# Westweg 08 - Bericht



## pizzamaennle (16. Mai 2008)

Hey Leute,
wollte mal nen Bericht vom Westweg 08 machen,den wir gefahren sind.
Kurze Facts.

_Gesamtkilometer: 290 km
Gesamthöhenmeter: 8000 hm
Dauer: 5 Etappen_

1. Etappe: Pforzheim-Birkenfeld nach Bühl/Sand ca. 60 km (1760 hm)
*Schwierigkeitsgrad:* Mittel
Anfangs recht einfache Etappe auf breiten Waldwegen und wenig Steigungen. Von der Prinzenhütte nach Forbach runter ein schöner singletrail von rund 4 km länge. Von Forbach geht es dann rund 700 hm rauf auf die Badener Höhe mit ca. 1000 M.ü.M. Auf diesem Weg gibt es mehrere Schiebepassagen.

*Übernachtungsmöglichkeit: * Bühl/Sand Berghäusle, direkt am Westweg. Sehr freundliche Gastgeber, Super rustikale Küche, Zimmer dem Zweck entsprechend mit Etagendusche. Sehr Empfehlenswert.

2. Etappe: Bühl/Sand nach Hausach ca. 67 km (1450 hm)
*Schwierigkeitsgrad:* Mittel bis Schwer
Anfang recht angenehme Etappe, über Hochkopf, Schliffkopf und Mummelsee. Allerdings zeigt uns der Schwarzwald hier seine ganze Abwechslung. Hochebenen, Steileberge, schöne Trails und das ganze bei 27 Grad. Immer wieder kurze und knackige Anstiege.

*Übernachtungsmöglichkeit:* Hotel Blume, Hausach. NICHT Empfehlenswert. Sehr unfreundliche Gastgeber. Da wir ziemlich ausgepowert waren, wollten wir zum Italiener um die Ecke. Das hat der unfreundlichen Dame an der Rezeption gar nicht gefallen. Und das wir noch im Rewe Proviant für den nächsten Tag gekauft haben, noch weniger. TIP: der Italiener an der Hauptstraße. Super Preise, super Pizzen und eine sehr nette Bedienungen.

3. Etappe: Hausach nach St. Märgen(Thurner) ca. 55 km (1750 hm)
*Schwierigkeitsgrad:* Mittel
Anfangs wieder ein wahnsinniger Uphill mit Schiebepassagen Hausach hoch richtung Farrenkopf. Danach geht es munter berg auf und berg ab mit der Spitze vom Brend auf 1149 M.ü.M.
Hier konnten wir uns ein wenig regenerieren vonder schweren Tour vom Vortag. Ziel war das Thurner Wirtshaus in St. Märgen

*Übernachtungsmöglichkeit:* Thurner Wirtshaus, St. Märgen.
Sehr zu empfehlen. Hier wurden wir wieder mit offenen Armen empfangen. Das essen hat zwar etwas lange gedauert, war aber dann ein Gaumenschmauss. Die Zimmer waren wieder gut ausgestattet mit Bad und WC.

4. Etappe: St. Märgen nach Wieden ca. 55 km (1560hm)
*Schwierigkeitsgrad:* Mittel bis Schwer
Wahnsinnig schöne Tour über den Feldberg. Ein wenig Schnee bekamen wir auch zu sehen. 

*Übernachtungsmöglichkeit:* Hotel Hirschen, Wieden. Hier wieder sehr schönes Hotel mit sehr gut ausgestatten Zimmern und freundlichen Bedienungen. Allerdings rund 3km vom Westweg (Wiedener Eck) entfernt und eine Höhendifferenz von knapp 400 hm, so dass der nächste Morgen erst mal ein Kletterpassage für sich hat. TIP: Falls man ca. 130 Euro pro Übernachtungs übrig hat, kann man am Wiedener Eck übernachten. Soll wohl ein ganz gutes 4 Sterne Hotel sein ;-) Hotel Hirschen war für uns trotzdem empfehlenswert.

5.Etappe: Wieden nach Basel ca. 50 km (1600 hm)
*Schwierigkeitsgrad:* Mittel
Nochmals ganz schöne Tour über den Belchen und den Blauen. 
Am Schluss zieht sich das Wiesental aber ganz schön nach hinten und man nimmt nochmal jede Anhöhe mit die es gibt. Sehr schön war hier auch die Wolfsschlucht die sehr viel Spaß machte beim Fahren.


Wetter: immer zwischen 23-27 Grad, Sonnenbrand inkl.

Unsere Gruppe war uns einig, das es wohl nicht in weniger als 5 Tagen für uns machbar gewesen wäre. Wir sind trotz allem recht fit, fahren mind. 1-2 die Woche MTB.

Wanderer wurden immer immer mit einem "servus" oder "Guten Tag" begrüßt. Ebenfalls bedankten wir uns auch immer wenn sie uns den Weg frei machten.

Allerdings sind nicht ALLE Wanderer so gewesen. Natürlich gibt es auch solche, die meinen Sie haben eine Daseinsberechtigung im umkreis von 1 km und niemand darf Sie überholen.

Ansonsten Super geile Tour, würde Sie sofort wieder machen


----------



## pizzamaennle (16. Mai 2008)

Noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizzamaennle (16. Mai 2008)

noch ein paar bilder


----------



## pizzamaennle (16. Mai 2008)

bilder...


----------



## pizzamaennle (16. Mai 2008)

und die letzten.. 

kommentare sind natürlich erwünscht..

gruß Simon


----------



## Eike. (16. Mai 2008)

Tipp: Lade die Bilder in dein Fotoalbum hoch. Dann musst du sie nicht so klein machen bzw. stark komprimieren.


----------



## ThunderRoad (16. Mai 2008)

Den Westweg hab ich mir auch schon fest vorgenommen. Muss nur noch diese Saison etwas an der Kondition feilen und einen Mitfahrer finden (alle die ich kenne halten mich für total bescheuert  ), aber vielleicht wird das nächstes Jahr was.

Das praktische daran ist: ich hab keinen Rückweg, wohne direkt am Ende der Tour  

In der aktuellen MB ist so eine ähnliche Tour rückwärts (Süd->Nord) drin.


----------



## upndown (17. Mai 2008)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> alle die ich kenne halten mich für total bescheuert  )



Dann bist du hier ja in bester Gesellschaft 

Anfänglich denken alle: "Na das legt sich wieder"!   - jaja, so kann man sich täuschen!


----------



## fritzbox (17. Mai 2008)

Toller Bericht    

Es gibt auch in der Heimat noch tolle Touren


----------



## pizzamaennle (20. Mai 2008)

Danke für den Tip mit dem Fotoalbum. Werde ich das nächste mal tun.


----------



## Triple F (10. Februar 2009)

Ja, danke für die Touren-Beschreibung. Lass' ich in mein Westweg-Allerlei einfließen und hoffentlich in den nächsten Monaten verwirklichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MWU406 (10. Februar 2009)

Hi,

Wiedener Eck ist günstiger als Du schreibst. Wir sind in 08 für 75,- EUR/Person mit Halbpension untergekommen. 
War empfehlenswert, vor allen Dingen sparst Du Dir die Strampelei am morgen den Berg hoch (hatten wir die Tour vorher auch so gemacht).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## pizzamaennle (10. Februar 2009)

Servus Martin,

ja leider hatten wir beim Wiedener Eck angefragt.
Uns wurde ein Preis von 130 Euro genannt.
Wobei wir an Pfingsten gefahren sind, und das Hotel nur noch wenig Kapazität hatte.

Wobei das Hotel Hirschen wirklich sehr gut war.
Da gabs gar nix zu meckern  

Am morgen hochstrampeln war halt... naja... :kotz:

PS. 
@Triple F. Ich hoffe der Bericht hilft euch ein bisschen.Falls ihr Fragen habt, einfach melden.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Sven Freiburg (23. März 2009)

***
Nur zur Erinnerung / als Hilfe:

Das da sozusagen das Vorgängerthema mit VIELEN Infos: Thema : "Infos zum Westweg"
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=179942&highlight=westweg&page=1

Aktuelle Einträge bitte hier in DIESEM Thema. Danke !

***

Und nun meine Frage:

Meint Ihr, der Westweg ist bereits ab Mitte April zu fahren (2 Wochen Urlaub )  oder ist da noch zu viel Schnee ?


----------



## bully98 (23. März 2009)

Ich glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass das in zwei drei Wochen möglich sein wird.
Da oben liegt noch verdammt viel Schnee.


----------



## wookie (23. März 2009)

bully98 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass das in zwei drei Wochen möglich sein wird.
> Da oben liegt noch verdammt viel Schnee.



dem muss ich beistimmen. zudem sind diese woche Di, Mi und Do Schneefälle für hohe lagen vorausgesagt. 

selbst 3-4 wochen nach dem schnee ist an vielen stellen der eigentlich steinige forstweg so aufgeweicht das es einiges an kraft kostet darauf zügig zu fahren.

besser bis mitte/ende mai abwarten


----------



## Eike. (23. März 2009)

Ab ~1000m liegt noch mehr als ein Meter Schnee. Selbst wenn da jetzt nichts mehr dazu kommt und es wärmer wird dauert das noch mehrere Wochen bis der verdichtete Altschnee weg ist. Ich hatte auch die Hoffnung, noch in der Vorlesungsfreien Zeit fahren zu können aber dieses Jahr wird der Hochschwarzwald wohl erst im Mai schneefrei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. März 2009)

Sven Freiburg schrieb:


> Meint Ihr, der Westweg ist bereits ab Mitte April zu fahren (2 Wochen Urlaub )  oder ist da noch zu viel Schnee ?



Schau mal hier, ein Bild von heute! Auf 2 Kufen ja, aber in 2 WO fährst Du da kein Bike!!


----------



## Sven Freiburg (23. März 2009)

bääääähhhhh    -  Danke für die Zerstörung meiner schönen Träume...   

bzw. das ihr mich vor einem Fiasko bewahrt (mir hat der Schauinsland mit weichem Schnee schon gereicht...) .

Dann orientiere ich mich mal Richtung Tessin (Süden - Como oder so) 

Oder könnt ihr mir da auch solche Horrorbilder (für nichtskifahrende Biker) präsentieren ?

;-)


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. März 2009)

sorry!! Im Juli jedoch super zu fahren!!


----------



## Sven Freiburg (28. April 2009)

Nun, ich konnt´s doch nicht lassen 
...

Nach den paar Regentagen am So. 19. gemütlich mittags in Pforzheim gestartet und Samstag abend fix und foxi und Lörrach angekommen 

War als Ersttour dieses Jahr und überhaupt erste Mehrtagestour schon knackig.
Der Schnee war grossteils gerade geschmolzen = sehr weiche kraftraubende Böden. Einige Male mussten wir kurze Abschnitte noch durch Schnee schieben.

Die Dobelspitze haben wir (Freundin & me) ausgelassen, ebenso sind wir ab Titisee tiefe Lagen entlang gefahren dader Feldberg voll Schnee und bei Weißenbach wieder auf die original-Westweg Route (östliche Variante) eingestiegen.

Dank an alle Forumsbeiträge. Das waren hilfreiche Infos für uns.  

Fazit:
Sehr abwechslungsreich
sehr abgelegen (wenig Verpflegungsstellen/Einkauf). Aus dem Mittagskaffe wurde öfters mangels Gelegenheit nix.
tolle Landschaften und Trails
super ausgeschildert, man kann sich fast nicht verfahren
Achtung: Neue Wegführungen. Manche Karten und Führer sind nicht up to date
Die neue Originalroute bei Hausach sollte man unbedingt meiden -sehr steile Abfahrt und Wiederaufstieg (=schiiiiieeeben) ! Lohnt nicht!
Im Hochsommer sicher noch schöner wenn man in den schönen Hütten an wirklich tollen Plätzen übernachtet

Tipp:Kostenlose aktuelle Broschüre der Schwarzwald Toursimus GmbH: "Unterkünfte am Westweg" (wohl (noch) nicht im Internet zu finden

Tipp: Faltkarte "Der Westweg" von PUBLICPRESS für 6.95. Nicht 100% aktuell, dennoch sehr empfehlenswert.

Gruß Sven.


----------



## Eike. (28. April 2009)

Kannst du was zu deinen Erfahrungen mit Unterkünften (wo, wie teuer, empfehlenswert oder nicht ...) sagen? Über die Strecke hab ich inzwischen genug Informationen aber bei den Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten sieht es noch mager aus.


----------



## Sven Freiburg (29. April 2009)

Wir haben immer erst mittags angerufen zur Reservierung. Ausser einer Jugendherbere war zu dieser Jahreszeit immer was frei.
Wir haben auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht -alle also empfehlenswert, wobei jede Unterkunft ihre eigenen Stärken hatte!
Die Preise lagen zwischen 44-60 Euro inkl. Frühstück f. 2 Personen.

Wir sind mit Regionalzug und BaWü-Ticket für 28 Euro von Freiburg bis Pforzheim angereist - Fahrradmitnahme kostenlos!

Beachte: Oft nur Barzahlung möglich und die Küchen schliessen oft früh !

Folgende *Unterkünfte* haben wir je mit Doppelzimmer und Frühstück 
genutzt (Preise ca. und so weit ich mich erinnere!):

-Hundseck 58
-Linde 50
-Harkhof: Sehr idyllisch und abgelegen. Wunderschön! Preis vergessen.
-Silberstube: Einsam gelegen. Tolle Terasse, ruhig. Wir waren mittwochs da, da kam der örtliche MTB-Verein mit ca. 15 Leuten abgekämpft und verschwitzt zur Einkehr hereingepoltert - nett
-Über Bekannte ein privates Häuschen in Falkau für 35 Euro/Nacht
-Naturfreundehaus Gersbacher Hörnle: Sehr einfach, kleine Speisekarte, aber oho! Vom Käsebrot (mit Erdbeeren !) werde 2 satt! Tollstes Frühstück von einem engagierten Koch. Das Frühstück wog den relativ zur Unterkunft hohen Preis wieder auf. 

Hier noch Adressen von der Seite:
http://www.wanderbares-deutschland.de/ 

Schwarzwaldverein e.V.
Schloßbergring 15
79098 Freiburg
Tel: 0761-380530
Fax: 0761-3805320
[email protected]
www.schwarzwaldverein.de

Info- und Prospekt-Hotline Schwarzwald

Tel: ++49 (0) 1805 - 661224*
Fax: +49 (0) 1805 - 661225* (* 12 Cent/min)
[email protected]
www.wandern-schwarzwald.info


----------



## Grosser1609 (30. April 2009)

Aufm Harkhof kann man fÃ¼r 14 â¬ incl. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck im Matratzemlager Ã¼bernachten. 
In Hausach hatte ich mal in einem Gatshof fÃ¼r rd. 30 â¬ Ã¼bernachtet.
NaturfreundehÃ¤user sind i.d.R. preiswert. Ich kenne das auf der Badener HÃ¶he und am Brend.

Edit:
und fÃ¼rs Feldberggebiet sollte man die Telefonnummern vom Naturfreundehaus am Rinken, der Baldenweger HÃ¼tte und des Gasthauses StÃ¼benwasen dabei haben.


----------



## Redshred (2. Mai 2009)

Gibts den was gescheites in Hausach?


----------



## Porthos (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

also der Harkhof liegt ein Stückchen vor Hausach, aber vorher zu Stoppen lohnt wirklich . Ein bißchen früher auf der Terasse nach Süden schauen und ein Hefe trinken... Und morgens dann auf wunderschönen Trails ggf über den Brandenkopf nach Hausach.

Dann kann man das auch mit einer Übernachtung am  Berggasthof-Stuebenwasen eintakten, aber wahrscheinlich eher etwas für gemütliche Fahrer...

In Hausach selber kenne ich nur Berichte wo Leute nicht so zufrieden waren...

Porthos


----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2009)

Danke fÃ¼r die Tipps. Vor allem der Harkhof passt hervorragend in meine Planung rein. Hat noch jemand einen gÃ¼nstigen (~25â¬) Ãbernachtungsvorschlag fÃ¼r die Gegend um den Brend? Dann hÃ¤tte ich alles fÃ¼r meine Westweg-Kurzvariante zusammen. Der Plan ist in 3 Tagen von Forbach auf dem Westweg bis zum Feldberg und dann Ã¼ber den Schauinsland nach Freiburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bully98 (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo Eike,
wie sehen denn dann deine Etappen so ungefähr aus mit km und hm pro Tag? und welche Etappenorte hast du eingeplant?

Gruss


----------



## Grosser1609 (4. Mai 2009)

Eike: 
www.naturfreundehaus-brend.de
Ich bin damals noch nach Gütenbach abgefahren und hab im Maierhof genächtigt. Aber der Kuchen im NF-Haus war klasse.


----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2009)

bully98 schrieb:


> Hallo Eike,
> wie sehen denn dann deine Etappen so ungefähr aus mit km und hm pro Tag? und welche Etappenorte hast du eingeplant?
> 
> Gruss



Forbach (Anfahrt mit der S-Bahn) - Harkhof - ~Brend - Freiburg (zurück nach Karlsruhe mit dem Zug)

Das sind jeweils grob 60-70km/1600-1800hm. Aber bevor jetzt die nächste Frage kommt, wann ich fahren will: Das kann ich im Moment noch nicht sagen. Ich hatte mal das lange Wochenende an Fronleichnam im Visier aber da ist es wahrscheinlich keine so blendende Idee weil das auch viele zum Wandern nutzen werden.
Falls jemand Lust hat mitzufahren kann er sich gerne bei mir melden und ich sag dann Bescheid wenn sich ein Termin abzeichnet.


----------



## bully98 (4. Mai 2009)

Na das hört sich für mich auch nicht machbar an.
Ich packe noch keine 1600 bis 1800 hm am Tag, zumindest kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.
Daher komme ich auch gar nicht als Mitfahrer in Frage.
Aber die Tour an sich hört sich gut an und mit entsprechendem Training kann ich das vielleicht bis zum Ende des Sommers mal anvisieren.


----------



## infectious (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wir haben den Westweg von Donnerstag bis Samstag naja, befahren.
Allerdings haben wir am Anfang und am Schluß abgekürzt, so ging die Tour von Forbach bis nach Freiburg.

1. Etappe: Forbach - Alexanderschanze: knapp über 45km
Wir hatten aufgrund der durchweichten Wege und eines heftigen Gewitters eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von unter 10kmh (!!) mit unzähligen Schiebestücken und waren über 7 Stunden unterwegs.
Übernachtet haben wir im Hotel Alexanderschanze. Die Meinungen darüber gehen auseinander, ich äußere mich mal nicht weiter dazu - nur soviel: ein Erlebnis 

2. Etappe: Alexanderschanze - Schonach: knapp über 50km
Morgens immer noch alles triefend nass, aber morgens viel Forstweganteil, so dass wir locker nach Hausach kamen. Mitten im Anstieg zum Farrenkopf ist meinem Kollegen die Kette gerissen und deshalb konnte er in der Folge bergauf nur noch schieben, weil die Kette sonst durchgerutscht ist. Die letzten 15km waren dementsprechend wenig lustig. Vor allem der lange Schiebe- und Trageteil hoch zum Karlstein, um oben auf einer Teerstrasse weiterzufahren. Umgekehrt sicher genial aber so...

3. Etappe: Schonach - Freiburg: knapp über 80km
Nach dem Frühstück sind wir runtergerollt nach Triberg in den Bikeshop, um die Kette richten zu lassen. Super netter Laden, danke!
Danach wieder gemütlich hochgekurbelt zur Wilhelmshöhe und ab Richtung Black Forrest-Mekka Titisee.
Während der Fahrt haben wir uns entschlossen, die Tour danach in Richtung Freiburg abzukürzen und den Rest irgendwann anders mal unter die Räder zu nehmen. Immerhin lief es heute mal richtig rund mit trockenen Wegen und schönen Singletrails.

Fazit:
- wunderschöne Tour mit genialen Trails und wenig Forstwegen und so gut wie keinem Teer
- durch das ständige Auf und Ab wirklich konditionell anstrengend. Wir hatten den Westweg eigentlich als Vorbereitung zur Transalp eingeplant, aber eine vernünftige Vorbereitung zum Westweg ist sicher kein Fehler.
- wenn es feucht ist oder gar regnet, wird der Weg stellenweise zur Tortur, andererseits kriechen bei schönem Wetter die Wanderer aus ihren Löchern. Wie man es dreht...

Anbei noch ein paar Eindrücke. Mehr in meinem Album.

infectious


----------



## dertiger (7. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand vielleicht GPS Daten vom Westweg, bei dem längere Schiebepassagen umfahren wurden?
Oder kann jemand die Passagen aufzählen? Forbach auf die Badener Höhe z.B. soll ja so eine sein.


----------



## homsel (8. Juli 2009)

Es gibt zwei dicke Schiebepassagen:

1. Forbach-Badener Höhe. Da hab ich einen Alternativ-Aufstieg, der komplett fahrbar ist als GPS-Track. Kaum Teer.

2. Kinzigtal-Farrenkopf . Da hab ich keine fahrbare Alternative gefunden. Wäre dann wohl alles zu weit weg und der Westweg wäre nicht mehr die Grundlage der Tour.

Hast eine Mail.

Grüße,
Homsel


----------



## dertiger (14. Juli 2009)

Eine andere Frage kann man die erste Etappe (Pforzheim bis Sand bzw. Ochsenstall) an einem Sonntag wagen? Oder sind auf diesem Abschnitt zu viele Wanderer zu erwarten?


----------



## Eike. (14. Juli 2009)

Zwischen Badener Höhe (von Forbach aus besser umfahren, sonst gibts eine 700hm Schiebepartie) und Hornisgrinde ist am Wochenende immer sehr viel los weil über die Schwarzwaldhochstraße auch die Fußfaulen problemlos hoch kommen.
Sollte aber kein Problem sein weil man da hauptsächlich auf Forstwegen unterwegs ist. Auf dem Trail von Unterstmatt zum Ochstenstall dürften zwar viele Wanderer sein aber auch da muss man sowieso schieben oder besser den Forstweg außenrum nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. Juli 2009)

dertiger schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage kann man die erste Etappe (Pforzheim bis Sand bzw. Ochsenstall) an einem Sonntag wagen? Oder sind auf diesem Abschnitt zu viele Wanderer zu erwarten?



Bis Forbach wirst Du kaum Wanderer haben. Bin auch genau diese Etappe gefahren, geht gut!!!


----------



## dertiger (14. Juli 2009)

Ok Danke für die Einschätzungen


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. Juli 2009)

Mit dem Umfahren ist so ne Grundsatzfrage. Mir war es wichtig einmal den Originalweg zu fahren ohne Umfahreungen. Man verpasst ein paar schöne Ausblicke, beim nächsten Mal würde ich die Stelle aber ebenfalls umfahren. Ist echt ne Quälerei!!


----------



## homsel (14. Juli 2009)

Ich finde, es ist eine Herausforderung Schiebestellen zu umfahren. Es ist herrlich eine Alternativ-Strecke mit Karten, Tipps und Erfahrung zu finden. 

Viele haben doch nur Angst, die Wandermarkierung nicht wieder zu finden und schieben stur durch das Unterholz. Wenn ich Wandere, wandere ich, wenn ich Bike FAHRE ich und schiebe nicht. Es sei denn es gibt keine Alternative. 

Grüße,
Homsel


----------



## parisienne (16. Juli 2009)

Kurzer Bericht zum Westweg 2009 von meiner Seite. Wir sind zu 4 (2 Mädels, 2 Jungs) Ende Juni gefahren bei etwas unbeständigem Wetter leider. Unterm Strich aber eine wunderschöne Tour, wenngleich wir die ein oder andere Schiebepassage umfahren haben.

1. Tag Bad Herrenalb - Sand (~50km, 1700HM). Anfahrt gut mit dem Zug machbar, in Dobel trifft man auf den Westweg. Übernachtung im Berghäusle Sand, sehr zu empfehlen -- besser als NFH Badener Höhe 1-2 km vorher. Nette Besitzer, Frühstück gut, wir durften auch unsere Bikes mit dem Schluach abspritzen (wie gesagt, es war alles sehr feucht, dementsprechend klebte der halbe Wald an den Bikes).

2. Tag Sand - Harkhof (~50km, 1200HM). Leider im ersten Teil immer in der Nähe der B500, was zu Lärmbelästigung führt und erhöhte Anzahl an Wanderern. Aber die tollen Ausblicke in die Rheinebene sind der Lohn! In der 2. Hälfte ab Alexanderschanze deutlich ruhiger. Übernachtung im Harkhof ebenfalls sehr empfehlenswert! Richtig uriger Bauernhof, Übernachtungen sind auch am Ruhetag möglich. Bikekleidung wurde dort gewaschen.

3. Tag Harkhof - Hausach inkl. Brandenkopf (~20km, 600HM). Da wir noch recht unerfahrene Tourenfahren sind, haben wir absichtlich eine kürzere Etappe eingeplant vor dem krassen Anstieg auf den Farrenkopf. Im Nachhinein weise Entscheidung, da es an diesem Tag eh durchgeregnet hat und wir so auch die Möglichkeit bekamen die Bikes für kleine Wehwehchen im Bikeshop in Hausach durchchecken zu lassen (sehr nett, Gypsybikes in der Hauptstrasse). Da der Händler keinen Schlauch hat, meinte er wir sollten im Hotel Blume nachfragen ob wir dort die Bikes abspritzen können. Selbst der nur sehr kurze Kontakt mit der Dame dort hat uns sofort davon abgehalten im Gasthaus Blume zu übernachten. Selten solche unfreundlichen Gastwirte erlebt. Wir waren dann im Hotel Eiche, auch nicht super aber wesentlich netter als in der Blume (und zudem deutlich zentraler), Bikekleidung wurde auch dort gewaschen. Fazit: obwohl Bikehotel draufsteht, würde ich allen davon abraten, im Hotel Blume unterzukommen!!

4. Tag Hausach - Martinskapelle (~30km, 1400HM). Wir haben versucht den Anstieg zum Farrenkopf zu umfahren und trotzdem aus einem Seitental zur Hasemannhütte zu kommen, was uns leider nicht gelungen ist und eher dazu geführt hat dass wir uns total verfahren bzw. eher verlaufen haben. Fazit: entweder man schiebt den Westweg hoch, oder man klammert den Farrenkopf eben komplett aus. Haben kurz vor Ende nochmal einen Stopp in der Silberberghütte eingelegt (super Kuchen!), weil es wieder geschüttet hat. Auch die Martinskapelle ist uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert. Sehr urig, super sympathische Wirtsleute und ein Frühstücksbüffet vom feinsten!! Z.B. gab es eine riesenportion frische Erdbeeren, viele getrocknete Früchte, große Brot- und Aufstrichauswahl, mehrere Käsesorten, frische Säfte, der Pfefferminztee war mit frischer Minze gemacht, etc.

5. Tag Martinskapelle - Stübenwasen (~55km, 1500HM). Hier kann man in der ersten Tageshälfte nach Titisee richtig Strecke machen. Die Landschaft ändert sich deutlich zur ertsen Hälfte des Westwegs, offenere Ausblicke, Täler sind weniger stark eingeschnitten. Titisee natürlich der Horror mit Busladungen voller Touris und Kitsch ohne Ende. Also schnell weiter, hoch zum Feldberg. Danach ausrollen zum Stübenwasen. Dort leider nicht ganz so begeistert. Wirt etwas eigenartig und nicht super nett. Auf der anderen Seite waren die Zimmer und das Essen in Ordnung, und er war nicht direkt unnett - uns eben nur nicht ganz so sympathisch. Was wahrscheinlich aber auch daran liegt, dass wir in der Nacht zuvor den direkten Vergleich mit der Martinskapelle hatten. Fazit: nicht perfekt, aber in der Gegend die beste Alternative.

6. Tag Stübenwasen - Blauen (~35km, 1000HM). Obwohl wir nach dme Blauen direkt hätten runterfahren können (danach geht es nur bergab), haben wir uns auch hier entschieden, den Tag extra kürzer zu halten. Es hat sich auch hier gelohnt! Relativ früh sind wir im Blauenhaus angekommen und konnten die (fast) geschaffte Tour gebührend feiern mit Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte . Das Hotel hat zwar sowas wie einen Hitchcock-Charme, sieht aus wie direkt aus den 60ern. Aber die Wirtsleute auch hier sehr nett und der Flammenkuchen lecker. Bei schönem Wetter den tollen Ausblick über die letzten Schwarzwaldhügel bis nach Basel genießen bei einem Radler, was will man mehr?

Am letzten Tag sind wir dann nur noch runter (~1000HM), ein gelungener Abschluss -- zwar nach Badenweiler statt nach Basel, aber eigentlich gibt es in alle Richtungen vom Blauen aus nette Trails. Einfach den aussuchen, der einem logistisch am besten passt.

Insgesamt trotz des Wetters eine super Tour, die ich nur empfehlen kann. Auch für weniger durchtrainierte Fahrer machbar in der Streckenaufteilung wie wir sie gefahren sind - an einigen Stellen sind wir (die Mädels) auch einfachere Alternativen gefahren, z.B. Teerstraße hoch zur Schwarzenbachtalsperre, breiter Forstweg zum Brandenkopf, Teerstraße zum Belchen, sodass wir die Jungs nicht 'aufgehalten' haben... Ist also auch für Gruppen mit unterschiedlichem Fahrkönnen/Kondition geeignet. Und obwohl wir mit 6 Tagen deutlich länger unterwegs waren als die meisten, war es auch für die Jungs nicht langweilig. Zu bedenken ist ja auch, dass man dauernd mit dem Rucksack auf dem Bike sitzt, was zusätzliche Kraft braucht.


----------



## parisienne (16. Juli 2009)

Ach so, noch was: denjenigen, die unsere Streckenaufteilung nachfahren und auch die gleichen Unterkünfte nutzen möchten, empfehle ich eine Tourplanung mit Start am Samstagmorgen in Bad Herrenalb. Ehrlich gesagt hatten wir unsere Planung nämlich komplett auf die Unterkünfte abgestimmt, weil es ja ein Urlaub mit Erholung werden sollte  Ich bin den Westweg vor ein paar Jahren schon mal gelaufen & wusste genau wo wir nächtigen sollten. Demnach wurde das Startdatum so gelegt, dass wir die Ruhetage umschiffen... Außerdem ist ein Start am Samstag bei einer Woche Urlaub auch ganz praktisch, da hat man das WE drauf noch zum ausruhen bevor die Abreit wieder losgeht. Einziger Nachteil ist, dass man am Sonntag von Sand-Harkhof unterwegs ist, ein Tag an dem auf der Schwarzwaldhochstraße viel los ist. Andererseits hat man das WE dann auch hinter sich und gerade auf 'Autobahnen' wie dem Feldbaerg und dem Belchen ist es nett auch unter der Woche unterwegs zu sein. Am WE kann man z.B. wohl kaum den Trail vom Belchen runterfahren (ist ziemlich knackig & eng, und außerdem stehen dort am WE wohl Ranger damit MTB nicht runterfahren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## parisienne (16. Juli 2009)

Und jetzt noch die Tel-Nr. und Websiten aller besprochenen UnterkÃ¼nfte (z.T. im Internet schwer zu finden!). Preis ist pro Person im DZ.

- 07226/237, bergwaldhuettesand.de, 23â¬ DZ o Bad
- 07837/835, harkhof.de, 22â¬ DZ
- 07831/229, eiche-hausach.de, 35â¬ DZ
- 07723/7887, martinskapelle.de, 30â¬ DZ
- 07671/334, berggasthof-stuebenwasen.de, 28â¬ DZ
- 07632/388, berghotel-hochblauen.de, 35â¬ DZ


----------



## wookie (16. Juli 2009)

@parisienne:
schöner Bericht!
Konntet Ihr die Räder in den Unterkünften gut und sicher abstellen?


----------



## parisienne (16. Juli 2009)

hi wookie,

die räder konnten wir meist sicher abstellen, zumindest außer sichtweite - zum beispiel in garagen, kellern, etc. hatten zusätzlich ein schloß dabei (leicht zu knackendes wahrscheinlich, aber es kann gelegenheitsdiebe vielleicht dennoch abhalten). letztlich muss man halt immer nett danach fragen und es findet sich immer irgendwo ein plätzchen im trockenen - selbst bei unseren 4 bikes, die ja schon einiges an platz brauchen


----------



## wookie (16. Juli 2009)

das wäre der horror für mich. morgens raus aus den federn und das bike vergeblich suchen


----------



## wookie (16. Juli 2009)

Mal zum Thema "Schutzhütten":
Ich hatte beim Schwarzwaldverein nach einer Übersicht aller Schutzhütten gefragt.
Leider kam eine pampige Antwort zurück. "Die Schutzhütten sind nur zum Schutz im Notfall da, und nicht zum Übernachten gedacht"
Es sind ein paar Schutzhütten in den bekannten Karten eingezeichnet, die könne ich über den Shop des Schwarzwaldvereines kaufen.

Habt Ihr ein paar Links zu Schutzhütten? (evtl. sogar google) Ich will eine Übersicht in Google-Maps erstellen. Die könnten bestimmt ein paar User hier im Forum gut gebrauchen. - Ich inklusive 

Natürlich werde ich nicht darin übernachten, sondern nur im dämmerschlaf drin sitzen bleiben.


----------



## Eike. (16. Juli 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> Natürlich werde ich nicht darin übernachten, sondern nur im dämmerschlaf drin sitzen bleiben.





Ich versteh sowieso nicht warum man in Deutschland zu verkrampft beim Thema "Wildcampen" ohne Zelt ist. In den Karten vom Schwarzwaldverein sind die Hütten mit einem Häuschensymbol gekennzeichnet aber da weis man dann nur ob es eine Feuerstelle gibt oder nicht und nicht ob die Hütte so gut zum Übernachten geeignet ist wie die Villa Rio Negro oberhalb von Forbach.


----------



## parisienne (16. Juli 2009)

also auf dem westweg insbesondere aufgefallen sind mir in der gegend von hausach die hütte am spitzfelsen (kurz vor hausach, etwas klein, bank+tisch nehmen fast den ganzen platz ein) und die hasemannhütte auf dem farrenkopf (groß, unten mit tischen und bänken, oben mit viel raum zum schlafen). in den2 hütten kann man bestimmt super schlafen, sie sind auch beide mit türen versehen, also auch bei regen oder etwas kälterer witterung geeignet (nicht abgeschlossen).


----------



## wookie (16. Juli 2009)

stimmt, das mit dem wildcampen ist echt arg bei uns. ich glaube ich verlege die woche biken nach norwegen. da ist das scheiß egal.

da gibt es das jedermanns-Recht, welches das Zelten anbelangt (hauptsache weiter als 150 Meter vom nächsten Haus weg)

will jemand mit nach norwegen? Von Oslo nach Bergen lässt sich bestimmt lockerst in 5-6 tagen schaffen. Da gibt es einen alten weg (Rallarvegen) welchen Bauarbeiter benutzt haben um eine Bahnstrecke zu bauen. *träum*


----------



## Eike. (16. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Infos Pariserin, in der Hütte am Farrenkopf werd ich wohl mal Station machen, das passt gut in meine Kurztripplanung. Abends in Hausach was essen und dann gemütlich zur Hütte hochschieben.

Norwegen ist mir dann doch ein bischen weit und der Reiseradler bin ich eh nicht. Ich kann ja verstehen, dass man in Deutschland nicht einfach überall sein Zelt aufschlagen darf, Deutschland ist dann doch ein bischen dichter besiedelt als Skandinavien. Aber was dagegen spricht, dass man mit Isomatte und Schlafsack in einer Hütte schläft werde ich nie begreifen.


----------



## KA-Biker (29. Juli 2009)

Tag,

in knapp 3 Wochen fahre ich de Westweg. Was sind den die Sachen die man unbedingt voher noch machen muss aber man schnell vergisst?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. Juli 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> in knapp 3 Wochen fahre ich de Westweg. Was sind den die Sachen die man unbedingt voher noch machen muss aber man schnell vergisst?
> 
> Grüße



Hast ja meine Packliste, gibt also nichts was fehlt  *duckundweg* 

Ähhh ich hätte doch was. Ich würde mir überlegen ein Ersatzschaltauge mitzunehmen, ist klein und wiegt nichts, die Wirkung ist aber riesig!! Meins habe ich mir am 2. Tag versaut und hatte riesen Theater mit der Schalterei für den Rest der Tour!!!

Bin mal sehr auf Deinen Bericht gespannt!!  Das Losfahren ist das Schwierigst, bist Du einmal unterwegs läuft alles von selbst!!!

Viel Erfolg!! Du wirst den Weg lieben und hassen, es lebe der Farrenkopf !!!


----------



## KA-Biker (30. Juli 2009)

ja, das von Dir hat mir auch alles sehr gut geholfen bei der suche der Hotels. Wir sind zu viert und fahren alles an 5 Tagen. Die Etapen haben wir uns selbst gebaut. Der erste Tag wird der härteste sein. Wir beginnen nicht in Pforzheim, sondern in Gernsbach nehmen Teufelsmühle und Holohturm mit , runter nach Forbach und dann noch nach Unterstmatt wo wir die erste Nacht pennen. Der Rest wird in einem Bericht folgen.

Danke dir.


WESTWEG 2009..( 17.8-21.8)


----------



## MaTi (1. Oktober 2009)

Vergangene Woche war ich auch auf einer Teilstrecke des Westweges unterwegs!

Von Mittwoch bis Freitag vergangener Woche fuhren mein Cousin und ich eine Teilstrecke des Westweges. Ohne groÃe Tourplanung entschlossen wir uns kurzfristig, den Weg in Angriff zu nehmen.

Da ich bereits vor 25 Jahren den Weg zu FuÃ zurÃ¼ckgelegt hatte und mein Cousin die nÃ¶rdliche Teilstrecke bis Hausach ebenfalls gegangen ist, haben wir uns entschlossen, den sÃ¼dlichen Teil, von der SchÃ¶nen Aussicht (Karlstein) bis Basel zu befahren. Da wir unser Tagespensum schlecht einschÃ¤tzen konnten, hatten wir uns zunÃ¤chst zum Ziel gesetzt, bis spÃ¤testens Freitag Nachmittag in Basel zu sein um die Heimfahrt mit dem Zug antreten zu kÃ¶nnen.
UnterkÃ¼nfte haben wir daher auch keine gebucht.

1. Tag
Wir lieÃen uns also am Mittwoch zur SchÃ¶nen Aussicht fahren und starteten unsere Westwegmission bei herrlichem Wetter um 08.00 Uhr auf der SchÃ¶nen Aussicht.
Wir lieÃen es gemÃ¼tlich angehen. Nach stetigem Auf und Ab und teilweise netten Wurzelstrecken kamen wir Ã¼ber die WilhelmshÃ¶he, Martinskapelle, Brend, und Turner gegen 13.00 Uhr zum BerghÃ¤usle kurz vor dem Titisee. Nach einer Mittagspause mussten wir uns am Titisee nun entscheiden, ob wir die westliche oder die Ã¶stliche Strecke des Westweges nehmen. Wir entschieden uns fÃ¼r die sicherlich schwierigere westliche Strecke. Diese fÃ¼hrt zunÃ¤chst rechtsseitig am Titisee entlang. Dann fÃ¤hrt man rechts den Berg und Ã¼berquert die Bahnlinie. AnschlieÃend geht es ziemlich steil den Berg hoch. AnschlieÃend bei der Sprungschanze auf einem Singletrail (fÃ¼r uns nur teilweise befahrbar) wieder hinunter nach Hinterzarten.
In Hinterzarten gings gleich wieder krÃ¤ftig den Berg hoch. Am letzten TeilstÃ¼ck zum Feldberg, oberhalb des Feldsees war fÃ¼r uns wieder schieben angesagt.
Gegen 17.20 Uhr waren wir auf dem Dach der Tour angelangt. Es folgte dann eine herrliche Abfahrt zum Gasthaus StÃ¼benwasen, wo wir eigentlich nÃ¤chtigen wollten. Zu unserem Erstaunen war jedoch belegt. Also fuhren wir weiter Richtung Notschrei. Jedoch auch dort das gleiche Bild. Nach kurzer Beratung entschieden wir uns bis zum Wiedener Eck weiter zu fahren. Im Hotel am Wiedener Eck (Ãbernachtung mit Abendessen und FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck, 69,00 â¬/Pers.) haben wir dann noch ein Zimmer bekommen.
Wir waren erstaunt, dass wir bereits am 1. Tag soweit gekommen sind.

*Tagesetappe: SchÃ¶ne Aussicht â Wiedener Eck, 88 km, 2.050 HÃ¶henmeter, Fahr- und Gehzeit: 7.45 Stunden*


2. Tag
Nach einen reichhaltigen FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck machten wir uns gegen 09.00 Uhr wieder auf den Weg. Vom Wiedener Eck ging es gleich richtig zur Sache. ZunÃ¤chst eine krÃ¤ftige Steigung anschlieÃend auf Single-Trails um einen Berg herum bevor es in einer Talsenke an den Aufstieg zum Belchen ging. FÃ¼r uns war hier dann wieder schieben angesagt. Vom Belchenhaus haben wir die Verbotsschilder eingehalten und sind die StraÃe zur Belchentalstation abgefahren.  Zwischen der Hohen Kelch und dem Haldenhof sind wir wieder auf den Westweg gestoÃen. Dann von Sirnitz Sattel auf einem schÃ¶n langen Trail an einem Berghang entlang, bis der Aufstieg zum Blauen folgte.
Vom Blauen folgte dann eine 13 km lange Abfahrt zunÃ¤chst Ã¼ber Singletrails und dann Ã¼ber Forstwege nach Kandern. Von Kandern fÃ¼hrt die Tour dann Ã¼ber herrliche Trails durch die Wolfsschlucht. An einer Stelle wird es sehr eng. Mit einem breiten Lenker kÃ¶nnte man hier Probleme bekommen. In Hammerstein haben wir ein Hinweisschild Ã¼bersehen und sind ca. 1 km und 100 HÃ¶henmeter die Weinberge hoch. Wir mussten dann wieder bis zum letzten Schildchen zurÃ¼ck. Man muss Ã¼brigens auf der gesamten Strecke hÃ¶llisch aufpassen, dass man kein Schildchen Ã¼bersieht. 
Ãber Wollbach â Burg RÃ¶tteln â Tumringen erreichten wir um 18.45 Uhr den Badischen Bahnhof Basel.
Man darf sich jedoch nicht tÃ¤uschen lassen und denken, dass man von Kandern, die letzten 30 km schÃ¶n locker und leicht durchfahren kann. Es geht ganz schÃ¶n hoch und runter.
Unser Ziel, in 3 Tagen Basel zu erreichen, hatten wir somit bereits nach 2 Tagen erreicht!
Wir sind dann wieder zurÃ¼ck nach Weil am Rhein gefahren und haben dort in einem Hotel Ã¼bernachtet.
Beim Abendessen beschlossen wir, entlang des Rheines den RÃ¼ckweg anzutreten.

*Tagesetappe: Wiedener Eck â Basel â Weil am Rhein, 82 km, 1.651 HÃ¶henmeter, Fahr- und Gehzeit: 7.15 Stunden*


3. Tag
Bevor wir  am 3. Tag aufs Bike saÃen, wollte mein Cousin noch etwas Luft pumpen. Dies hat jedoch die Felge nicht ertragen.
Mit einer neuen Felge konnten wir daher erst gegen 10.00 Uhr aus Weil am Rhein raus fahren. Entlang des Rheines von Weil am Rhein bis Sasbach und anschlieÃend Ã¼ber Whyl â Kenzingen bis Ettenheim liesen wir es dann ganz schÃ¶n laufen. Da wir am frÃ¼hen Abend noch Termine hatten, liesen wir uns dann in Ettenheim abholen.

*Tagesetappe: Weil am Rhein - Ettenheim, 104 km, 100 HÃ¶henmeter, Fahrzeit: 4.25 Stunden

Gesamtstrecke: 274 km, 3.801 HÃ¶henmeter, Fahr- und Gehzeit: 19,25 Stunden

Fazit:
Wir hatten super Wetter und die Tour hat riesigen SpaÃ gemacht!  Einfach klasse!!!!!!
Auf Wanderer haben wir RÃ¼cksicht genommen; haben immer freundlich gegrÃ¼Ãt und daher Ã¼berhaupt keine negativen ÃuÃerungen gehÃ¶rt. 
Im nÃ¤chsten Jahr mÃ¶chten wir die Etappe von der Hark bis nach Pforzheim unter die RÃ¤der nehmen.*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schöner Bericht!!! Der Westweg ist einfach ein Erlebnis!! Sehr schöne 2 Tagesalternative ist die Drei-Schilder-Tour.


----------



## Joachim1980 (14. Februar 2010)

Zufällige gerade auf den Thread gestoßen. Suche eigentlich Info's zu den Trails rund um die Teufelsmühle im Nord-Schwarzwald. Bin den Westweg 2008 gefahren von Pforzheim bis zum Belchen, dort Abfahrt in das Rheintal.

Als Ausweichroute zum Westweg, kann der Mountainbikeweg Schwarzwald verwendet werden. Gerade bei schlechter Witterung können die Trails die bergauf führen durch gute Routenplanung auf Forstwegen umfahren werden. Wer kann, unter der Woche die Route fahren. So hat man keine Tagestouristen am Mummelsee oder auf dem Feldberg.

Der Westweg bedeutet für mich:
* Die Einsamkeit und Schönheit einer rauhen Landschaft (vor allem bei Nebel)
* Schöne Trails, Mein Favorit: Mummelsee bis zur Alexanderschanze
* gut von Stuttgart aus erreichbar
* steile Anstiege können durch gute Routenwahl umfahren werden
* Teilabschnitte können als Vorbereitung für ein großes Sommerabendteuer gefahren werden
* Gute Beschilderung (Wenn man es mal draussen hat, wie die Beschilderung funktioniert . Die rote Raute auf weißem Hintergrund ist ein Wanderzeichen. Bei zügiger Fahrt, werden öfters Wegzeichen übersehen.)
* Günstige Unterkünfte mit rustikaler Verpflegung (Kommt auf die Wahl der Unterkünfte an)


----------



## Eike. (14. Februar 2010)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> Zufällige gerade auf den Thread gestoßen. Suche eigentlich Info's zu den Trails rund um die Teufelsmühle im Nord-Schwarzwald.



Da schaust du am besten im Lokalforum vorbei.


----------



## Beorn (9. März 2010)

Ich hab den Westweg mal mit einem Kumpel gemacht, wir haben auf das Wildübernachtungsverbot gepfiffen und als Schüler damals bewusst Hütten am Ende des Tages gesucht, die weit weg von jeglicher Zivilastion liegen, man kann ja mittels Karte herausfinden, ob eine Straße, ein Wanderparkplatz, eine Ortschaft, etc. in der Nähe ist.
Wir haben damals vom Feldberg nach Freiburg zu einer Bekannte abgekürzt und dort den Luxus einer Dusche nach fünf Nächten im Wald genossen 

War ein riesen Erlebnis und ich will es sicher mal wieder machen!


----------



## Deleted 174584 (9. März 2010)

Sind den Westweg 2009 gewandert und muss sagen echt TOP - nach langer Bergfahrrad Abstinenz (ca. 4 Jahre) hab ich mir vor 1 Woche wieder ein's zugelegt und möchte den Westweg jetzt auch mit dem Rad machen.

Allerdings würde ich gerne für den Anfang langsam machen und Stellen wie Forbach-Badener Höhe oder den Abstieg nach Forbach umfahren.

Gibt's eig. irgendwo eine Seite auf der Umfahrungen o.ä. beschrieben sind.

Ahja und was ist eigentlich der "Mountainbike-Westweg" - ließt man öfter aber nirgendwo was offizielles...


----------



## Eike. (9. März 2010)

Der MTB Westweg gilt als uninteressant und verläuft ausschließlich auf Forst- und Asphaltwegen.
Welche Anstiege man besser umfährt kann man sich recht einfach auf der topografischen Karte raussuchen. Wenn es auf gestrichelten Wegen (=Fußwegen/Singletrails) bergauf geht sucht man sich einfach einen Forstweg oder einer Straße die ans gleiche Ziel führt. Bergab ist es schon schwieriger weil man schlecht einschätzen kann wie der Weg aussieht. Im Schwarzwald-Mountainbiker war mal ein sehr ausführlicher Bericht über eine Westwegbefahrung in der auch auf solche Fragen eingegangen und Alternativen angegeben werden. Schick mir einfach deine E-Mailadresse als PN dann mail ich dir den zu, es sind 16 Seiten mit insgesamt 5,5Mb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (27. März 2010)

weils grad Regnet:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaIlHm7UfU0"]YouTube- Westweg:Crossing the black forest on a mountainbike.1/2[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1d-Jl1vjb8"]YouTube- Westweg:Crossing the black forest on a mountainbike.2/2[/ame]


----------



## Beorn (27. März 2010)

Sehr schöne Videos! Es muss nicht immer dicke Action sein und jemand durch die Luft fliegen!

Und sehr witzig, wenn man manche Einstellungen zu erkennen glaubt!


----------



## wookie (27. März 2010)

tolles video!
macht richtig lust auf sommer und wessiweg. habt ihr in hotels übernachtet? - in der einen stelle im video seit ihr vor einem hotel abgefahren. aber so richtig erkennen konnte ich es nicht.


----------



## Eike. (27. März 2010)

Wirklich gut gemacht, nur die Warteschleifenmusik im ersten Teil nervt etwas  Mit dem Wetter scheint ihr ja nicht wirklich Glück gehabt zu haben. Wann seit ihr denn gefahren?

Edit: Ah steht ja auf der eingeblendeten Webseite.


----------



## Redshred (27. März 2010)

Ne Ne ist *nicht *von mir , hab ich nur auf Youtube gefunden ist des einzige zu dem Thema

aber das Video ist echt gut gemacht und macht Laune  ,man muss sich erst mal die zeit nehmen bei so einer Tour ,entweder sind die Mitfahrer genervt oder selber heil froh das man noch den Lenker festhalten kann!!

werde im Mai mal unter der Woche von Freiburg mit der Bahn nach Bühl fahren, dann wird ab Sand der Westweg gefahren  bis Hausach und auf der Straße zurück nach Fr


----------



## Redshred (27. März 2010)

> in der einen stelle im video seit ihr vor einem hotel abgefahren. aber so richtig erkennen konnte ich es nicht


Hochkopfstub Untersmatt

http://www.hochkopf.de/

http://www.10000km.net/?p=61


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (30. März 2010)

Redshred schrieb:


> werde im Mai mal unter der Woche von Freiburg mit der Bahn nach Bühl fahren, dann wird ab Sand der Westweg gefahren bis Hausach und auf der Straße zurück nach Fr


 

Vielleicht sehe wir uns. Ich fahr dieses Jahr auch wieder, aber nur die letzten zwei Tage, sprich ab Titisee, weil die waren einfach am besten...vorallem Abfahrtstechnisch. 

14.5 und 15.5


----------



## Schwoab (7. April 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> ...Im Schwarzwald-Mountainbiker war mal ein sehr ausführlicher Bericht über eine Westwegbefahrung in der auch auf solche Fragen eingegangen und Alternativen angegeben werden. Schick mir einfach deine E-Mailadresse als PN dann mail ich dir den zu, es sind 16 Seiten mit insgesamt 5,5Mb.



Servus,
ich hätte auch Interesse an diesem Bericht. Ich schick' dir mal meine Mailadresse.

Danke und Gruß
Uwe


----------



## KA-Biker (5. Mai 2010)

Morgen,

weiss jemand was über aktuelle gesperrte Westwegstreckenteile?



Patrick


----------



## Beorn (5. Mai 2010)

Naja, wegen 2-Meter-Regel ist vom Westweg offizielle einiges eigentlich immer gesperrt. Ansonsten gehts wohl um Windbruch, größere Forstarbeiten, etc. Versuchs mal im regionalen Unterforum, vielleicht wissen die Anwohner und in-der-Nähe-Wohner näheres.


----------



## KA-Biker (5. Mai 2010)

2-Meter-Regel.....,dann köntnen wir wohl nur 10% des Westweges fahren. Ja, kann ich mal schauen. Hätte ja sein können dass irgendjemand zufällig grad was weiss. danke


Gruß


----------



## Beorn (5. Mai 2010)

Ich wohn nimmer so nah am Westweg wie früher, leider oder auch nicht, dafür hab ich jetzt den Albnordrandweg vor der Haustür.

Aber es war ja auch kein Lothar-mäßiger Sturm unterwegs und die Pipelinebaustelle in die ich vor 6 Jahren reingefahren bin müsste inzwischen auch weg sein. Denk nicht, dass da derzeit irgendwas gesperrt ist.


----------



## Eike. (5. Mai 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> weiss jemand was über aktuelle gesperrte Westwegstreckenteile?
> 
> ...



Ich hab jetzt schon von mehreren gehört, daß das Stück zwischen Latschigfelsen und Forbach durch Waldarbeiten komplett ruiniert wurde und auch teilweise noch gesperrt bzw. durch Bäume versperrt ist. Die Umleitung führt außenrum über den Forstweg (toller "Premium-Wanderweg" )


----------



## KA-Biker (5. Mai 2010)

Heute -1° und Schnellgrisel am Feldberg,....kann ja nur besser werden nächste Woche..


----------



## accutrax (5. Mai 2010)

von der hochebene bei der alexanderschanze bis in die gegend um den  glaswaldsee ist alles frei...

gruss accu


----------



## KA-Biker (15. Mai 2010)

ins Wasser gefallen..-.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (15. Mai 2010)

und konkret sieht es so aus :






[/URL][/IMG]
von der Todnauerhütte bis Stübenwasengipfel ist eine halbe Stunde schieben angesagt teilweise über 30cm von dem weiß

bin letzten Samstag von Bärental bis Halden das ist nach der abfahrt vom Belchen den Westweg gefahren ,dann über Kälbelescheuer nach Staufen.
Vom Notschrei bis Wiedenereck eine Schlamm und Schneematschpiste der aufstieg zum Belchen bis zur Krinne war super


am Feldberg





von der Todtnauer bis Stübenwasen Gipfel sieht es so aus:




nur Schlamm am Trubelsmattkopf:







abfahrt Belchen


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Mai 2010)

naja, ich bin doch ganz froh nicht gefahren zu sein

Mal schauen im Juni ob sich nochmal die Gelegenheit ergibt.


----------



## Rigge (20. Mai 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der MTB Westweg gilt als uninteressant und verläuft ausschließlich auf Forst- und Asphaltwegen.
> Welche Anstiege man besser umfährt kann man sich recht einfach auf der topografischen Karte raussuchen. Wenn es auf gestrichelten Wegen (=Fußwegen/Singletrails) bergauf geht sucht man sich einfach einen Forstweg oder einer Straße die ans gleiche Ziel führt. Bergab ist es schon schwieriger weil man schlecht einschätzen kann wie der Weg aussieht. Im Schwarzwald-Mountainbiker war mal ein sehr ausführlicher Bericht über eine Westwegbefahrung in der auch auf solche Fragen eingegangen und Alternativen angegeben werden. Schick mir einfach deine E-Mailadresse als PN dann mail ich dir den zu, es sind 16 Seiten mit insgesamt 5,5Mb.



@ Eike:
Wir wollen den Westweg Ende Juni fahren - von daher wäre der Bericht was feines!  Schicke dir auch mal meine E-Mail zu!

@ Alle:
Wir haben - nach der Zugfahrt Offenburg - Pforzheim) folgende Etappen eingeplant:
1. Pforzheim - Hochkopfstube
2. Hochkopfstube - Schöne Aussicht Schonach
3. Schöne Aussicht Schonach - Todtnauer Hütte Feldberg
4. Todtnauer Hütte Feldberg - Basel Bahnhof

Ist irgendjemand den Westweg schon mal so gefahren? Wir haben uns bewusst dazu entschieden, die ersten beiden Tage etwas voller zu packen und die restlichen beiden Tage dann etwas genüßlicher anzugehen.

Aber nun kommen uns - obwohl ich uns schon zu den gut Trainierten zählen würde  - doch Zweifel, ob die ersten beiden Tage nicht zu voll sind... Verläßliche Höhenmeter-Angaben für die ersten beiden Etappen wären auch was Feines, kann da jemand weiterhelfen?

Müssten, glaube ich, jeweils so um die 2300 - 2400 Hm an den ersten beiden Tagen sein. Machbar? Oder ist eher davon abzuraten?

Bin für weitere Tipps sehr dankbar! 

Viele Grüße aus Gengenbach,

Rigge


----------



## accutrax (20. Mai 2010)

...die erste etappe wie beschrieben sind 2360m rauf und 1650m runter...
die zweite 2620m rauf und etwa genausoviele runter.....
einige passagen sind aber raufwärts kaum fahrbar, da ist dann schieben oder umfahren angesagt....

gruss accu


----------



## Rigge (20. Mai 2010)

Hui, das ging aber flott - vielen Dank! 

Wo hast du denn die Daten her? Gibt es irgendwo 'ne Seite, wo man sich die Etappen nach Höhenmetern zusammenstellen kann?

Und wie ist deine Einschätzung? 2620 Hm sind doch ein Batzen, selbst wenn man am zweiten Tag in aller Herrgottsfrühe losfahren kann. Weiß nicht, ob unsere Mädels da nicht rebellieren...  Und so viel gefahren bin ich selber auch noch nicht - und Rucksack kommt ja noch dazu...

Gruß,

Rigge

P.S.: Mit Schieben/Umfahren hast du wahrscheinlich Badener Höhe + Farrenkopf gemeint, oder? Haben uns überlegt, die Badener Höhe vielleicht auszulassen. Das würde uns ja dann einige Höhenmeter sparen, oder?


----------



## Hoschy (20. Mai 2010)

Ihr würdet ohne Badener Höhe rund 200HM sparen. 

Es gibt da ja unterschiedliche Meinungen zu. Die einen wollen unbedingt 1:1 den Westweg fahren (schieben). Ab Forbach bis zur Badener Höhe ist der Westweg meiner Meinung nach in vielen Teilen eine spaßfreie Angelegenheit. Würde hier und am Farrenkopf die Originalroute zu Gunsten einer fahrbaren Alternative kurzzeitig verlassen.


----------



## accutrax (20. Mai 2010)

die etappe forbach-badener höhe ist rauf wirklich spassfrei----
(runter dafür der pure spass !!)..
lässt sich aber gut umfahren, ab forbach am wasserschloss (wasserwerk) vorbei richtung schwarzenbachtalsperre (baden +chillen !) dann rauf zur badener höhe...oder diese auslassen....
und...wenn man sich km und höhenmeter geben will , dann lieber den MTB westweg  fahren, da weiss man was einen erwartet (forstwege)..
sonst entspanntere etappen planen, wird dem landschaftlich sehr reizvollen charakter eher gerecht..gibt ja auch viele lohnende abstecher, wie den glaswaldsee...etc...

gruss accu


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Mai 2010)

wenn noch nie gemacht sind >2000Hm am Tag einiges, insbesondere wenn sich das am Folgetag wiederholt.
Ich pers. mag bei einer Wochentour die Hammeretappen gerne erst ab dem 2 oder 3 Tag oder auch eher zum Schluss als gleich am ersten Tag. Da komme ich dann auch mit Rucksack, Gewicht und der Fahrerei vor Ort besser zurecht. Ohne viel Übung hat man an den ersten Tagen eher mal falsch gepackt (Gewichtsverteilung oder die Regenjacke ganz unten oder...) oder man muss sich an die (fremde) Gruppe gewöhnen oder auch an die ungewohnte Topografie. (z.B. ich hab zuhause ein ständiges auf & ab von max ~400Hm auf einmal, da ist eine >1000Hm Steigung am Stück schon anders und gar 2000Hm am Stück in den Alpen dann was völlig anderes)

Sprich es auf alle Fälle mit dem vermeintlich Schwächsten der Gruppe ab. Der/die limitiert das Tagespensum denn schließlich will der/die auch seinen Spaß haben.
Und legt euch notfalls einen Plan B zurecht falls es doch nicht klappt wie gedacht. 
Sprich wo wäre eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit oder gibt es eine Abkürzung.


----------



## Hoschy (20. Mai 2010)

accutrax schrieb:


> die etappe forbach-badener höhe ist rauf wirklich spassfrei----
> (runter dafür der pure spass !!)



Die eine Richtung schließt die andere ja nicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (20. Mai 2010)

stimmt !!!!!!!!!!!!!

gruss accu


----------



## Rigge (20. Mai 2010)

Dank euch schon mal für die vielen Tipps! 

Wir haben letztes Jahr einen 7-Tages-Alpen-Cross gemacht, von daher wissen wir schon ungefähr, was uns erwartet. Wobei ich vor den 4 Tagen Westweg fast noch mehr Respekt habe! Die 2300 am ersten Tag würd ich uns auch zutrauen, aber 2600 am zweiten... puuuh!

@accutrax:
Gibt es denn jetzt so eine Seite, wo man sich Etappen zusammenstellen und sich dabei gleich die Höhenmeter anzeigen lassen kann?

Oder bist du GPS-Spezialist? 

@Hoschy:
Weisst du zufällig eine Umfahrung für den Farrenkopf, wo sich die Mehr-Kilometer in Grenzen halten?


----------



## gerdi1 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mir schon ähniche Überlegungen gemacht, ich würd das Stück von Pforzheim bis Forbach auslassen und dort erst die Tour beginnen. Forbach ist mit der S-Bahn erreichbar.

Was meinen diejenigen dazu, die den Weg schon gefahren sind?


----------



## Hoschy (20. Mai 2010)

Hab für die Umfahrung folgende Variante überlegt wenn's bei mir akut wird. Ab Hausach Dorf entlang dem Hauserbach über Isidorshof/Schmiderhof und südlich vom Schorenkopf (Neumättle) wieder auf den Westweg fahren. Dürfte max. 1 km mehr sein.

Aber vielleicht hat hier ein Local noch einen Geheimtipp . Die Umfahrung für die BH hat accutrax jedenfalls perfekt beschrieben...


----------



## Eike. (20. Mai 2010)

gerdi1 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir schon ähniche Überlegungen gemacht, ich würd das Stück von Pforzheim bis Forbach auslassen und dort erst die Tour beginnen. Forbach ist mit der S-Bahn erreichbar.
> 
> Was meinen diejenigen dazu, die den Weg schon gefahren sind?



Wenn man Zeit sparen will definitv sinnvoll. Früher gab es noch die schöne Abfahrt vom Hohlohturm nach Forbach aber die ist zur Zeit durch Waldarbeiten verwüstet und wird über Forstwege umgeleitet da verpasst man nichts.

@Rigge wegen dem Höhenprofil
Lade dir einfach den GPS Track (zum Beispiel bei gps-tour.info) runter und extrahier das Höhenprofil (geht mit Freeware, einfach googlen). Dann kannst du zusammen mit GoogleEarth ganz einach individuelle Etappen zusammenstellen und die Höhenmeter dafür ausrechnen. In meinem Fotoalbum gibt es das Profil auch am Stück (ich glaube aber mit Start in Bad Herrenalb und nicht Pforzheim). 



Falls du zufällig einen Ciclo Fahrradcomputer mit Aufzeichnung (und der entsprechenden Software) hast kann ich dir auch die zugehörige Datei schicken.


----------



## gerdi1 (20. Mai 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn man Zeit sparen will definitv sinnvoll. Früher gab es noch die schöne Abfahrt vom Hohlohturm nach Forbach aber die ist zur Zeit durch Waldarbeiten verwüstet und wird über Forstwege umgeleitet da verpasst man nichts.



So hab ich mir das gedacht, vielen Dank für die Info.
Wollte das ganze an diesem Wochenende angehen, aber leider wirds nix, obwohl das Wetter top werden soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (20. Mai 2010)

schade das die abfahrt hohloh nach forbach gerade verwüstet wird...
und die schwarzenbachtalsperre ist halb abgelassen wegen sanierung....
trotzdem !!! würde ich den abschnitt PF nach forbach nicht auslassen...gehört einfach dazu..
westweg fahren heisst eben auch mal schieben und tragen, oder umfahren...

@Rigge...nein kein GPS ....oldschool !!.. aus karten und wanderführern....
und öfterem fahren, verfahren und ausprobieren !! 

gruss accu


----------



## gerdi1 (20. Mai 2010)

accutrax schrieb:


> schade das die abfahrt hohloh nach forbach gerade verwüstet wird...
> und die schwarzenbachtalsperre ist halb abgelassen wegen sanierung....
> trotzdem !!! würde ich den abschnitt PF nach forbach nicht auslassen...gehört einfach dazu..
> westweg fahren heisst eben auch mal schieben und tragen, oder umfahren...
> ...



Mir gehts eher um den Zeitfaktor bei der Geschichte... muss es so legen, dass ich in drei Tagen in Freiburg bin.


----------



## Hoschy (20. Mai 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Früher gab es noch die schöne Abfahrt vom Hohlohturm nach Forbach aber die ist zur Zeit durch Waldarbeiten verwüstet und wird über Forstwege umgeleitet da verpasst man nichts.



Das ist in der Tat schade! Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ab dem Holohturm über den Mittelweg bis Blockhaus Redoute und über St. Anton das Sasbachtal runter nach Forbach.

@gerdi: Wenn Du 3 Tage Zeit hast macht als Startpunkt Bhf. Forbach schon Sinn


----------



## Eike. (20. Mai 2010)

accutrax schrieb:


> gehört einfach dazu..
> westweg fahren heisst eben auch mal schieben und tragen, oder umfahren...



Ansichtssache. Die einen fahren um den Westweg gefahren zu sein, die anderen einfach weil sie in der Zeit maximalen Spaß/Erlebnis/Abenteuer/wasauchimmer haben wollen und den Westweg nur als Wegweiser benutzen. Da gehen die Vorlieben und Ansprüche natürlich massiv auseinander. Mir persönlich ist es prinzipiell vollkommen wurscht wo irgendwo mal jemand einen Weg langelegt hat. Wenn mir ein anderer besser gefällt fahr ich da lang.


----------



## accutrax (20. Mai 2010)

genau so ist es.....

der weg ist das ziel.....

gruss accu


----------



## H33 (20. Mai 2010)

Unterschätzt auch die letzte Etappe nicht! Bin letztes Jahr vom Wiedener Eck gestartet. es ist keinesfalls so dass es ab dem Blauen nach Basel rollt, das habe ich noch ein paar äußerst zähe Wegstücke im Bereich von Kandern in Erinnerung. Lt. meiner messung ist der Weg hier auch deutlich länger als auf der Beschilderung angegeben.

War aber obwohl ich dachte den Schwarzwald gut zu kennen äußerst psotiv von der Westwegbefahrung überrascht. Farrenkopf in Südrichtung würde ich zuikünftig definitiv auslassen. 

grüße H33


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Mai 2010)

wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Befahrbarkeit aus, wenn man von Freiburg nach Pforzheim fährt ?
gibt es da auch "unfahrbare" Stellen ?
oder ist das insgesamt keine so gute Idee weil.... ????


----------



## Eike. (20. Mai 2010)

Die Auffahrt hinter Hausach könnte in die Richtung ein Umfahrungskandidat sein. Auf jeden Fall der letzte Anstieg zur Hornisgrinde vom Mummelsee aus, da besser die Fahrstraße nehmen. Dafür hat man dann in dieser Richtung eine geniale Abfahrt von der Hornisgrinde zum Unterstmatt (die Strecke muss man in "normaler" Richtung praktisch komplett schieben/tragen, kann man aber gut auf Forstwegen umfahren).


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. Mai 2010)

GPS-Daten und Wegbeschreibungen für die meisten Fernwanderwege gibt es hier.
Der Westweg ist auch dabei.


----------



## amerryl (21. Mai 2010)

Es soll auch Leute geben , die auf Singletrails bergauf Spaß
haben. 
Von daher, Forbach - Badener Höhe, zum Großteil, das letzte Stück bis
zur Badener Höhe ausgenommen, fahrbar.
Das gleiche gilt für den Farrenkopf, bis auf ein paar Schiebestücke
fahrbar.
Vom Mummelsee - Hornisgrinde ist auf dem Westweg nicht fahrbar(für mich)
Es gibt aber eine großteils fahrbare Variante.

Der Schocker bei Befahrung von FR nach Pforzheim, wäre für mich
der Anstieg auf der Forststr. hinter Hausach.
Ist zwar nicht besonders lang aber heftig steil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (21. Mai 2010)

beeindruckend...!

forbach - badener h. ..spätestens ab dem herrenwieser see fand ichs dann doch recht krass...

gruss accu


----------



## amerryl (21. Mai 2010)

accutrax schrieb:


> beeindruckend...!
> 
> f... herrenwieser see fand ichs dann doch recht krass...
> 
> gruss accu


 ich hab`s gerade noch mal korrigiert, auf dem Stück hilft wirklich nur
noch schieben


----------



## accutrax (21. Mai 2010)

trotzdem...der weg bis dahin reicht auch schon..

gruss accu


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. Mai 2010)

Ich bin den Weg 2006 komplett gefahren. Falls nicht eh schon bekannt gibts hier noch einen interessanten Westwegthread von damals in dem ich ebenfalls meinen Bereicht rein geschrieben habe.

@ gerdi1
2009 bin ich die Drei-Schilder-Tour von Freudenstadt nach Freiburg gefahren, wäre vielleicht eine Alternative für Dich!!!

Der Westweg ist jedenfalls ein klasse Erlebnis!!! Wenn möglich plant mehr Zeit/Tage ein, es gibt viele wirklich schöne Stellen, außer es geht Euch ums bolzen!!!

@ Eike
Bist Du den Weg inzwischen schon gefahren??? Haben uns ja schon ne Ewigkeit nicht mehr gesehen!!!


----------



## Deleted 174584 (17. Juni 2010)

..man, mir kribbelts schon wieder in den Beinen  . Ich glaub ich werd im Sommerurlaub doch mal noch 3 Tage für ein paar Westweg-KM einplanen - wahrscheinlich Start oben am ALEX, runter nach Hausach - vllt. Übernachtung im Farrenkopfhotel (wer schon da war kennt die geniale Hütte, vor allem die Aussicht Nacht's)...


----------



## beetle (20. Juni 2010)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Unterkünften? Vorbuchen oder nicht? Auf der einen Seite gibt es nichts nervigeres, wenn man am Ende des Tages total fertig nichts zum Schlafen findet. Auf der anderen Seite kann sich die Tour ja auch wegen Wetter verschieben. Will die Tour in der letzten August Woche oder ersten September Wochen starten.


----------



## Eike. (20. Juni 2010)

Außerhalb der Feriensaison dürfte man eigentlich immer was finden. Wenn man aber ein bestimmtes Hotel/Pension will (weil billig, empfohlen, ...) ist es sicher nicht verkehrt ein oder zwei Wochen vorher anzurufen und nachzufragen wie die Belegung in der fraglichen Zeit ist.


----------



## beetle (20. Juni 2010)

Manche Etappen enden halt da, wo es nicht viel Auswahl gibt. Ich klingel mal im August durch. Vor allem frage ich wie es mit Umbuchungen oder Stornierungen aussieht.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (20. Juni 2010)

> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Unterkünften? Vorbuchen oder nicht? Auf  der einen Seite gibt es nichts nervigeres, wenn man am Ende des Tages  total fertig nichts zum Schlafen findet. Auf der anderen Seite kann sich  die Tour ja auch wegen Wetter verschieben. Will die Tour in der letzten  August Woche oder ersten September Wochen starten.



...sind den Westweg ja letztes Jahr gewandert - hatten nix vorgebucht, aber zur Sicherheit halt mal ein Zelt dabei. Wir waren in der 2.ten Augustwoche unterwegs und haben immer gegen Nachmittag per Handy in den Hotel's im Etappenziel angefunkt ob noch Platz vorhanden ist - wir haben immer Zimmer bekommen (2 Zimmer für 4 Personen).

3 mal mussten wir aber Zelten und 1 mal haben wir in der Hütte auf dem Farrenkopf übernachtet, was aber teilweiße gewollt und 1x gezwungenermaßen war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Juni 2010)

beetle schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Unterkünften? Vorbuchen oder nicht? Auf der einen Seite gibt es nichts nervigeres, wenn man am Ende des Tages total fertig nichts zum Schlafen findet. Auf der anderen Seite kann sich die Tour ja auch wegen Wetter verschieben. Will die Tour in der letzten August Woche oder ersten September Wochen starten.



Ich hatte damals vorher angerufen, war mir sicherer. Bin im Juli gefahren.


----------



## beetle (20. Juni 2010)

Werde wohl auch vorbuchen und hoffen das das Wetter so wird, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Hoffe die Stornierungsmodalitäten sind ensprechend kundenorientiert. Keine Lust bei Pisswetter zu fahren.  Lange genug im Schwarzwald gewohnt, um da nicht bei Regen unterwegs sein zu wollen.


----------



## beetle (20. Juni 2010)

Was anderes. Sind die Etappen den realistisch, die ich ich mir gesteckt habe? 

Siehe hier: http://gesounded.wordpress.com/2010/06/20/auf-der-suche-nach-herausforderungen-der-westweg/

Vielleicht Anmerkungen?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. Juni 2010)

beetle schrieb:


> Was anderes. Sind die Etappen den realistisch, die ich ich mir gesteckt habe?
> 
> Siehe hier: http://gesounded.wordpress.com/2010/06/20/auf-der-suche-nach-herausforderungen-der-westweg/
> 
> Vielleicht Anmerkungen?



GErade bei Etappe 1 und v.a. 3, was machst Du dann am Rest des Tages, Forbach besichtigen, Bücher lesen oder wolltest Du so entspannt fahren. Pforzheim-Forbach ist ein Katzensprung, auch wenn ich Dein Tempo nicht kenne. Teile liebe die Strecke zw. Titisee und Basel die Stecke.


----------



## Deleted 174584 (25. Juni 2010)

Joa zur ersten Etappe könnte man noch ein Stück dazu nehmen, bis mal in Dobel bist ist assi aber dann rollt's wahrscheinlich recht gut oben raus...

...auf der anderen Seite kannst in Forbach halt gut übernachten, was auf der Unterstmatt ein wenig problematisch werden könnte. Gut man könnte dann noch weiter zum Ochsenkopf...


----------



## amerryl (25. Juni 2010)

Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt es  noch am Hundseck
oder Ochsenstall.
Falls der Hark- Hof als Station angepeilt wird würde ich vorher
reservieren, ist immer gut besucht.

Ansonsten gibt es kurz vor Haussach noch 2 Hütten ohne Service 
oder halt das schon erwähnte "Farrenkopfhotel", wo ich die etwas
anderen Wanderer traf. Das war eine Truppe , als ich an kam
standen mächtige Rauchschwaden in der Luft, nicht nur vom Feuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174584 (25. Juni 2010)

> als ich an kam
> standen mächtige Rauchschwaden in der Luft, nicht nur vom Feuer


 
...haha, wenn man das Hüttenbuch so durchließt denkt man das ist da oben Dauerprogramm


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. Juni 2010)

Fährst Du dabei den Wanderweg oder den Rad-Westweg ?
Denn der Rad-Westweg ist durchgängig zu befahren.
Alternativ zu PF-Forbach kannst Du ja auch KA-Forbach fahren...
Ich benötige von KA - Dobel - Forbach gut 5 Stunden und bin recht untrainiert...


----------



## beetle (25. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre den Wanderweg. Da ich noch nach Pforzheim anreisen muss, wollte ich nicht am ersten Tag gleich so weit fahren müssen.


----------



## Beorn (25. Juni 2010)

Mit Anreise morgens bis Pf ist Forbach dann eher genug. Wir sind damals von der Haustür los, also in Ludwigsburg losgefahren, und als wir dann abends um Forbach waren, hat das mit Anreise gereicht.


----------



## beetle (25. Juni 2010)

Außerdem habe ich keine Lust auf Stress. Ist ja Urlaub. Sollte auch noch genug Raum für den Genuss vorhanden sein.


----------



## Hoschy (28. Juni 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon von mehreren gehört, daß das Stück zwischen Latschigfelsen und Forbach durch Waldarbeiten komplett ruiniert wurde und auch teilweise noch gesperrt bzw. durch Bäume versperrt ist. Die Umleitung führt außenrum über den Forstweg (toller "Premium-Wanderweg" )



Weiß jemand ob der Abschnitt noch gesperrt ist bzw. ob absehbar ist wie lange es mit den Forstarbeiten andauert? Es wäre doch unverständlich diesen schönen Teil des Wanderweges auf Dauer umzuleiten, sofern er nicht komplett gerippt wurde


----------



## Tristero (28. Juni 2010)

Hoschy schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob der Abschnitt noch gesperrt ist bzw. ob absehbar ist wie lange es mit den Forstarbeiten andauert? Es wäre doch unverständlich diesen schönen Teil des Wanderweges auf Dauer umzuleiten, sofern er nicht komplett gerippt wurde



Komme gerade vom Westweg. Ist (wieder) frei und fahrbar.


----------



## Tristero (5. Juli 2010)

Haben den ganzen Weg gemacht und wüssten nun gerne, wieviel Hm das waren. Hat einer dazu ne Info? Im Netz findet man zwischen 5000 und 7700 so ziemlich alles.


----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2010)

Ohne Schleifen oder Abkürzer sind es auf dem original Wanderweg etwa 7500 hm.


----------



## beetle (5. Juli 2010)

Andere Quellen behaupten fast 10000hm. Wer misst misst Mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (5. Juli 2010)

Besonders wenn man kumulierte Höhen über einen längeren Zeitraum mit dem GPS misst. Da vertrau ich einer barometrischen Messung auf jeden Fall eher.
Der "MTB Westweg" hat übrigens nochmal etwas mehr Höhenmeter (ich hab da was mit 8800 im Kopf) weil er um die schönen Trails zu vermeiden öfter mal unmotiviert ins Tal abbiegt


----------



## justice_france (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben vor nächste Woche von Dienstag bis Freitag den Westweg in 4 Etappen zu fahren. (Pforzheim-Basel)
Welche 4 Etappen würdet ihr empfehlen? Habt ihr Tipps für Unterkünfte? Wir wollen pro Nacht wenn möglich nicht mehr als 30 Euro ausgeben.
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juli 2010)

justice_france schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben vor nächste Woche von Dienstag bis Freitag den Westweg in 4 Etappen zu fahren. (Pforzheim-Basel)
> Welche 4 Etappen würdet ihr empfehlen? Habt ihr Tipps für Unterkünfte? Wir wollen pro Nacht wenn möglich nicht mehr als 30 Euro ausgeben.
> Vielen Dank schon mal!




Ich bin damals folgende Etappen gefahren. 
Pfozheim-Ochsenstall
Ochsenstall-Hausach
Hausach-Fürsatzhöhe (kurz vor Titisee)
Fürsatzhöhe-Basel

Wobei die letzte Etappe sehr heftig ist. Ich würde wenn ihr nur 4 Tage habt am dritten Tag länger fahren, wobei unterschäzt den *FARRENKOPF *nicht!!! direkt hinter Hausach.

Die Übernachtungen waren recht günstig!!

Viel Erfolg!!!!


----------



## Deleted 174584 (6. Juli 2010)

> wobei unterschäzt den *FARRENKOPF *nicht!!!



...das kannste husten - was sind's 500 Höhenmeter auf 5 km Strecke? So irgendwie hab ich's noch in Erinnerung...

...aber in der Haseman Hütte kann man gut übernachten - und vor allem sehr günstig...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (6. Juli 2010)

AimBurn schrieb:


> ...das kannste husten - was sind's 500 Höhenmeter auf 5 km Strecke? So irgendwie hab ich's noch in Erinnerung...
> 
> ...aber in der Haseman Hütte kann man gut übernachten - und vor allem sehr günstig...



irgendwie gings einfach nur senkrecht berg hoch, wer komplett fährt ist ein Held  !!!


----------



## Deleted 141839 (7. Juli 2010)

Servus!

Gibt es unterschiedliche Routen entlang dem Westweg? Ich habe mir eine Karte vom ADFC gekauft auf welcher der "Westweg MTB-Route" eingetragen ist. Diese Route entspricht aber nicht den Routen auf der offiziellen Westweg Homepage. Kann dazu jemand was sagen?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Eike. (7. Juli 2010)

Es gibt noch den "MTB-Westweg". Das ist ein Radwanderweg der sich lose am original Wanderweg orientiert. Verläuft aber nahezu ausschließlich auf Schotter- und Asphaltwegen, passt also zum ADFC


----------



## Beorn (7. Juli 2010)

Es gibt einen Westweg des ADFC (Fahrrad) und einen Westweg des Schwarzwaldvereins (Wandern). Evtl. auf der falschen Seite gelandet.


----------



## Deleted 141839 (8. Juli 2010)

aaaaaaaah okay! dann finde ich die Bezeichnung "MTB Westweg" ja ganzschön frech ;-) Dann nehme ich mal an dass der Wander Westweg eher zu empfehlen ist wenn man nach schönen Trails sucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174584 (8. Juli 2010)

...ja der Wander Westweg hat definitiv schöne Trails - einige wirst aber auch als guter Fahrer schieben müssen.



> dann finde ich die Bezeichnung "MTB Westweg" ja ganzschön frech



...man könnte es auch als "Massentauglich" bezeichnen - wenn ich sehe wer mittlerweile als Mountainbiker bezeichnet wird - nur weil er ein paar grobstolligere Reifen ein Helm und ein paar Handschuhe hat...


----------



## Zorro123 (8. Juli 2010)

pumuckl schrieb:


> irgendwie gings einfach nur senkrecht berg hoch, wer komplett fährt ist ein Held  !!!


 

Ich bin den im Frühjahr ein bisschen anders hoch, den Farrenkopf.

Ein Stückchen Richtung Gutach von Hausach aus, ca. 2-3 km meistens an der Bahnlinie lang.
Auf dem ausgeschilderten Radweg. 

An einem großen Bauernhaus bei einem Bahnübergang steht der Farrenkopf wieder ausgeschildert angeschrieben. So rum kann man wenigstens 200 hm auf einer Forststrasse hochkurbeln.

So auf halber höhe kommt man dann wieder auf den Westweg.

Grüße Reinhold


----------



## Rigge (9. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute!

Sind den Westweg Ende Juni gefahren und ich möchte in den nächsten Tagen noch einen kleinen Bericht hier einstellen - nach Möglichkeit mit einigen Fotos...

Die Fotos per Anhang beizufügen ist - glaub ich - aber ziemlich aufwändig und umständlich, oder. Gibt's da nicht noch ne Möglichkeit per "Album"? Wäre nett, wenn mir vielleicht jemand kurz auf die Sprünge hilft - thanx! 

Viele Grüße,

Rigge

P.S.: Nur so als Vorschlag: Könnte man den Threadtitel nicht mal umbenennen von "Westweg 08" in einfach nur "Westweg"? Hier finden sich ja Berichte und Infos von einigen Jahren und nicht nur aus 2008, oder?


----------



## Rigge (11. Juli 2010)

Aloha-he!

  Sodele, hier nun mein Bericht von unserer Westweg-Tour. Ist zugegeben etwas länger als ursprünglich geplant geworden, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand die Lust und die Zeit, sich durch den ganzen Text zu kämpfen . Ich hoffe, für den einen oder anderen, der den Westweg noch nicht kennt und ihn noch fahren will, sind einige nützliche Infos enthalten!

  Viel Spaß!


*I. Fahrdaten, Unterkünfte & Verpflegungsstationen*

*Zeitraum:*                    4 Tage  vom 26. bis 29. Juni 2010

*1. Etappe:*
  Goldene Pforte Pforzheim  Hochkopfstub Unterstmatt
*Reine Fahrzeit:*           6 Std.
*Höhenmeter:*              2000
*Kilometer:*                   75

*Mittagspause:*             Hotel Friedrichshof in Forbach
*Urteil:*                          nicht empfehlenswert
  Ganz o.k., mehr aber auch nicht. Leider keine Nudelgerichte. Tipp der Einheimischen wäre die Gaststätte Adler gewesen; der  Friedrichshof war aber das erste Lokal, das wir erblickt haben  und wenn man mal Hunger hat

*Übernachtung:*            Hochkopfstub Unterstmatt
*Urteil:*  absolut empfehlenswert
  Da an diesem Tag noch zu siebt, bekamen wir einen Pauschalpreis: 25  pro Nase. Das Haus wurde wohl vor nicht allzu langer Zeit innen wie außen neu hergerichtet. Was den wohl mittlerweile bekannten Blog-Eintrag unter http://www.10000km.net/?p=69 angeht, so kann ich das mit den (schwarzen) Tausendfüßlern (oder was auch immer) bestätigen. Wird sich da oben wohl nicht vermeiden lassen, hat mich jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich gestört, da die Zimmer an sich sonst wirklich sauber waren. Waren auch nur drei, vier von den Tierchen, die wir gesichtet haben. Frühstück ließ keine Wünsche offen; es gab sogar ein kleines Müsli mit Joghurt und die Chefinhat sogar noch ein wenig Obst für uns aufgetrieben. Auch Vesper-Wecken waren kein Problem, haben alles ratzeputz vernichtet bzw. eingepackt.
*Tipp:* Wenn zum Abendessen dort, unbedingt das Rumpsteak probieren! 


*2. Etappe:* 
  Hochkopfstub Unterstmatt  Hotel Schöne Aussicht (gehört zu Schonach)
*Reine Fahr(- und Schiebe)zeit:*        7 Std.
*Höhenmeter:*              2200
*Kilometer:*                   80

*Mittagspause:*             Kreuzsattel-Hütte unterhalb des Brandenkopf
*Urteil:*  absolut empfehlenswert
      Wer dort keinen Kuchen ißt, ist selber schuld  bei der Riesenauswahl! Aber auch die kleinen Mittagsgerichte (meist Eintöpfe/Suppen) sind wirklich lecker. Die Hütte hat allerdings nur an Sonn- und Feiertagen geöffnet.

*Übernachtung:*            Hotel Schöne Aussicht Schonach
*Urteil:*  empfehlenswert
  Abendessen & Frühstück vom Feinsten; auch hier war das Richten von Proviant für die Tour kein Problem! Lediglich die Bedienung am Abend war etwas arg wortkarg und wenig herzlich  da darf man von einem ****-Hotel schon etwas mehr erwarten. 
  Der Wellness-Bereich (= Hallenbad, zu mehr war leider keine Zeit) ist ganz o.k., jedenfalls das, was wir mitbekommen haben. Wir haben die günstigste Zimmer-Kategorie gebucht, für 49  die Nacht incl. Frühstück und wurden daher im Altbau untergebracht. Für Biker-Ansprüche sicherlich o.k., jedoch könnte man für den Übernachtungspreis auch etwas luxuriösere Zimmer erwarten.


*3. Etappe:*
  Hotel Schöne Aussicht Schonach  Todtnauer Hütte Feldberg
*Reine Fahrzeit:*           6 Std.
*Höhenmeter:*              1700
*Kilometer:*                   70

*Mittagspause:*             Irgendein ein Döner-Pizza-Pasta-Café in Titisee 
*Urteil:*                          Hauptsache Spagetti! 

*Übernachtung:*            Todtnauer Hütte Feldberg
*Urteil:*  empfehlenswert
    Super schön knapp unterhalb des Feldberg-Gipfels gelegen; Zimmer absolut o.k., Essen (Abendessen & Frühstück) auch hier sehr lecker. Auch hier durften wir uns Vesper richten. Für den Preis von 35  pro Person kann man nichts sagen, obwohl die Frau des Hauses am Anfang etwas Stress verbreitet hat. Wir sind erst um halb sieben angekommen und haben gleich unsere Bikes hergerichtet; dann per Zufall erfahren, dass warme Küche nur bis halb acht möglich ist (im Info-Blatt auf den Zimmern stand allerdings 20 Uhr). Im Nachhinein war aber auch die gute Frau des Hauses dann sehr umgänglich und hilfsbereit.


*4. Etappe:*
  Todtnauer Hütte Feldberg  Badischer Bahnhof Basel
*Reine Fahrzeit:*           7 Std.
*Höhenmeter:*              2000
*Kilometer:*                   85

*Mittagspause:*             Belchenhaus
*Urteil:*  absolut empfehlenswert! 
  Der Wirt war sehr hilfsbereit (wohl selber Mountainbiker); hat uns anhand einer Karte erklärt, wo genau das Naturschutzgebiet beginnt und aufhört und wo oft patrolliert wird. Spagetti Bolo sind ein Traum!

*Reine Fahrzeit gesamt:*         26 Std.
*Höhenmeter gesamt:*             7900
*Kilometer gesamt:*                 310 

  Alle Fahrdaten wurden jeweils leicht auf- oder abgerundet; es ist relativ schwer, exakte Daten zu notieren, wenn man 3 verschiedene Höhenmesser dabei hat 


*II. Berichte zu den einzelnen Etappen*

*1. Etappe:*
*Goldene Pforte Pforzheim  Hochkopfstub Unterstmatt*

  Wir reisen mit dem frühesten Zug von Offenburg nach Pforzheim (273 m), was  platztechnisch, obwohl am ersten Tag zu neunt  erstaunlich problemlos abläuft. Um 9 Uhr kann nach den obligatorischen Starter-Fotos an der Goldenen Pforte das Unternehmen Westweg 2010 beginnen und zwar bei strahlenden Sonnenschein . Die ersten Kilometer verlaufen recht unspektakulär, wobei sich gleich am Anfang die typische Charakteristik des Westweges  ein ständiges Auf- und Ab  abzeichnet. Nach den ersten, etwas schweißtreibenderen Erhebungen, dem Schlossberg oberhalb von Neuenbürg und einem steilen Stich durch ein Wohngebiet in Neuenbürg selbst, erreichen wir dann Dobel (689 m), wo uns die Juni-Hitze zu einem ersten Stopp an einer Bäckerei zwingt. 

  Die weitere Reise verläuft überwiegend auf breiten Forstwegen, wobei zwischendurch immer mal wieder schmalere und technisch anspruchsvolle Trails auftauchen, so dass nie Langeweile aufkommt. Nachdem wir den Hohloh-Turm (984 m) passiert haben, wartet kurz unterhalb der erste wirkliche Leckerbissen auf uns: Die Latschig-Felsen-Abfahrt nach Gausbach! Auch mit Hardtails ein Genuss und Spaß pur ! 

  Nach der Mittagspause in Forbach (331 m) entschließen wir uns angesichts der Größe unsere Gruppe und der fortgeschrittenen Uhrzeit, die Badener Höhe auszulassen und auf dem Schwarzwald-Radweg zur Schwarzenbach-Talsperre ((670 m) weiter zu radeln. Angesichts der noch bevorstehenden Schiebepassagen am zweiten Tag verfahren wir nach dem Motto: Hauptsache fahren!. Von der leider ziemlich eingerüsteten Talsperre gehts dann weiter nach Sand (826 m), wo wir dann wieder auf den Westweg kommen. 

  Die Auffahrt zum Hochkopf (1039 m) treibt uns nochmals so richtig den Schweiß aus den Poren, bevor wir dann auf dem Gipfel die wunderschöne Vor-Abend-Stimmung bei immer noch strahlendem Sonnenschein genießen dürfen. Nach der sehr verblockten Abfahrt vom Hochkopf, schlagen wir um viertel nach sechs bei der Hochkopfstub auf, wo wir uns  nach dem Herrichten der Bikes für den nächsten Tag und vor dem Duschen  in der Gartenwirtschaft noch ein kühles 1.Etappe-geschafft-Getränk genehmigen.


 

 

 
*
2. Etappe:*
*Hochkopfstub Unterstmatt  Hotel Schöne Aussicht Schonach*

  Da es in der Hochkopfstub bereits ab halb acht Frühstück gibt, schaffen wir es tatsächlich, schon um viertel nach acht von dort aufzubrechen. Auch an diesem Tag ist das Wetter gigantisch gut ! Um neun sind wir, nach einer teilweise technisch anspruchsvollen Auffahrt, auf der Hornisgrinde  mit 1164 m der höchste Berg des Nordschwarzwalds - wo wir tatsächlich schon auf die ersten Wanderer treffen. 

  Als Abfahrt zum Mummelsee wählen wir einen Trail, der nach einem kurzen Stück Asphalt etwas weiter unten nach rechts abzweigt (nicht denjenigen, der direkt am Bismarckhaus nach unten führt). Der Blick auf den Mummelsee von oben ist fantastisch, da sind Fotos ein absolutes Muss! Leider begegnen uns auf diesem Trail einige weitere Wanderer, die auch nicht unbedingt bereitwillig Platz machen. So ist dann an der einen oder anderen Stelle schon mal Absteigen angesagt . Ab dem Mummelsee (1029 m) ist der Weg dann breit und bequem fahrbar. 

  Den Schlenker zur Darmstädter Hütte/Wildseeblick schenken wir uns aus zeitlichen Gründen  eine weise Entscheidung, wie sich später noch heraus stellen sollte. Kurz vor dem Schliffkopf verlassen wir den Westweg  zum einen weil mit viel Wanderer-Gegenverkehr (Sonntag) zu rechnen ist, zum anderen weil seit Neuestem auch Ranger dort oben das Einhalten der 3m-Regel kontrollieren. Wir nehmen stattdessen den Tausend-Höhenmeter-Weg, der kurz unterhalb des Schliffkopf-Gipfels vorbei führt und unserer Meinung nach sowie die schöneren Aussichten ins Tal bietet . Schon vor der Alexanderschanze (971 m) bis hin zur Ebene des Glaswaldsees (960 m) werden die Trails bergauf wie bergab so richtig knackig, was zum einen Riesenspaß macht, zum anderen aber auch jede Menge Konzentration und Körner fordert . 

  Von der Seeebene bis zur Kreuzsattelhütte (745 m), wo wir Mittagsrast machen, ist dann erstmal Erholung angesagt. Der Trail, beginnend unterhalb des Brandenkopf, bis zum Spitzfelsen (577 m) ist dann noch mal fordernd, ebenso der Trail nach Hausach runter.

  Nach einem kurzen Auftanken in einer Bäckerei machen wir uns dann kurze Zeit später auf gen Farrenkopf (790 m). Trotz Schieben und Hitze ist die Stimmung gut, erst recht, als wir einige Einträge des Hüttenbuches studieren (wie war das mit dem dicken Qualm gleich noch mal? "Gang-Bang-Boomerang", sag' ich da nur! ). Ein Schild mit Karlstein 8,5 km bringt uns unserem Tagesziel vermeintlich nahe, liegt die Schöne Aussicht doch gerade mal einen Kilometer hinter dem Karlstein. Es ahnt leider keiner von uns, dass auch noch heftige Schiebepassagen Richtung Büchereck (651 m) / Prechtaler Schanze (835 m) und zum Karlstein (970 m) hoch auf uns warten. Kurz gesagt: Das Ganze wird zur Tortour pur! Kurz nach acht treffen wir endlich erschöpft beim Hotel ein  das geplante Wellness-Programm für diesen Abend fällt aus. Nach dem Essen fallen wir gleich todmüde ins Bett.



 

 

 

 

 

 

*3. Etappe:*
*Hotel Schöne Aussicht Schonach  Todtnauer Hütte Feldberg*

  Nach einer nicht so tollen Nacht, dafür aber einem göttlichen Frühstück wird es diesmal zehn Uhr, bis wir loskommen. Rein höhenmeter-technisch verspricht die heutige Etappe die leichteste zu werden  ein Trugschluss wie sich später heraus stellen sollte.

  Die ersten Kilometer  Wilhelmshöhe (974 m), Blindensee (1000 m)  sind schön zum Einradeln. Vorbei geht es an der Martinskappelle und über den Brend (1149 m). An der Kalten Herberge machen wir kurz Rast und essen unsere Vesperbrote. Der weitere Weg nach Titisee gestaltet sich sehr zäh. Ein ständiges Auf und Ab, jede Hochwiese und Erhebung wird mitgenommen, die meisten Wege sind stark verwurzelt, so dass sich bald der Hintern bemerkbar macht. Hier muss man sich jeden (Höhen)Meter wirklich hart erkämpfen, von Relax-Etappe keine Spur! Ab der Weißtannenhöhe (1190 m) geht es dann - erst gemächlich, kurze Zeit später dann rasant  - endlich abwärts Richtung Titisee (850 m).

  Um kurz nach drei treffen wir dort ein und machen erst einmal eine kurze Mittagsrast, um unsere Kohlehydratspeicher aufzufüllen. Trotz dunkler Gewitterwolken machen wir uns auf Richtung Feldberg. Trockenen Fußes gelangen wir nach Bärental. Der Anstieg ab dort zum Zweiseenblick (1305 m) ist steil, aber zum Glück gut fahrbar. Am Caritashaus an der Passstrasse angekommen, bemerken wir, dass wir echtes Glück gehabt haben: Vor weniger als zwei Stunden ist dort ein heftiges Gewitter mit Platzregen niedergegangen. Als wir oben ankommen, scheint aber bereits wieder die Sonne . Bei der Emmendinger Hütte müssen wir uns den Weg zur Todtnauer Hütte (1300 m) erfragen. Diese liegt zwar am Westweg, ist jedoch alles andere als gut angeschrieben. Nach einigen Höhenmetern mehr gelangen wir kurz nach sechs an der Hütte an, die wirklich wunderschön gelegen ist. Den Feldberg-Gipfel heben wir uns für den nächsten Morgen auf, auch wenn wir dann dafür nochmals 3 km zurück radeln müssen.



 

 

 

 

*4. Etappe:*
*Todtnauer Hütte Feldberg - Badischer Bahnhof Basel*

  Am nächsten Morgen erklimmen wir kurz nach neun als erstes des Feldberg, mit 1493 m der höchste Berg des Südschwarzwaldes. Auch an diesem Tag lässt uns das Wetter nicht im Stich  Sonne satt und auf dieser Höhe angenehme 20 bis 25 °C ! Gemütlich rollen wir über Stübenwasen (1386 m) und Notschrei (1119 m) Richtung Wiedener Eck und Belchen. Kurz vor dem Wiedener Eck (1035 m) queren wir ganz gemächlich einen Bauernhof, immer schön der roten Raute folgend. Was dann passiert, trifft uns gänzlich unvorbereitet. Aus irgendeinem Grund ist der Bauer dieses Hofs total außer sich und brüllt uns in Grund und Boden. Er werde uns den Bengel ins Genick und die Geißel ins Kreuz schlagen, und wir sollen machen, dass wir von seinem Privatbesitz kommen. Der Weg hier herunter sei außerdem schmäler als 3 m und da hätten wir Mountainbiker sowie nichts verloren . Auf irgendwelche Erwiderungen verzichtend, machen wir, dass wir weg kommen. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie einen Menschen so in Rage gesehen, wirklich furchteinflößend
  Mein Tipp für alle, die diese Passage noch fahren wollen: Steigt in Sichtweite des Hofes ab, lauft den Rest und hofft, dass dieser Mensch einen einigermaßen guten Tag hat! Wirklich unglaublich  kein Scherz!

  Der Schreck sitzt uns noch in den Gliedern, trotzdem setzen wir nach einer zum Glück nur sehr kurzen Privatbesitz-Umfahrung unbeirrt unsere Tour entlang der roten Raute fort. Über teilweise sehr schöne Single-Trails meistern wir die meisten Höhenmeter Richtung Belchen . Anderthalb Kilometer unterhalb des Gipfels  es sind auf der verbleibenden Strecke noch 200 Höhenmeter zu meistern  verlassen wir den Trail und fahren die letzten Kilometer auf der Fahrstraße (gleichzeitig der Fahrrad-Westweg) Richtung Belchenhaus. Kurz nach zwölf sind wir oben und beobachten gebannt ein heftiges Gewitter, das sich in der Feldberg-Region abregnet. Wieder haben wir Schwein gehabt ! 

  Nach einer längeren Mittagspause schieben wir unser Bike artig die letzten Meter zum Belchen-Gipfel (1414 m) hinauf  Naturschutzgebiet, Fahrradverbot! Auch beim Trail abwärts bleiben wir zunächst diszipliniert und schieben unser Bike bis zum unterhalb des Belchen gelegenen Sattel. Dort endet das Naturschutzgebiet und wohl auch die Kontrollgänge der Ranger. Natürlich blutet uns ein wenig das Herz, einen solchen Trail hinunter zu schieben. Allerdings sind die Ausblicke von dort teilweise so grandios, dass sich Schieben hier durchaus auch einmal lohnt . Auch der Trail unterhalb des Sattels, den wir dann wieder fahren, ist eine Wucht, so dass wir noch so manches mal anhalten und das eine oder andere Foto schießen .

  Unten angekommen biegt der Westweg nach einem kurzen Stück Straße dann unvermittelt wieder rechts ab in einen Trail Richtung Blauen. Was folgt, ist Spaß pur: Flowiger gehts nicht mehr  ewig lang und nur ganz sanft ansteigend schlängelt sich der Pfad durch den Wald . Erst knapp zwei Kilometer vor dem Blauen folgt dann noch mal ein relativ kurzer, aber saftiger Anstieg. Die herunter gekommene Gaststätte auf dem Blauen (1164 m) ist nicht wirklich verlockend, aber unser Durst ist groß und die Trinkflaschen schon wieder leer! Schließlich sind es immer noch über 30 km nach Basel! 

  Die Abfahrt nach Kandern hinunter ist leider nur die ersten zwei, drei Kilometer ein Trail, danach folgt ein breiter Forstweg. In Kandern angekommen folgen wir weiter stur der roten Raute  und müssen erneut die leidvolle Erfahrung machen, dass der Weg so ziemlich alles mitnimmt, was sich ihm in den Weg stellt. Wir überqueren Bahngleise, durchfahren die Wolfsschlucht und erklimmen auch noch die Burg Röteln (435 m). Erst die letzten vier, fünf Kilometer verläuft der Weg dann sanft am Rhein entlang nach Basel hinein. Nach dem wir die Raute einen Kilometer vor dem Ziel kurz aus den Augen verlieren (der Westweg führt mitten durch einen Tierpark, der um diese Uhrzeit schon geschlossen hat), fragen wir uns zum Badischen Bahnhof (254 m) so durch. Dort gibt es dann das Finisher-Foto unterm Westweg-Schild  GESCHAFFT !



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*FAZIT:* Sehr, sehr schöne und abwechslungsreiche Tour, die in vier Tagen konditionell und mental sehr fordernd ist. Hält in meinen Augen durchaus dem Vergleich mit einem mittelschweren Alpencross stand. 

  Wer von den Unterkünften und dem Rest des jeweiligen Tages noch etwas haben will, dem sei angeraten, die Tour in fünf Tagen zu planen. Vier Tage empfand ich schon als sehr sportiv, zumal wir auch unsere Sachen dabei, sprich: jeweils einen 5-6 Kilo-Rucksack auf dem Rücken, hatten. 

  Meiner Meinung nach haben wir eine recht gute Mischung zwischen Westweg pur und Umfahrungen (sprich: Schwarzwald-Radweg) gefunden. Schiebepassagen gehören sicher zu so einer Tour mit dazu (und im Nachhinein ist so eine Erfahrung wie am zweiten Tag auch irgendwie bereichernd), aber d.h. ja nicht, dass man alles mitmachen muss !

  Der schönste Tag war für mich definitiv der vierte: Feldberg  Belchen - Blauen, Trails satt, grandiose Ausblicke, so weit das Auge reicht und das alles bei schönstem Wetter  wirklich ein Sahnetag !

*THE END!*

  So, das wars! Hoffe, ihr hattet Spaß beim Lesen!

  Viele Grüße,

  Rigge

P.S.: @Eike: Danke für die Tipps zum Hochladen der Bilder. Musste ich leider einzeln machen, weil die Funktion über den Flash wohl nicht funzt... egal...


----------



## beetle (11. Juli 2010)

Cooler Bericht. Hatte Spaß beim lesen. 

Danke.


----------



## five-spot (12. Juli 2010)

TOP Bericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. Juli 2010)

Wirklich super Bericht!!!! Werden wieder Erinnerungen und Sehnsüchte geweckt !!!


----------



## Deleted 174584 (12. Juli 2010)

Ja der Bericht ist echt super - erinnert mich an letztes Jahr als wir den gewandert sind...

...vor allem das hier:



> *Mittagspause:*             Hotel Friedrichshof in Forbach
> *Urteil:*                          nicht empfehlenswert
> Ganz o.k., mehr aber auch nicht. Leider keine Nudelgerichte. Tipp der  Einheimischen wäre die Gaststätte Adler gewesen; der  Friedrichshof  war aber das erste Lokal, das wir erblickt haben  und wenn man mal  Hunger hat



...bei uns war's zwar Abendessen, aber nuja. Seid Ihr auch auf der Terrasse gesessen? Da hat man das Gefühl jeden Augenblick in der Murg zu liegen


----------



## Rigge (13. Juli 2010)

Gewandert? In wieviel Tagen? Ich glaube Wandern würd ich den nicht an einem Stück packen - diese ewige Auf und Ab zermürbt einen auf Dauer schon ein wenig, oder? 

Ja, wir sind auch auf der Terrasse gelandet - die sah aus der Ferne auch wirklich schnucklig aus... manchmal sollte man sich halt aber doch die Mühe machen und versuchen, die von den Einheimischen empfohlene Lokalität aufzusuchen... na ja, ein Loch haben die Käsespätzle auch gestopft...


----------



## Deleted 174584 (13. Juli 2010)

In 11 Tagen haben wir den gemacht - mit Marschgepäck (ca. 25kg im Rucksack). Joa die ersten 2 Tage sind die Hölle - wenn dann aber mal alles wundgerieben war was ging dann merkst nix mehr


----------



## Rigge (13. Juli 2010)

D.h. im Schnitt 25 km am Tag - da sag ich nur: Respekt! 

A propos wundgerieben: Abends Bepanthen, morgens Hirschtalg - was besseres gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht für längere MTB-Touren mit Rucksack!


----------



## SicH (26. Juli 2010)

Danke für die tollen Berichte hier!
Plant jmd zufällig nächste Woche den Trip....
bin gerade schwer am überlegen ob ichs alleine wagen soll.....


----------



## murdock1108 (26. Juli 2010)

5 Bekannte von mir starten am Montag (02.08) in Neuenbürg.
Vielleich kannst du dich da rannhängen.


----------



## SicH (26. Juli 2010)

wär ma ein anfang 
wieviel Etapen haben sie denn eingeplant?


----------



## murdock1108 (26. Juli 2010)

Soweit ich weiß wollen sie am Samstag zurückfahren.
Am Montag wollen sie die ersten drei Wanderetappen fahren.


----------



## Deleted 141839 (26. Juli 2010)

Sind kommendes Wochenende auch zu viert auf dem Westweg unterwegs. Starten allerdings in Horb am Neckar und fahren bis Villingen Schwenningen. Man muss sich die Route also wie ein "C" vorstellen. 160km, 4200hm und das an 2 Tagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (27. Juli 2010)

Hartes Brot.


----------



## beetle (27. Juli 2010)

Kleiner Tip: Das stück Mittelweg von Freudenstadt in den Süden ist recht geil. Da kommt ihr auch auf den Westweg. 10-20km knallharter Trail.


----------



## Deleted 141839 (28. Juli 2010)

beetle schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip: Das stück Mittelweg von Freudenstadt in den Süden ist recht geil. Da kommt ihr auch auf den Westweg. 10-20km knallharter Trail.



Meinst du den Teilabschnitt auf Höhe vom Stausee Kleine Kinzig wo sich knapp 1km westlich vom See entlangschlängelt?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Juli 2010)

alphawolf schrieb:


> Meinst du den Teilabschnitt auf Höhe vom Stausee Kleine Kinzig wo sich knapp 1km westlich vom See entlangschlängelt?



Ich bin das letztes Jahr gefahren. Der Trail beginnt kurz nach Oberer Zwieselsberg und hat eine Länge von ca. 7 Km, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Müsste der sein. Ist wirklich sehr lohnenswert!!!


----------



## Deleted 141839 (31. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank! Wir fahren jetzt los und heute mittag wird am Kinzigstausee entschieden wo es lang geht 

Morgen früh freuen wir uns auf den Anstieg hinter Hausach


----------



## Deleted 174584 (31. Juli 2010)

Na dann wünsch ich Dir mal ein paar schöne Tage


----------



## wookie (31. Juli 2010)

hier mal ein bissl Schwarzwald-Stimmung


----------



## Deleted 174584 (31. Juli 2010)

...du meinst wohl eher die hier:


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2k7SmCnsCo"]YouTube- Schwarzwald Huzzlahzz - Countree Boyz (Bumble Beef VerschÃ¶n)[/nomedia]

das ist Schwarzwald Stimmung


----------



## Deleted 141839 (1. August 2010)

so wir sind heil angekommen =D also laut google maps waren es 120km aufm tacho hatte ich 129km. Zum glück hat es keinen auf die Waffel gelegt und an den Rädern ist auch nichts passiert...nichtmal n Platten  

Ich muss sagen der Farrenkopf hats echt in sich! Da kommt auch der Hardcore Trail vom Stausee Kinzig nach Oberer Zwieselberg nicht rann, welchen ich auch auf garkeinen Fall weiterempfehlen möchte. Lange Etappen Fahrrad tragen war angesagt!

Den Westweg selbst bin ich noch nie gefahren aber ich muss sagen das Stück Farrenkopf - Wilhelmshöhe hat mir sehr gefallen! Auch der Trail bei Brendt war wunderschön! Der Glaswaldsee und die Felsen bei Brendt waren schon beeindruckend =)

Also bald gehts wieder ab in Schwarzwald und hoffentlich mit so gutem Essen wie auf der Wilhelmshöhe =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (22. August 2010)

morgen fährt heute jemand in hornberg


----------



## MaTi (18. September 2010)

Nun ist es wieder soweit! Nachdem wir letztes Jahr den Westweg vom Karlstein nach Basel gefahren sind. Möchten wir nun am kommenden Wochenende von der Hark nach Pforzheim fahren.

Kann jemand Infos geben, wie der Westweg von der Alexanderschanze bis nach Pforzheim zu fahren ist?

Wie kommen wir dann von Pforzheim am besten nach Freudenstadt und wieder Richtung Oberharmersbach?


----------



## Eike. (18. September 2010)

Die Aufstiege hinter Hausach und Forbach umfahrt ihr am besten an sonsten gibt es in dieser Richtung keine langen Anstiege mehr. Vom Mummelsee auf die Hornisgrinde auch die Fahrstraße benutzen sonst müsst ihr etwa die obere Hälfte tragen. Dafür habt ihr das absolute Sahnestück von der Hornisgrinde bis nach Forbach was in dieser Richtung viel Spaß macht. Von Forbach bis zur Prinzenhütte dann wie gesagt über Forststraßen fahren, danach passiert nicht mehr viel.
Wie wollt ihr die Etappen einteilen? Insgesamt sind es etwa 2000hm mit Forbach ziemlich genau in der Mitte. Der erste Tag wäre dann ziemlich der Hammer wärend der zweite eher langweilig ist. Wenn es in erster Linie darum geht eine schöne Tour zu fahren würde ich am zweiten Tag ab dem Langmartskopf vom Westweg runtergehen und als Endziel Karlsruhe ansteuern da lassen sich noch einige interessante Trails einbauen, bei Interesse melde dich einfach bei mir.
Die Rückfahrt geht dann problemlos in rund 2 Stunden entweder über Karlsruhe und dann durchs Murgtal (schöne Strecke) oder direkter über Hochdorf. Sind beides Nahverkehrstrecken also reich ein BaWü-Ticket. Aber wenn ihr nach Oberhamersbach wollt warum dann erst nach Freudenstadt? Wärs da nicht geschickter nach Biberach zu fahren?


Edit: Quatsch an Hausach kommt ihr ja gar nicht mehr vorbei, ich dachte erst die Alexanderschanze wäre südlicher.


----------



## MaTi (18. September 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Wir möchten von Freitag - Sonntag fahren. Das heißt, wenn möglich 
auch wieder mit dem Bike zurück.
Daher eventuell von Freudenstadt über die Kleine Kinzig - Schmalzerhiesli wieder zur Hark.

Von der Hark bis nach Pforzheim dürften es so ca. 110 km sein. Wenn es dann bei den 2000 hm bleibt, wäre es bestimmt möglich, am 1. Tag weiter wie Forbach zu kommen. Jedoch möchten wir uns absolut keinen Streß machen. Wenn wir keine Lust mehr haben, suchen wir uns eine Unterkunft.

Wie lange sind wir von Forbach bis nach Dobel unterwegs?

Die Tagesetappen könnte ich mir wie folgt vorstellen:

1. Tag Hark - Dobel (eventuell auch nur nach Forbach)
2. Tag Dobel - Pforzheim - und wieder in Richtung Freudenstadt
3. Tag Freudenstadt - Kleine Kinzig - Hark 

Wäre dies so machbar? Was schlagt ihr für einen Weg von Pforzheim nach Freudenstadt vor?


----------



## Dan Barry (18. September 2010)

MaTi schrieb:


> Wäre dies so machbar? Was schlagt ihr für einen Weg von Pforzheim nach Freudenstadt vor?



Enz- oder Kleinenztal. Beides schön und schnell zu fahren (Radweg). Dann würd ich aber nicht bis Pforzheim fahren sondern spätestens in Neuenbürg das Enztal wieder hoch in Richtung Calmbach/Bad Wildbad. Dann entweder Kleinenztal (parallel zur B294) oder Enztal über Enzklösterle nach Besenfeld. Von da dann immer oben bleiben bis Freudenstadt.

Alternativ könntet ihr auch schon am Hohloh abzweigen und immer auf der Höhe nach Besenfeld fahren. Das ist sicher das schnellste.


----------



## Eike. (18. September 2010)

Ah ok das hab ich falsch verstanden. Für die Rückfahrt kann ich euch keine Tipps geben, da kenne ich mich nicht aus.
Von Forbach bis zum Dobel dürfte so anderthalb bis zwei Stunden sein mit rund 600hm. Von da aus ist es nach Pforzheim nicht mehr weit und überwiegend bergab. Wenn ihr in Hark startet und nicht direkt an der Alexanderschanze kommt da ja auch noch was dazu und dann wirds am ersten Tag bis Dobel vermutlich heftig werden.
Auf der Karte seh ich grad vielleicht doch noch einen Vorschlag für die Rückfahrt. Von Pforzheim aus könnt ihr das Nagoldtal mal mindestens bis nach Nagold hochfahren da habt ihr einen Großteil der Strecke bis Freudenstadt schon geschafft ohne euch bergauf und -ab quer durch den Schwarzwald zu schlagen. Die Strecke bin ich schonmal teilweise gefahren und wenn man kein Problem damit hat ständig leicht bergauf zu fahren ist es ganz nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaTi (18. September 2010)

Dan Barry schrieb:


> Enz- oder Kleinenztal. Beides schön und schnell zu fahren (Radweg). Dann würd ich aber nicht bis Pforzheim fahren sondern spätestens in Neuenbürg das Enztal wieder hoch in Richtung Calmbach/Bad Wildbad. Dann entweder Kleinenztal (parallel zur B294) oder Enztal über Enzklösterle nach Besenfeld. Von da dann immer oben bleiben bis Freudenstadt.
> 
> Alternativ könntet ihr auch schon am Hohloh abzweigen und immer auf der Höhe nach Besenfeld fahren. Das ist sicher das schnellste.



Priorität hat auf jedenfall der Westweg. Den wollen wir auch bis nach Pforzheim fahren!


----------



## Dan Barry (18. September 2010)

MaTi schrieb:


> Priorität hat auf jedenfall der Westweg. Den wollen wir auch bis nach Pforzheim fahren!



Na, dann müsst ihr eben von Porzheim bis Neuenbürg wieder zurück fahren. Geht auch durchs Enztal und sind auch nur ca. 10 km.
Oder wie Eike vorgeschlagen durchs Nagoldtal.
Man kann auch auf dem Höhenzug zwischen Enz- und Nagoldtal fahren. Über Schömberg, Oberreichenbach, Simmersfeld nach Besenfeld. Geht auch mit recht wenig Höhenmetern, aber nicht so einfach zu navigieren wie in den Tälern.


----------



## MaTi (18. September 2010)

Danke für Euere Tipps!


----------



## Beorn (18. September 2010)

Auf dem Höhenzug läuft der Mittelweg, selber Startpunkt wie der Westweg, Bhf Pforzheim. Ebenso gut ausgeschildert und von den Steigungen her gehts, wenn man mal oben ist. Bin den mal um Fasching gelaufen.


----------



## Mausoline (19. September 2010)

Hallo,
Enztal-Radweg Pforzheim Enzklösterle sind ca. 40-45 km bis Ende Radweg. Ab Poppeltal kein Radweg mehr, dann Straße (auch Bundesstraße) bis Besenfeld, danach Mittelweg bis Freudenstadt.
Kleinenztal-Radweg bis Simmersfelder Kreuzung. Danach kein Weg direkt (kreuz und quer, viel Umweg, da ehemaliges Munitionsdepot)) bis Besenfeld, oder nur Bundesstraße . Vorschlag ab Simmersf.Kreuzung blaue Raute bis Gompelscheuer, dann über Kaltenbachsee auf Mittelweg von Kaltenbronn nach Besenfeld und weiter nach FDS.
Gruß Mausoline


----------



## Deleted 133833 (24. September 2010)

beetle schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip: Das stück Mittelweg von Freudenstadt in den Süden ist recht geil. Da kommt ihr auch auf den Westweg. 10-20km knallharter Trail.




hallo kann man den weg auch als rundweg fahren

gruß kai


----------



## Beorn (24. September 2010)

West- und Mittelweg treffen sich an verschiedenen Stellen. Außerdem gibt es Verbindungswege. Rundtouren sind also möglich, nur evtl. nicht als Tagestouren.


----------



## Mausoline (25. September 2010)

Mittelweg Freudenstadt - Schiltach


----------



## bully98 (28. September 2010)

Hallo mausoline,
das Bild sieht interessant aus. Ist der Weg gut zu fahren?
Wo startet man am besten in FDS? und wie lange ist der Weg bis Schiltach?

Grüße


----------



## Beorn (28. September 2010)

Laut Wanderweginternetseite sind es 25km von Freudenstadt nach Schiltach. Der Mittelweg geht am Bhf von Freudenstadt vorbei und verlässt die Stadt in südwestlicher Richtung. "Wander"parkplatz am Stadtrand findet man schnell auf ner passenden Karte von Landesvermessungsamt, da ist auch der Wegverlauf eingezeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (28. September 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> West- und Mittelweg treffen sich an verschiedenen Stellen. Außerdem gibt es Verbindungswege. Rundtouren sind also möglich, nur evtl. nicht als Tagestouren.




hallo

noch eine frage wo sind die interessantesten trails 

wohne im kreiß freudenstadt und rottweil also nähe schwarzwald

würde aber auch den weg von fds fahren wenn er trails hat gute


gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (28. September 2010)

hallo gibts da noch mehr so abschnitte










Mausoline schrieb:


> Mittelweg Freudenstadt - Schiltach


----------



## Hoschy (28. September 2010)

Je nach Jahr und Jahreszeit soll dieser Trail wohl mehr oder weniger zugewachen sein, es gibt hierzu die unterschiedlichsten Erfahrungen.

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2010)

Der Trail geht viele, viele km und ist ganz schön anstrengend.
Ich würd mir mal ne Karte zulegen und einfach mal ausprobieren. 

@catwiesel39
die besten Trails sind in der Pfalz und da darfst du auch fast alles fahren

Viel Spaß 
Mausoline


----------



## Deleted 133833 (2. Oktober 2010)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Der Trail geht viele, viele km und ist ganz schön anstrengend.
> Ich würd mir mal ne Karte zulegen und einfach mal ausprobieren.
> 
> @catwiesel39
> ...




in der pfalz das höe ich auch zum ersten mal

wo wie 

gruß


----------



## Eike. (2. Oktober 2010)

Das gehört nun wirklich nicht mehr in diesen Thread, da gibt es reichlich passendere für. Das hier sollte eine Anlaufstelle für Infos zum Westweg bleiben.


----------



## johans (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde morgen von Forbach aus den Westweg bis Brend fahren und dann nach Freiburg abfahren. Die Umfahrung zur Badener Höhe hoch kenne ich, zur Hornisgrinde hoch hab ich mir ne Alternative rausgesucht die die unfahrbaren Stücke hoffentlich umschifft. 

Nur der Anstieg von Hausach auf den Farrenkopf stellt mich noch vor ein Problem. Wenns nicht sein muss will ich das Schiebestück eigentlich lieber umfahren, nur wo fahr ich da am besten lang? Hat da jemand nen guten Tipp?
Eher östlich ins Gutachtal rein und dann irgendwie hoch? Oder lieber von Westen kommend, etwa das Hauserbachtal hoch? 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Hoschy (7. Oktober 2010)

Betreffend Umgehung Farrenkopf würde ich es so angehen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7174726&postcount=90

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## Tristero (15. Oktober 2010)

Mit ein bisschen Abstand (habens im Juni gemacht) muss ich sagen: der ganze Weg lohnt eigentlich nicht - es denn, um ihn gemacht zu haben. Sollte es ein nächstes Mal geben, würde ich zwischen Badenweiler und Blauen der blauen Raute folgen, d.i. ein super trail, der in beide Richtungen fahrbar ist. Die Abfahrt vom Blauen ist halt nur im allerobersten Bereich Trail (200-300hm - rauf ist da wohl mit Fahren wenig) und dann ziemlich öde. Auch die ganzen Hubbels danach haben mich ziemlich genervt.
Von Norden wurde es auch erst ab Dobel gut. Auch das würde ich anders gestaltenund sehen, ob es nicht möglich ist, sinnvoll auf die Rheintalschiene zu kommen, was auch den Transfer erheblich verkürzen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (15. Oktober 2010)

Um im Norden abzukürzen kann man zum Beispiel in Rastatt oder Baden-Baden starten und direkt zum Hohlohturm bzw. Badener Höhe fahren.


----------



## Tristero (16. Oktober 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Um im Norden abzukürzen kann man zum Beispiel in Rastatt oder Baden-Baden starten und direkt zum Hohlohturm bzw. Badener Höhe fahren.



Interessant. Kannst Du mir da einen (evtl. auch aufwärts) fahrbaren Trail nennen? Bin an beiden Varianten (also Hohloh und Badener Höhe) interessiert.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Sache via Badener Höhe direkt gut in zwei Tagen zu machen ist.

Wir sind im Juni übrigens vier Tage unterwegs gewesen und ich war überrascht, wie anstrengend das war. Gut, wir kannten große Teile der Strecke im Norden nicht und haben da also alles mitgenommen, auch die Passagen, die mit dem Rad nicht so sinnvoll sind: die Treppen Ausgang Pforzheim, etc.


----------



## johans (16. Oktober 2010)

Also ab Forbach in zwei Tagen bis Basel halte ich schon für sehr abwegig, das geht nur im Hochsommer wenn man frühmorgens losfährt und bis zum Sonnenuntergang durchfährt. Vielleicht hab ich das ja auch falsch verstanden ;-)

Von Forbach aus kommt man sehr bequem über Forstwege zur Badener Höhe, den Wstweg-Trail würde ich mir bergauf nicht antun.


----------



## Eike. (16. Oktober 2010)

Tristero schrieb:


> Interessant. Kannst Du mir da einen (evtl. auch aufwärts) fahrbaren Trail nennen? Bin an beiden Varianten (also Hohloh und Badener Höhe) interessiert.



Mit Trails ist da eher wenig zu erwarten, dafür muss man in den Pfälzer Wald rüber 
Bei der Rastatt Variante spart man allerdings doch kaum was nachdem ich es mir auf der Karte angeschaut hab. 

Von Rastatt nach Gernsbach über den Murgtalradweg
Über Loffenau und Risswasen zur Teufelsmühle (auf der Asphaltstraße, Trail ist nicht fahrbar)
blaue Raute zum Langmartskopf und ab da weiter auf Westweg

Die Variante über Baden-Baden spart da schon um einiges mehr ein weil man das Murgtal auslässt.

Vom Bahnhof durch die Stadt (überwiegend auf Fußwegen am Fluss und gesperrten Allen) bis Lichtental
blaue Raute über Scherrhof zum Badener Sattel
rechts zum Herrenwieser Sattel und entweder weiter auf dem Westweg oder noch den Abstecher zur Badener Höhe hoch.

Richtig Zeit und Strecke spart man bei einem Start in Bühl oder Achern

erst nach Lauf und dann auf Trail am Laufbach entlang bis zum Gasthaus unterhalb der Glashütte
Entweder auf Trail (gelbe Raute) oder Forstweg nach Hohritt
blaue Raute über Breitenbrunnen zur Schwarzwaldhochstraße
Forststraße zum Hornisgrindegipfel (Trail blaue Raute nicht fahrbar)


Alle Varianten haben gemeinsam, dass man eigentlich nichts verpasst weil außer dem Stück vom Hohlohturm nach Forbach in Nord-Süd Richtung die Trails ja sowieso nicht fahrbar sind.
Ab der Hornisgrinde sind es übrigens noch ca 215km/5200hm, für zwei Tage eher sehr heftig und auf die Hornisgrinde hoch hat man ja auch noch 1000hm.


----------



## Tristero (19. Oktober 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Mit Trails ist da eher wenig zu erwarten, dafür muss man in den Pfälzer Wald rüber
> Bei der Rastatt Variante spart man allerdings doch kaum was nachdem ich es mir auf der Karte angeschaut hab.
> 
> Von Rastatt nach Gernsbach über den Murgtalradweg
> ...



Danke für die Infos! Habe gerade die Karten nicht am Mann und konnte das daher nur anhand der OSM nachvollziehen - also ohne Markierungen. Werde das aber nachholen.

Die Baden-Baden-Variante könnte mich schon sehr reizen. Würde die in Süd-Nord-Richtung machen wollen, da dann fast alles fahrbar ist. Wenn man die Strecke kennt, also nicht suchen muss und an einigen Stellen, die nicht fahrbar sind, Alternativen kennt, sollte das in zwei Tagen machbar sein -zumindest wenn man fit ist und die Tage lang. Wie gesagt, ich würde nicht wieder in Basel beginnen. Die ganze Strecke zwischen Basel und Kandern hat mich einigermaßen angenervt - vor allem diese Zeckenschlucht. Stattdessen würde ich von Müllheim (Bhf) auf Straße nach Badenweiler und von dort via Trail auf den Blauen fahren. Das spart einiges an km wie auch an hm.

Am Feldi haben wir heuer die schönere Variante über Hinterzarten gewählt. Deutlich schneller dürfte es über den Zweiseenblick gehen. Am ersten Tag müsste man so etwa bis zum Brend kommen. Den Hochkopf (zw. Sand und Unterstmatt) würde ich nicht wieder besuchen. Wenn man am zweiten Tag schon recht früh merkt, dass man zeitlich oder kräftemäßig in die Bredouille gerät, kann man es sich ab Hausach erheblich leichter machen und den Spitzfelsen auslassend via Vordertal aufsteigen, um über den Wanderparkplatz Osterbach den Kontakt zum Westweg wieder herzustellen. Alternativ kann man das Vordertal auch durchfahren und spart dadurch deutlich mehr, verpasst aber auch einige schöne Streckenabschnitte.


----------



## Hai Leute (9. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich will für Freunde und mich auch eine Befahrung des Westweges für 2011 planen. Nun sind die meisten in der Gruppe aber ehr Genussbiker, d. h. mehr als 1000 - 1100 Hm sind wohl nicht drin. Kann ich das gleich vergessen oder kennt da jemand eine Variante die man fahren kann und hat vielleicht auch noch irgendwelche Unterlagen parat?
Besten Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. November 2010)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich will für Freunde und mich auch eine Befahrung des Westweges für 2011 planen. Nun sind die meisten in der Gruppe aber ehr Genussbiker, d. h. mehr als 1000 - 1100 Hm sind wohl nicht drin. Kann ich das gleich vergessen oder kennt da jemand eine Variante die man fahren kann und hat vielleicht auch noch irgendwelche Unterlagen parat?
> Besten Dank.



Naja, wenn Du den Weg in 7 anstatt in 4 Tagen fähst, dann hast Du viele kleine Genußetappen!! Unterlagen und Info's gibts hier im Forum in Hülle und Fülle, auch hier noch ein paar Tipps. Sonst kommst Du an den Karten vom Schwarzwaldverein nicht drum herum!!


----------



## parisienne (10. November 2010)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich will für Freunde und mich auch eine Befahrung des Westweges für 2011 planen. Nun sind die meisten in der Gruppe aber ehr Genussbiker, d. h. mehr als 1000 - 1100 Hm sind wohl nicht drin. Kann ich das gleich vergessen oder kennt da jemand eine Variante die man fahren kann und hat vielleicht auch noch irgendwelche Unterlagen parat?
> Besten Dank.



Eine recht gute Streckenaufteilung in 6 Tagen für Deine Zwecke findest Du in meinen Beiträgen 41-43 in diesem Thread. Es handelt sich um einen Ausschnitt der Strecke (vorne und hinten fehlen jeweils ca. 20 Km, die aber eh nicht so spannend sind).

Um die Strecke noch mehr zu "entschärfen" und die täglichen HM zusätzlich zu begrenzen könnt Ihr zusätzlich folgendes tun:
- 1. Etappe: in Forbach anfangen, dann ist der erste Tag relativ easy (über geteerte Straße hoch zur Talsperre) und Ihr habt massig Zeit zur Anreise, die bequem mit direkter Bahn-Anbindung aus Karlsruhe erfolgen kann. Sollten dann noch max. 800-900 HM sein, die Hälfte davon auf geteerter Straße
- 4. Etappe: Farrenkopf hinter Hausach umfahren, da ist nur schieben angesagt! Nach dem Farrenkopf verläuft die Westweg-Strecke relativ parallel zu einem breiten Fahrweg (Wege kreuzen sich immer mal wieder), auf dem es viel weniger Auf & Ab gibt und nicht jeder kleine Gipfel mitgenommen wird. Wenn einige unter Euch es ruhiger angehen möchten, kann ein Teil der Gruppe für das Teilstück den breiten Weg nehmen und Ihr trefft Euch am Gasthof "Schöne Aussicht" wieder (soweit ich mich erinnern kann treffen sich beide Wege dort zum letzten Mal, aber schau mal auf die Karte, der Fahrweg ist sogar als Bikeweg auf unserer Karte ausgewiesen gewesen)
- 5. Etappe: hier gibt es nicht soviel Möglichkeit, HM zu sparen. Allerdings sind die HM wirklich gut zu bewältigen, da viel Strecke auf Teer bzw. breiten Forstwegen erfolgt. Eine Möglichkeit ist, sich den Feldberggipfel zu sparen (schätze das macht 150-200 HM aus). Dazu folgt man den Wegweisern der Fahrradstrecke (an einer Stelle geht es eben leicht links weiter, statt rechts weiter hoch zum Turm & Gipfel).

Unsere Truppe war bei der Tour nur mäßig fit und auch wir 2 Mädels haben es super gepackt. Also aus meiner Sicht definitiv auch als "Genusstour" machbar, sehr abwechslungsreich und landschaftlich top!


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

wer von euch ausm Freiburger Raum hat mal Lust den Westweg zu machen. Ich suche noch nach ein paar Mitfahrern und die auch das erlebnis machen möchten. 

Bei Interesse meldet euch einfach mal, würde mich freuen auf ein paar Antworten. 

Manuel


----------



## Deleted 133833 (2. Januar 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip: Das stück Mittelweg von Freudenstadt in den Süden ist recht geil. Da kommt ihr auch auf den Westweg. 10-20km knallharter Trail.



hallo
ich wohne bei freudenstadt und würde den trail gerne mal fahren 
wie ist deine erfahrung

da ich hier lese das der westweg nicht überall gut ist....
wo sind die sahne stücke 
eventuell auch kombienierbar mit dem mittelweg oder ostweg im schwarzwald
könnte mir auch eine 3 bis 4 tages tour vorstellen



gruß kai


----------



## beetle (17. Februar 2011)

Wenn du das Stück Mittelweg meinst, dass ich gefahren bin, ist das hartes Brot. Ich bin halt nur den Mittelweg von Freudenstadt bis nach Neustadt gefahren. Fahrbar ist halt was anderes. Wenn du aber spaß an Verblockte Wege mit Riesenwurzeln hast, dann bist du da richtig. Nach Schiltach wird es dagegen recht langweilig. 

Aber am besten Furtwangen großräumig umfahren, da schneit es oder regnet es bestimmt wieder.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (19. Februar 2011)

hallo

das heist viele wurzel und man spührt das kreuz nicht mehr

der weg wird hier aber gelobt


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. Februar 2011)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> das heist viele wurzel und man spührt das kreuz nicht mehr
> 
> der weg wird hier aber gelobt



Der Weg ist wirklich sehr schön!!!! .Bin ich auf meiner Drei-SchilderTour gefahren und mit Fully kein Problem, ging auch gut mit schwerem Tourenrucksack!


----------



## beetle (21. Februar 2011)

Das geht auch mit einem Hardtail. Ich hatte sogar ne leichte Packtasche dabei. Würde ich aber das nächste mal nichtmehr machen. Trotzdem ne praktische Sache nix auf dem Rücken zu haben. 

Hm... könnte den Weg eigentlich nochmal fahren. Lustiges gehopse das.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. April 2011)

Westwegbefahrung am 09./10.04.2011 von Pforzheim bis Hausach. Hier mein Bericht.

Zuerst möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen, dass ich im Moment nur die erste Hälfte des Westwegs anbieten kann. Aufgrund meiner und der Urlaubssituation meines Mitfahrers haben wir keinen zusammenhängenden Zeitraum gefunden, um den Westweg am Stück fahren zu können. Da wir jedoch unbedingt 2011 den Westweg angehen wollten, haben wir uns entschieden, die Strecke in zwei Teile zu splitten. Den ersten Teil wollten wir im April fahren, den zweiten Teil im September.

Am 9.04. haben Sascha (mein Mitfahrer) und ich uns in KA am Hauptbahnhof getroffen, um mit dem IC um 9:06 nach Pforzheim zu fahren. Der freundliche Schaffner hat uns darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass wir lieber den Regionalzug hätten nehmen sollen, da wir dann mit dem BaWü-Ticket hätten fahren können und keinen IC-Zuschlag hätten zahlen müssen. Nach dieser Erklärung hat er dann vergessen, uns die Fahrräder abzuziehen - Danke. 

Um 9:25 sind wir dann in Pforzheim am Bahnhof losgefahren - voller Optimismus, gegen ca. 18 Uhr am Ochsenstall zu sein.





An der Enz entlang sind wir dann bis Neuenbürg gefahren. Dort haben wir dann das erste mal die Beschilderung verloren. Die für Wanderer aufgehängten Schilder sind für Biker die ein höheres Tempo an den Tag legen oft schwer zu sehen - so zumindest mein Empfinden an manchen Stellen.

Weiter gings dann nach Dobel, zum Weithausplatz, wo wir gegen 13 Uhr unsere erste längere Pause eingelegt haben. 





Spätestens da war und klar, dass wir mit unserer Planung, um 18 Uhr am Ochsenstall sein zu wollen, etwas optimistisch waren, wenn man bedenkt, dann wird über Hohenloh, Latschigkiefer, Forbach, Badner Höhe, Meliskopf, und was da noch alles kommen sollte, auf die Hornisgrinde noch wollten. Zwischen Neuenbürg und Dobel sowie nach der Langmartskopfhütte wurden wir zweimal von einem Biker mit nem grünen Froggy überholt, der sich einmal verfahren hatte und zur Grünhütte wollte, um Pfannenkuchen zu essen - was habe ich ihn beneidet. An dieser Stelle in Gruß.

Auf dem Hohenloh haben wir dann obligatorisch den Turm bestiegen. Leider waren wir dort dann erst gegen 15 Uhr. Wo sollte das noch hinführen ...





An dieser Stelle will ich vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass wir nicht wegen meinem Mitfahrer so lange für die bisherige Strecke benötigt haben, sondern dieser Umstand viel mehr der Tatsache geschuldet war, dass ich dieses Jahr bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt (wie jedes Jahr) notorisch meiner gewünschten Form hinterherhinke, da ich maximal 500 km und keine 10.000 hm gefahren bin - bisher. Aber da sollte an dem WE ja zum Glück noch was dazu kommen.

Weiter gings dann über Latschigkieferfelsen runter nach Forbach. An der Tanke nach der Autobrücke haben wir dann kurz Getränke gekauft und was gegessen um dann weiter Richtung Ziel zu fahren. Da wir in Forbach erst gegen 16.30 Uhr losgekommen sind, war klar, dass wir nicht um 18 Uhr am Ochsenstall sein werden. Aufgrund der schon beschriebenen Trainingsdefizite meinerseites haben wir zusätzlich beschlossen erste den Westweg zu verlassen um die etwas längere Strecke mit moderaterer Steigung hoch zum Schwarzenbachsee zu nehmen und oben haben wir dann aufgrund der Tatsache dass es schon nach 18 Uhr war als wir am Wasser standen dann auch noch die Badener Höhe ausgelassen und sind gleich weiter Richtung Sand gefahren, wo wir wieder auf den Westweg sind.





Von Sand aus sind wir ann weiter nach Unterstmatt der roten Raute gefolgt. Das man von Unterstmatt auf den letzten 1,5 km nochmal fast 200 hm machen muss, ist für einen Tagesabschluss ganz schön hart. Um 20:24 sind wir dann in den Ochsenstall eingetreten. Seit letztem Winter neu bewirtschaftet, abends auch länger wie 18 Uhr offen inkl. komplettem Speisekartenangebot. Da wir vorab schon Halbpension und Doppelstockbettzimmer reserviert hatten, hat schon eine leckeres Abendessen mit Salatteller, Schweinegeschnetzeltem und Spätzlen auf uns gewartet. Es hat echt lecker geschmeckt, wobei ich vermutlich auch in der Microwelle warmgemachten Hundhaufen gegessen hätte, so wie ich mich gefühlt habe. Nach dem Essen gabs noch eine heiße Dusche und dann eine erholsame Nacht im Doppelstockbett.





Am nächsten Morgen nach reichhaltigem Frühstück sind wir um 9:45 wieder aufgebrochen um die zweite Tagesetappe in Angriff zu nehmen. Die Nacht hat mir wirklich gut getan und mit neuen Kräften radelt es sich wieder richtig entspannt. Zuerst mußten wir auf die Hornisgrinde hoch. Aufgrund des passenden Wetters war der Ausblick auf der Hornisgrinde und auf dem kompletten Weg entlang des Schwarzwaldrands gigantisch in Richtung Rheinebene.





Vorbei an Seibelseck, Seekopf, Ruhestein, Schliffkopf weiter - unterbrochen von einer kurzen Rast am Lotharpfad - zur Alexanderschanke zum Mittagessen. 





Die Uhrzeit hätte gepasst, da es bei der Ankunft 14 Uhr war. Leider hat das Hotel erst ab dem 11.04. wieder geöffnet und heute war der 10.04.  Hilft ja nix, zu jammern - also sind wir weitergefahren. Nach einem kurzen Abstieg zum Glaswaldsee, der uns aufgrund einer Wegsperrung dazu gezwungen hat 200 hm auf 1,2 km die Räder hochzutragen sind wir dann zum Harkhof gerollt um dort Mittag zu essen. Leider erst nach 17 Uhr. Plötzlich war der Zeitdruck wieder da.





Der allerspäteste Zug, den wir ab Hausach nehmen wollte, war der 19:39 und es waren noch 14 bzw. 18 km als wir um 17:45 beim Harkhof aufbrachen. Den Brandenkopf haben wir deshalb auslassen müssen um noch rechtzeitig nach Hausach zu kommen. Zwischen Hausach und Wolfach sind wir dann - weils so schön ist  - zweimal über den Spitzfelsen gefahren. Die finale Abfahrt nach Hausach hat uns dann zumindest noch einen versöhnlichen Abschluss gebracht.





Um 19:28 sind wir im Bahnhof eingerollt und haben unseren Zug pünktlich bestiegen. 

Westweg - to be continued ...


----------



## accutrax (17. April 2011)

sehr gut !!!

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. April 2011)

Sehr schöner Bericht!!

Der Westweg hats wirklich in sich!!! Der zweite Teil wird aber viel heftiger, also lieber in 3 Etappen fahren!! Bin damals von Hausach (denkt an den Farrenkopf  ) bis zur Fürsatzhöhe (Titisee) und dann nach Basel über Feldberg Belchen, Blauen mit richtige vielen Höhenmetern. 
Also früh losfahren und nicht bummel!!! 

Bin mal sehr gespannt, was Ihr dann vom 2. Teil berichtet!! 

Ach, ich würd ja auch nochmal gerne...... *träum*


----------



## Triple F (17. April 2011)

Interessante Lösung, den WW in zwei Teile zu kappen. Bei mir wird es urlaubstechnisch auch knapp, daher würde ich wohl auch die Frühjahr / Herbst-Variante wählen.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (17. April 2011)

und dann mit guter kondition ! Sonst machts keinen spaß sich da überall hochzuquälen !


----------



## Pedal41 (18. April 2011)

@ Dirk Says

Westweg Tour bin ich noch gar nicht drauf gekommen,dabei geht er hier in der Nähe vorbei.....
schöne Storie......

Grüsse,


----------



## Deleted 133833 (19. April 2011)

hallo

würdest du den weg nochmal so fahren oder hättest du was zu verbessern

in sachen weniger schieben und mehr trails

gruß kai





infectious schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben den Westweg von Donnerstag bis Samstag naja, befahren.
> Allerdings haben wir am Anfang und am Schluß abgekürzt, so ging die Tour von Forbach bis nach Freiburg.
> ...


----------



## Tristero (2. Mai 2011)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> würdest du den weg nochmal so fahren oder hättest du was zu verbessern
> 
> ...



Bin's mit nem Freund letztes Jahr komplett in 4 Etappen von Nord nach Süd gefahren. ÜN in: 1. Unterstmatt, 2. Wilhelmshöhe 3. Muggenbrunn.

Wenn Du am Ende das Gefühl haben willst, den Westweg komplett gemacht zu haben, musste ihn halt komplett machen. Daher nur eine Liste der fraglichen Passagen:

- Direkt von Pforzheim weg geht's teils steil auf und ab mit Treppen drin. Betrifft das Stück östlich der B294. Besser kurz im Tal bis Birkenfeld vorrollen. Da spart man viel Zeit und das bringt's echt nicht.

- Aufstieg bis Dobel ist dann ok, aber Forstweg. Desgleichen die weitere Passage am Kamm bis zum Hohlohturm. Ist aber oben trotzdem sehr nett. Turmbesteigung ist Pflicht. Lohnt in jedem Fall. Die Abfahrt nach Forbach ist zudem premium.
Nur würde ich, der ich ja da nun schon gewesen bin, nächstes Mal in Baden-Baden starten und via Eierkuchenberg die Badener Höhe ansteuern. Dann wird auch die Zugfahrt am Schluss nicht so elendiglich lang.

- der Westweg zur Badener Höhe ist im Anstieg nicht fahrbar. Umfahrung ist hier weiter oben beschrieben. Man kommt dann von Norden in den Sattel zwischen den beiden Bergen. Ist sehr gut zu machen. Das sollte man unbedingt machen, denn erstens ist der Berg wunderbar und zweitens ist die Abfahrt nach Sand runter super. Stichwort: Trailflow.

- von Sand bis Unterstmatt gibt's drei Alternativen: 1. Straße, 2. Forstweg parallel zur Straße, 3. Westweg (teils mit 2. identisch, geht aber dann über den Hochkopf).
Ich hab 3. gemacht und ob das lohnt ist fraglich. Zu Fuß schön, muss man das Bike hoch schieben und oben ist der Weg wegen des Moors mit großen kaum behauenen Steinplatten versehen. Mit meinem Hardtail hat das wenig Laune gemacht. Würde rückblickend 2. empfehlen, es sei denn man ist noch unausgelastet.

- Abfahrt von der Hornisgrinde zum Mummelsee ist überwiegend nicht fahrbar. Da besser Straße oder Forstweg.

- Oberhalb Hausach kann man gewaltig Zeit sparen, wenn man frühzeitig nach Südosten in das dort gelegene Seitental abfährt. Man spart so einige steile Gegenanstiege. Empfehle dies aber ausdrücklich nur, wenn Zeit oder Kondi knapp sind, da man dadurch schöne Trails und Aussichten verpasst. 

- Anstieg zum Farrenkopf ist bakanntermaßen nicht fahrbar. Null. Östlich vom Farrenkopf gibt's ein Seitental, dass man wohl hochfahren kann. Haben wir nicht gemacht. Ich glaube, man kommt dann südlich vom Farrenkopf wieder an den Westweg, also zwischen Farrenkopf und Büchereck. Man verpasst dann die spaßige Abfahrt zum Büchereck, spart allerdings auch ein paar Höhenmeter.

- ab Titisee haben wir die neue Variante via Hinterzarten gewählt (also nicht über Zweiseenblick). Die ist etwas anspruchsvoller, was die Hm angeht. Der Hügel zwischen Titisee und Hinterzarten (immerhin 1050m) ist nett zu fahren, dafür muss man unterhalb des Feldbergsattels schieben. Beide Varianten sind ok.

- im Anstieg zum Belchen wird der Westweg ab Punkt 1205m unfahrbar, da geht man sinnigerweise auf die Straße.

- die Passage über die Hohe Kelch ist unfahrbar (Seilversicherungen). Im Sattel davor kann man über einen Karrenweg nach Süden ausweichen. Am Kamm kommt man dann automatisch auf den Westweg zurück.

- die Abfahrt vom Blauen ist bis zum Hexenplatz P.843m große Klasse, geht dort aber in Forstweg über. Ab Kandern geht's dann zuerst durch eine eklige Zeckenschlucht und anschließend wird bis Basel im Zickzack jede da unten rumstehende Erhebung attackiert. Mein Kumpel hat irgendwann entnervt die Straße genommen. Ich hab's durchgezogen, würd's aber auch wegen der Schlucht keinesfalls noch mal machen wollen. Mein Tipp daher: wenn's vor allem ums MTBiken geht (und nicht darum, unbedingt in Basel anzukommen), dann vom Blauen mit Blaue Raute nach Badenweiler runter und Ende. Ist ein sehr feiner Trail. Am Bhf in Müllheim ist man über die Straße im Handumdrehen.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (2. Mai 2011)

belchen über hohen kelch mit etwas fahrtechnick durchaus fahrbar , allerdings nicht erlaubt ! Sonst kommts so ungefähr hin ! Wer vom büchereck hoch zu den prechtaler schanzen nicht schieben will , kann vom bücherwck zum landwassereck und dann auf den huberweg am berg entlang fahrn . Man trifft automatisch wieder auf den westweg ! Kann dann nochmal weiter auf dem weg um den schiebeteil zur rehalde ebenfalls zu umgehen !


----------



## amerryl (2. Mai 2011)

@Tristero

bisschen pauschal deine Aussagen, finde ich.
Fahrbar oder unfahrbar hängt schließlich stark von der eigenen 
Sichtweise/ Technik und Fitness ab.

Für nicht wenige ist die Abfahrt von der Hornisgrinde zum Mummelsee
ein Genuss. Besser wäre evtl. die Singletrailskala zur Hand zu nehmen.
In diesem Fall würde ich sagen S2 mit ein paar Stellen S3.

Von der Badener Höhe zum Sand Verläuft der Westweg auf einem Trail?????
Hast du GPS Daten, das würde mich brennend interessieren.
Es gab vorübergehend ein kurzes Stück unterhalb des Naturfreundehauses, 
das wars dann aber auch.

Hochkopf auf jeden Fall nehmen, ist ein wunderschönes Plätzchen.
Schiebestück, dass man auch fahren kann , gibt es nur ein kurzes von
ca. 50m.

Die Trails Richtung Hausach aus zu lassen ist fast schon ein Verbrechen.

Der Farrenkopf ist ebenfalls groß teils nicht unfahrbar.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (2. Mai 2011)

hohe kelch iss s2 . Evtl s2+ . Wie gesagt mit etwas bikebeherschung und etwas mut , ganz gut machbar ! Klar mit nem tourenhardtail umd 10 kg gewicht auf dem rücken und etwas konditionell angrkrazt ,auch nicht einfach . Denn die drahtseile geben nicht viel spielraum . Binns vor zwei jahren bei strömenden regen mit einem endurohardtail gefahrn . Und wenn , sind nur etwa 20 m wo man auch ganz einfach schieben kann , wenn man sich nicht traut . Denn der wurzelperser vor dem kelch sollte man nicht verpassen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (2. Mai 2011)

> hohe kelch iss s2


----------



## Tristero (3. Mai 2011)

@Mr.Beasto: Danke für die gute Ergänzung.

@amerryl: "Pauschal" stimmt schon. Wollte halt klare Aussagen treffen für diejenigen, die hier mal so reinlesen. Also den durchschnittlichen Tourenfahrer sozusagen. Leute die S2-S3 sicher beherrschen wissen ohnehin selbst, dass sie im Schwarzwald alles runter fahren können. An der Hohen Kelch kommt dann noch die Wandererproblematik hinzu. Muss jeder selbst wissen.

GPS-Daten habe ich keine. In meiner Erinnerung sehe ich da erst einen Zickzack-Trail Richtung Norden vor mir, der dann in einen schnellen Forstweg übergeht, der sich dann auf Sand zu wieder verengt. Vielleicht war letzteres Stück auch nur sehr zugewachsen. Sehr nett das alles jedenfalls.

Farrenkopf hat zwar immer wieder kürzere Stücke, die man fahren kann. Für die allermeisten Westwegaspiranten sind die aber so kurz, dass es sich meist nicht lohnt überhaupt auf's Rad zu steigen. Muss man auch im Gesamtkontext der Tour sehen.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (4. Mai 2011)

glaub man sollte mal die ganze trailabschnitte von nord nach süd mal skalieren ! Dann können forstautobahnziegen das umfahrn was ihnen zu schwer ist und trailfahrer sich drauf einstellen endlich spaß zu haben !


----------



## Eike. (4. Mai 2011)

Wenn alles bis zum letzten km durchgeplant ist wirds doch langweilig. Ein bischen unvorhersehbares (das nannte man früher abenteuer ) muss bei so einer tour doch dabei sein.


----------



## Tristero (4. Mai 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> glaub man sollte mal die ganze trailabschnitte von nord nach süd mal skalieren ! Dann können forstautobahnziegen das umfahrn was ihnen zu schwer ist und trailfahrer sich drauf einstellen endlich spaß zu haben !



Im Prinzip geht es m.E. nur um die bereits genannten Abschnitte. Mein Vorschlag wäre jedenfalls dieser:

Die Grundschwierigkeit ist schwarzwaldtypisch überall S0. Mit folgenden Ausnahmen:

Die Abfahrt vom Hohloh runter nach Vorbach S1.

Aufstieg Richtung Badener Höhe im unteren Teil ist mir unbekannt. Ab halber Höhe kreuzt der Trail mehrfach die Umfahrung. Dort ebenfalls S0, man kommt aber im Aufstieg dennoch schlecht zum Fahren, weil steil und in kurzen Abständen immer wieder mal etwas höhere Wurzeln drin sind, die nur mit sehr großer Kraftanstrengung passiert werden können.

Im Aufstieg zur Hornisgrinde evtl. kürzere Stücke S1, Abfahrt siehe oben.

Abfahrt nach Hausach im letzten Stück unterhalb der Paraglider-Absprungstelle S1.

Aufstieg zum Farrenkopf übrigens auch S0, nur eben vielerorts sehr steil.

In der Hinterzarten-Variante ist der Aufstieg zum Feldbergsattel teilweise S1-S2, aber hier herrscht wegen des Naturschutzgebiets ohnehin Fahrverbot.

Vom Trubelsmattkopf zum Wiedener Eck S0-S1.

Letztes Stück zum Belchen hoch vielleicht S2-S3? Da war ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr.

Hohe Kelch s.o.

Abfahrt vom Blauen zum Hexenplatz S1. (Alternativabfahrt nach Badenweiler S0).


----------



## Mr.Beasto (4. Mai 2011)

hochfahrt von der krine zum belchen s2 ! Bessere variante wäre auf der teerstraße zur gondelstation und dann die alte belchenstraße hoch zum gipfel . Und @eike klar abenteuer iss immer gut ! Weißt ja wieviel nulltechnicker unterwegs sind und bei jeder wurzel bald en herzstillstand bekommen ! Ne mir gehts dabei endlich mal en ausführlichen bericht zustande bekommen , der alle zufrieden stellt . So das jeder spaß hat ! Denn darum gehts den meisten ja ! Muss halt immermahlwieder aktuallisiert werden , denn der massive holzeinschlag läßt die singletrailanteile schwinden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (4. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich da so lese, dass viele *AUF*fahrten S1/S2/S3 sind, sollte man nicht besser von Süd nach nord fahren


----------



## Mr.Beasto (4. Mai 2011)

auchne mglk ! Sollte man einigen evtl empfehlen !


----------



## Mr.Beasto (4. Mai 2011)

oder besser noch : die b500 !


----------



## Tristero (4. Mai 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> hochfahrt von der krine zum belchen s2 ! Bessere variante wäre auf der teerstraße zur gondelstation und dann die alte belchenstraße hoch zum gipfel!



Vorsicht! Das ist falsch. Der Ausstieg auf die Teerstraße erfolgt NICHT an der Krinne (P.1117m), sondern erst im Rübgartenwald (P.1205m). Bis dahin ist der Trail bestens fahrbar und spektakulär. Von der Krinne müsste man zudem erst noch zur Gondelstation abfahren, das wäre ein großer Umweg.

Thema: Süd-Nord-Befahrung. Hat, wie könnte es anders sein, Vor- und Nachteile. Bezogen auf den gesamten Westweg vermutlich aber eher Nachteile. Warum?
1. Die ganzen Hügel rund um Lörrach sind am Anfang der Tour noch um ein Vielfaches nerviger.
2. Schon in Forbach ist der Spaß vorbei. Denn zum Hohloh rauf wird man auf Forstweg ausweichen müssen und über einen solchen geht es dann auch bis nach Pforzheim runter. Andersrum stört das nicht so, im Gegenteil, gerade am Anfang ist es ziemlich willkommen relativ entspannt etwas Strecke und Höhe machen zu können.
3. Aus deutscher Perspektive macht Basel als Ziel einfach mehr her. Nicht zuletzt deshalb dürfte diese Fahrtrichtung auch klassisch sein.

Steigt man hingegen von Badenweiler aus ein und fährt womöglich nur bis zur Badener Höhe (Zielort Baden-Baden oder Forbach), wäre das durchaus eine Überlegung wert. Im Südteil bin ich früher mehrfach so unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## accutrax (4. Mai 2011)

dann aber unbedingt von der badener höhe nach forbach runter fahren...
in der richtung sehr lohnend...

gruss accu


----------



## Mr.Beasto (4. Mai 2011)

das mit der alten belchenstraße iss ja auch nur ne lösung für leute die nich gern s2 hochfahrn oder schieben möchten ! Was die richtung angeht nord-süd ist auf jedenfall die bessere variante !


----------



## beetle (28. Mai 2011)

Also ich fahre am kommenden Freitag in Pforzheim los. Wehe es regnet! 

Für den Fall, dass mich wer unterwegs ein paar km begleiten mag, sehr gerne.  Ich werde wahrscheinlich live von der Tour berichten. Nihct hier im Forum, dafür in meinem Blog. Aber nur bei gutem Wetter.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Mai 2011)

Ich drück Dir die Daumen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Mai 2011)

Ich wünsche Dir ebenfalls viel Erfolg!!!
Welche Etappen hast Du denn geplant???


----------



## accutrax (28. Mai 2011)

ich auch..

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (29. Mai 2011)

In 5 Tage bis nach Pforzheim. Am ersten Tag geht es nach Forbach, da ich noch anreisen will. Außerdem mal lansam einrollen. Dann Bis Hark (tag2). Dann bis auf den Brend (tag 3). Dann bis Zum Feldberg (tag 4). Dann in Richtung Basel (tag 5) und schauen, dass ich wieder zurück auf die Östliche komme. Dann am Titisee auf den Mittelweg und bis nach Freudenstadt und dann wieder heim rollen. 

Das nach kurz vor Basel sehe ich optional. Wenn das Wetter und die Laune mitspielt, dann kann ich mir das gut vorstellen. Bis zum Feldberg habe ich reservierungen. Alles danach mache ich nach Laune. Dann ist eh kein Wochenende und Feiertag mehr und es sieht deutlich entspannter aus. Die Zimmer sind jetzt schon knapp an dem Wochenende. Ich erwarte Rudel von Wanderen. Die treten ja immer im Rudel auf und machen meistens nur eine Etappe am Tag. Daher treffe ich meistens morgens ein Rudel, dann nochmal gegen Abend ein anderes. Dazwischen sind die Wanderwege oft leer. Wenn die Rudel bissig sind, ich bin bewaffnet.


----------



## beetle (31. Mai 2011)

Sieht wohl so aus, das das Wetter nicht das aller beste wird. Somit trauen sich die ganzen Ausflügler nicht so tief in den Wald. Ich hoffe ja das das Wetter halbwegs stabiel bleibt. Ich denke ich lasse die Beteubungspfeile für die Gorillas dann mal daheim. Ich erwarte nicht in irgendwelche "teritorialen Spannungen" hinein zu geraten. 

Ich bin mal gespannt auf meine kleine AX-Vorbereitungstrstrainingsrunde.


----------



## bully98 (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo wie war der Tripp?

Kurze Frage an die Westwegkenner hier...

Ich hätte im Sept. evtl zwei Tage (Fr-Sa) und würde da gern ne Westwegtour fahren...
am besten so zwischen Forbach/ Latschigfelsen bis Hausach... 
Wie würdet ihr hier genau die Strecke empfehlen, wo ist ein Einstieg ab besten? 
Kommt man auf den Latschigfelsen auch mit dem Auto? Würde mich dann zm Startpunkt fahren lassen...


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2011)

Lass dich zum Wanderparkplatz am Hohlohturm fahren. Von da aus geht es bis zum Latschigfelsen praktisch nur bergab.


----------



## bully98 (8. Juni 2011)

Hab grad geforscht und festgestellt, dass  von Gernsbach aus auch ein Bus da hoch fährt. Weiss jemand ob der Bikes mitnimmt, dann könnte man auch umweltschonend mit der Bahn anreisen, mit dem Bus hoch und dann kanns los gehen..

Ist die Strecke von Hohlohturm bis Hausach dann sinnvoll in zwei Tage zu teilen?


----------



## beetle (8. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube nicht das in Deutschland Busse Räder mitnhemen. Einfach umweltschonend selbst hoch kurbeln. So hab ich es auch gemacht. 

Wenn du schon mal oben bist, ist das härteste geschafft. Forbach - Hark sind so 2000hm. Ab Hark gehts fast nur noch runter. Auf dem Harkhof schlafen musst du nicht. Untem im Ort gibt es eine nette Pension, die dich umsonst morgens hochfährt. Sogar Kettenöl haben die. Ferienhof Breig in Oberhammersbach. Angeblich geht sogar ein Trail von oben bis vor die Türe. 

Wenn du von Forbach eine fahrbare Variante haben magst, dann melde dich. Geht dort ein weites Stück Asphalt hoch. Quellen mit lecker Wasser hat es auch auf dem Weg.

Edith sagt: Die Trails von Hark nach Hausach am besten frisch und ausgeruht fahren. Die sind gut.


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2011)

Teilweise geht's im kvv schon mit Bussen, garantieren kann man es aber nicht.


----------



## bully98 (8. Juni 2011)

Die 2000hm am Tag sind für mich glaub etwas zu viel... 
Ist meine Idee diese Strecke an zwei Tagen zu schaffen dann zu utopisch?

Gibts irgendwo ein Höhenprofil des Westwegs??


----------



## beetle (8. Juni 2011)

Wenn du dich auf die Badener Höhe irgendwie hoch fahren lässt, sollteste bis nach Hark kommen. Das Problem ist halt das da zwischen recht wenige Unterkünfte gibt. 

Wegen Höhenprofil: GPX Track von Schwarzwaldtouristik runter laden. Daraus kannst du dir das Profil machen.

Wenn du aktuelle Tipps willst, ich bin seit gestern abend zurück. 2000hm sind kein Problem, wenn du dir Zeit lässt und früh startest. Das Problem sind nie die hm, sondern die Zeit in der du das schaffen willst. Rechne mal 9-10km/h in Fahrt (also ohne Pausen). Wenn du für die Etappe 10h mit Pausen einrechnest, dann gehts. Versuch halt vor der großen Hitze auf dem Berg zu sein. Von Forbach sind es halt 350hm hoch auf Wegscheid (auf Teer möglich), dann nochmal 350hm auf die Badener Höhe. Danach kommen nur noch kürzere Anstiege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bully98 (8. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich mir die klassischen Wanderetappen auf Schwarzwald-tourismus.de anschaue
dann wäre es wohl am sinnvollsten die 2. und 3.Etappe von Dobel  bis Unterstmatt und dann die 4. und 5. Etappe Untertsmatt bis Hark und dann am nächsten morgen runter bis Hausach zusammen zu fassen oder?
Ich glaub dann komm ich eher hin mit den Höhenmetern..
wären dann zwar 2,5 Tage aber das ist ja auch nicht tragisch, muss man So morgen eben früh los um den Wanderern aus dem Weg zu gehen nehm ich an...


----------



## beetle (8. Juni 2011)

Alexanderschanze hat zu. Ausserdem ist die Etappe Alexanderschanze - Hark einfach. Die packst du dann auch noch, echt.


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2011)

Wenn Ich zu hause bin schau ich auf dem Profil (Vorschau in meinem fotoalbum) nach aber unterstmatt - Hausach sollte gut an einem tag möglich sein.


----------



## beetle (8. Juni 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/55732


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2011)

Hier sind die beiden Etappen:
Dobel - Ochsenstall




Ochsenstall - Hausach


----------



## bully98 (9. Juni 2011)

Danke für das Höhenprofil Eike.

Das müsste eigentlich zu schaffen sein an zwei Tagen, da hast du recht...
Wie bist du denn auf die Badener Höhe rauf? Den original Westweg oder die Ausweichroute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (9. Juni 2011)

Die Aufzeichnung stammt nicht von mir sondern von pumuckl. Der ist den westweg hoch. Das ist im unteren Teil aber eine plagerei und oben unfahrbar. Eine passende umfahrung die nah am ww bleibt kann ich dir gerne schicken. Die hab ich bisher immer genommen.


----------



## beetle (9. Juni 2011)

Für den unteren Teil gehts auf Teer hoch. Die andere Hälfte habe ich getragen. Kann dir gerne den GPX Track geben.


----------



## bully98 (9. Juni 2011)

Da nehm ich lieber die Umfahrung...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Juni 2011)

bully98 schrieb:


> Da nehm ich lieber die Umfahrung...



...würde ich heute auch machen, damals wollte ich 1x wirklich die komlette Originalroute fahren.
Ich bin damals den kompletten Weg in 4 Etappen gefahren, ist aber sehr stramm, Etappen hat Eike ja schon gepostet. Hier mein damaliger Bericht.

Untersmatt/Ochsenstall nach Hausach ist die einfachste Etappe, also gar kein Problem!!

Wenn Du aber nur 2 Tage hast, würde ich weiter südlich im Westweg einsteigen, z.B. von Titisee nach Basel über Feldberg & Co. Sonst wie auch schon öfter vorgeschlagen folgende Tour ist wirklich super!!!

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Spaß!!!


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Juni 2011)

Hausach----> Gasthaus Blume....absolut empfehlenswert.

Wir hatten damals zu viert für eine Nacht in einem nagelneuen Apartment gehaust mit FlachbildTV, Wohnzimmer, Küche, zwei Schlafzimmer und Bad. War absoluter Neubau.

Am ersten Tag waren wir direkt an der Skipiste am Hundseck untergebracht. Das Frühstück war ein Traum...

Titisee hatten wir ein kleines altes Loch...^^, aber mit gutem Frühstück


----------



## Mark$man (18. Juli 2011)

Tach zusammen,
wir planen nach drei Alpen-X diesmal im September den Westweg zu bezwingen. Unterkunft und Route sind danke den diversen Beiträgen eigentlich klar . 

Bleibt nur eine Punkt:
geschoben haben wir schon in den Alpen genug. Ich habe in den bisherigen Beiträgen gelesen, dass es für die Schiebepassage auf die Badener Höhe eine Umfahrung gibt. Könnte mir einer von euch diese Umfahrung evtl. als gpx-Track zur Verfügung stellen?

bis denn,

Markus


----------



## Eike. (18. Juli 2011)

Da die Frage ja doch immer wieder kommt hab ich die Auffahrt wie ich sie immer mache zusammengeklickt. Bitteschön:
Wer ein anderes Format braucht, hier ist der Track auf GPSies: Link. Kann aber auch sein, dass es da irgendwann rausfliegt deswegen hab ichs direkt angehängt.


----------



## beetle (18. Juli 2011)

Es ist aber so, dass das Stück nach dem Stausee trotz tragen sehr sehr schön ist.


----------



## Mark$man (18. Juli 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da die Frage ja doch immer wieder kommt hab ich die Auffahrt wie ich sie immer mache zusammengeklickt. Bitteschön:
> Wer ein anderes Format braucht, hier ist der Track auf GPSies: Link. Kann aber auch sein, dass es da irgendwann rausfliegt deswegen hab ichs direkt angehängt.



Super, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Vielleicht schaun wir uns den See ja an, scheint ja ned soo weit entfernt zu sein. Laut openmtbmaps gibts ab dem zweiten kleinen Tümpel auch nen S2 Trail, wenns die Fitness her gibt wird der auch ausprobiert 

Muchas gracias,

Markus


----------



## Eike. (18. Juli 2011)

Wenn ihr ab Wegscheid (Schutzhütte mit Grillplatz, nicht zu übersehen) dem Westweg folgt kommt ihr zur Talsperre runter und später wieder auf den Track. Welchen Tümpel meinst du? Vom Herrenwieser See geht ein Trail runter richtung Talsperre (in dieser Richtung dann wieder zurück) aber der ist im Leben nicht S2, das ist eher oberhalb, eben das Stück was man hochtragen müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D4_Gh0st (25. Juli 2011)

So bei uns ist es nun auch soweit. Erst Augustwoche Mo-Do eventuell auch lÃ¤nger, da mehr Motivation als Kondition vorhanden ist Die Etappen sollten Pforzheim-Ochsenstall, Ochsentstall-Hausach, Hausach-Titisee und Titisee-Basel sein. Bis auf den Ochsenstall haben wir allerdings noch keine Unterkunft. Bekommt man auf dem Weg zu dritt immer eine Unterkunft, oder ist es sinnvoll vorzureservieren. Es wurden auch schon mehrere "Domizile" genannt, allerdings auch etwas teurere. Habe so an 20â¬ p.P mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck gedacht. Haben auch keine Probleme mit Matratzenlager.


----------



## Tristero (1. August 2011)

D4_Gh0st schrieb:


> So bei uns ist es nun auch soweit. Erst Augustwoche Mo-Do eventuell auch länger, da mehr Motivation als Kondition vorhanden ist Die Etappen sollten Pforzheim-Ochsenstall, Ochsentstall-Hausach, Hausach-Titisee und Titisee-Basel sein. Bis auf den Ochsenstall haben wir allerdings noch keine Unterkunft. Bekommt man auf dem Weg zu dritt immer eine Unterkunft, oder ist es sinnvoll vorzureservieren. Es wurden auch schon mehrere "Domizile" genannt, allerdings auch etwas teurere. Habe so an 20 p.P mit Frühstück gedacht. Haben auch keine Probleme mit Matratzenlager.



Deine Preisvorstellung ist etwas knapp bemessen. Das Günstigste sind Wanderheime, ähnlich AV-Hütten. Meines Wissens gibt es eines am Brend. Das liegt zwar am Weg, aber für eine 4-Etappen-Fahrt eher ungünstig. Ein anderes wäre am Rinken, also Feldberggebiet. Das haben wir für die letzte Übernachtung erwogen, aber aufgrund der etwas abseitigen Lage verworfen.

Ich würde die letzte Nacht nicht in Titisee verbringen, wenn Ihr noch einen Zug zurück nach Pforzheim nehmen müsst, denn der fährt schon recht früh. Sonst wird der letzte Tag stressig. Und Kuchen auf dem Blauen muss einfach sein. Ist sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. August 2011)

Bei uns ist es auch bald wieder so weit. Am 17./18.09. werden wir den zweiten Teil des W-Wegs von Hausach nach Basel zurücklegen.

Könnte Ihr mir eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit nennen, die ungefähr mit dem Ochsenstall vergleichbar ist (darf mehr wie 20 EUR kosten ).


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. August 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es auch bald wieder so weit. Am 17./18.09. werden wir den zweiten Teil des W-Wegs von Hausach nach Basel zurücklegen.
> 
> Könnte Ihr mir eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit nennen, die ungefähr mit dem Ochsenstall vergleichbar ist (darf mehr wie 20 EUR kosten ).



19  im Berghäusle Fürsatzhöhe kurz vor Titisee, direkt am Westweg!! Habe damals auch dort geschlafen, waren total nette Leute!! Von der Fürsatzhöhe nach Basel ists aber noch richtig weit!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. August 2011)

pumuckl schrieb:


> 19  im Berghäusle Fürsatzhöhe kurz vor Titisee, direkt am Westweg!! Habe damals auch dort geschlafen, waren total nette Leute!! Von der Fürsatzhöhe nach Basel ists aber noch richtig weit!!!



Der Link sieht gut aus. Allerdings haben wir geplant, am ersten Tag bis auf den Feldberg hoch zu kommen - oder ist das unrealistisch?

Weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. August 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Der Link sieht gut aus. Allerdings haben wir geplant, am ersten Tag bis auf den Feldberg hoch zu kommen - oder ist das unrealistisch?
> 
> Weitere Vorschläge?



Würde ich auch versuchen, war bei mir halt schon der 3. Tag. Die Etappe von der Fürsatzhöhe nach Basel ist eigentlich zu weit.
Der Feldberganstieg kostet halt viele Körner!!!!


----------



## beetle (3. August 2011)

Du kannst auch auf der Feldberger Passhöhe schlafen. So habe ich das gemacht. Oben auf dem Feldberg ist halt nichts zu schlafen.  Bin aber bis hoch auf den Feldberg, um den gleichen Weg wieder runter zu fahren. Und dann am nächsten Morgen nochmal hoch.  Würde dir Raten das gleiche zu machen. Ich sag nicht wieso. 

Ich habe hier übernachtet:

Pension Haus Kapferer
Passhöhe 2

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Paßhö...8929,8.050404&sspn=0.006932,0.013078&t=h&z=17


----------



## gerdi1 (3. August 2011)

Einfache Unterkunft am Feldberg, ziemlich direkt unter der Talstation Seebuck:

http://www.berghotel-jaegermatt.de/


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

unsere Tourenplanung verdichtet sich. Voraussichtl. werden wir im Berghotel Jägermatt übernachten.

Um dahin zu kommen, müssen wir aber einiges an Strecke zurücklegen, von Hausach. Deshalb habe ich noch einige Fragen zur Strecke.

Könnt Ihr mir Teilstücke zwischen Hausach und dem Feldberg nennen, die uns zeitmäßig stark aufhalten werden, weil sie schlecht zu fahren sind (aufwärts - abwärts geht immer ) und habt Ihr vielleicht sinnvolle Umfahrungsvorschlage?

Mir bricht kein Zacken aus der Krone, wenn ich nicht jeden Kilometer auf dem Westweg gefahren bin. Nur nach Basel will ich auf jeden Fall kommen.

Ich danke euch im voraus. 

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174584 (7. September 2011)

Also das erste Teilstück sind mit Sicherheit die 5 km von Hausach hoch auf den Farrenkopf.​


----------



## Tristero (7. September 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> unsere Tourenplanung verdichtet sich. Voraussichtl. werden wir im Berghotel Jägermatt übernachten.
> 
> ...



Farrenkopf! Ist oben ausführlich beschrieben, auch Umfahrungsvorschläge werden genannt.

Und auch danach geht's halt nicht schnell. Bis Wilhelmshöhe schon gar nicht, aber auch danach nicht. Beim Stück entlang der B500 müsste man meinen, das läuft von selbst. Ist aber nicht so. Geht ständig und nicht unerheblich auf und ab, teilweise ziemlich wurzelig und zum Schluss hinterm Thurner der Anstieg zur Weißtannenhöhe auch noch mal steil. Wirst Dich wundern.

Aber Ruhe bewahren. In Titisee teilt sich der Weg bekanntlichermaßen. Die klassische Ostroute über Zweiseenblick ist deutlich weniger abwechslungsreich - wirklich schön ist nur der Zweiseenblick selbst, gute Sicht vorausgesetzt, Rest ist ganz überwiegend Forst -, aber das läuft im Gegensatz zum schon Gefahrenen trotz des Höhenunterschieds ziemlich zügig. Also locker bleiben. Selbst wenn Ihr völlig am Ende seid, reichen dafür zwei Stündchen entspannt aus. Mit Bass reicht eine.

Die neuere Westroute über Hinterzarten dauert länger, werdet ihr aber bei Übernachtung auf der Passhöhe wohl nicht nehmen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Oktober 2011)

So, bin wieder daheim.

Sind zwei Wochen später gefahren wie geplant, wegen schlechten Wetterprognosen.

Am Samstag und Sonntag hats dann aber endlich gepasst.

Wenn ich die Bilder habe, werde ich einen ausführlichen Bericht schreiben.

Kann nur soviel sagen:


----------



## Deleted 4120 (4. Oktober 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> So, bin wieder daheim.
> 
> Sind zwei Wochen später gefahren wie geplant, wegen schlechten Wetterprognosen.
> 
> ...



Na, dann bin ich ja mal gespannt!!!!!


----------



## JackRackam (13. Oktober 2011)

Bin dies Jahr Anfang Oktober den Westweg mit div. Abwandlungen gefahren
Hier meine kure Beschreibung/Info:
Etappe 1
Über den Ostweg nach Kaltenbronn, dort weiter auf Westweg über Forbach nach Sand. Toller Trail nach Forbach runter! Anstieg zur Badner Höhe habe ich umfahren.

Etappe 2
Westweg bis Hausach.

Etappe 3
Hausach Umfahrung Anstieg Farrenkopf über westliches Tal (Aspghalt bis Talende, dann Forstweg. Restanstieg z.T. schiebend bis hoch.
Etappenziel Furtwangen/Neukirch

Etappe 4
Westweg bis Titisee. Seeumfahrung auf Westwegvariante, dann wieder Richtung Titisee und links hoch auf den Westweg. Weiter zum Feldsee, dann Umfahrung auf Forsstraße zum Seebrucklift (Talstation). Westweg und alternativer Wanderwen sind expliit mit Radverbotsschildern ausgezeichnet. Hoch müßte eh viel geschoben werden, deshalb entschied ich mich für außen rum.
Etappenziel Notschrei. Hotel etwas zu nobel für Rucksacktourist 

Etappe 5
Westweg Belchen und Blauen (z.T. sehr schöne Trails) bist Kandern. Sehr schön der Abstecher in die Wolfschlucht, dann eigene Strecke nach Weil am Rhein zum Bhf.

Fazit:
Westweg ist eine bike & hike Tour, die nicht auf MTB Belange optimiert ist, sondern auf Wanderer zugeschnitten ist. D.h. z.B. toller Trail den Berg hoch schieben, um dann auf einer Forststraße wieder runter zu fahren. Sowas kommt schon vor.
Es ist auf jeden Fall ein Erlebnisund macht Spaß. Ausschilderung ist hervorragend, ist ja auch dasd Aushängeschild vom Schwarzwaldverein.
An WE ist das Gebiet Mummelsee und Feldberg zu meiden. Zu viele Ausflügler.

Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Joachim1980 (16. Oktober 2011)

Anmerkung:
Das Umfahren der steilen Trailstücke bergauf auf Schotterpiste ist immer möglich => Kartenstudium


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joachim1980 (16. Oktober 2011)

Das Umfahren der steilen Trailstücke bergauf auf Schotterpiste ist immer möglich => Kartenstudium


----------



## Tobiwan (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
werde wahrscheinlich am 06.08. zum Westweg aufbrechen. Geplant sind 4 Tage. Allerdings fehlt mir noch eine (also wirklich nur eine!) Karte, auf der der Westweg eingezeichnet ist. Habt Ihr einen Tipp?
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## JackRackam (28. Juli 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> werde wahrscheinlich am 06.08. zum Westweg aufbrechen. Geplant sind 4 Tage. Allerdings fehlt mir noch eine (also wirklich nur eine!) Karte, auf der der Westweg eingezeichnet ist. Habt Ihr einen Tipp?
> Gruss
> Tobi


 
Hi Tobi,
gugsch du hier:

http://www.westweg.de/w3.php


----------



## Redshred (29. Juli 2012)

http://www.tce-shop.de/pi7/pd4.html


----------



## Tristero (7. August 2012)

Redshred schrieb:


> http://www.tce-shop.de/pi7/pd4.html



Die hatten wir dabei. Ist praktisch, gibt einen guten Überblick. Material ist plastifiziert, kannste also ins Trikot stecken. Darstellung aber nicht auf dem Niveau der LVA-Karten.


----------



## Tobiwan (11. August 2012)

So, ich habs getan


----------



## JackRackam (12. August 2012)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> So, ich habs getan



Kleiner Bericht? Etappen, Übernachtungen, Umfahrungen, Highlights,....


----------



## Tobiwan (12. August 2012)

Ich bin den Westweg von Pforzheim nach Basel strikt nach der Beschilderung gefahren - also immer rote Raute. Die Ausschilderung ist extrem gut. Zusammen mit dem Leporello und der Übernachtungsübersicht vom Schwarzwaldverein ist man bestens ausgestattet. Es hat vollkommen ausgereicht, sich ca. zwei Stunden vor Ankunft in der jeweiligen Ortschaft nach Unterkunftsmöglichkeiten zu erkundigen. Preisrange war zwischen 20 - 30 Euro inkl. Frühstück im günstigen Bereich. Da gibts dann natürlich kein Wellness, aber alle waren entweder direkt oder nahe am WW gelegen.

So, dann mal die Hard-Fakts:
Westweg, Pforzheim - Basel
Dauer: 4 Tage
Aufstieg gesamt: 7.250 hm
Strecke: 314 km

1. Tag
Pforzheim - Untersmatt
77, 2 km, 2.075 hm, Fahrzeit ca. 7 Std
Bereits zum Anfang tolle Trails, kurze und knackige Wiesenuphills bei Neuenbürg (sollte man schieben), ca. 3 km Tragepassage vor dem Seekopf (alles Steinverblockt), Badener Höhe, Untersmatt
Kurz: Anstrengend

2. Tag
Untersmatt - Wilhelmshöhe (bzw. 1 km vor Wilhelmshöhe)
83,6 km, 1.970 hm, Fahrzeit ca. 8 Std
zu Beginn kurze Tragepassage auf Trail, tolle Aussicht, immer wieder super Trails sowohl bergab als auch bergauf, 
Kurz: Super Tag 

3. Tag
Wilhelmshöhe - Wieden (ca. 100 hm unterhalb des WW)
84,1 km, 1.765 hm, Fahrzeit ca. 7 Std
Holztrail über Moorlandschaft mit märchenhaftem See, schon wieder tolle Trails, Kulturschock in Titisee (Urlaubszeit), Feldberg schiebend hoch und runter da Naturschutzgebiet (jeweils die letzten 150 hm), Rüber nach Wieden
Kurz: Super

4. Tag
Wieden - Basel
69 km, 1.410 hm, Fahrzeit ca. 5,5 Std
Von Wieden hoch auf den Belchen (schiebend die letzten 150 hm hoch und runter da Naturschutzgebiet), super Trails danach bis zum Blauen, noch mehr Trail vom Blauen runter und noch ein paar bei tolle bei Kandern, danach gehts über jeden Hügel den man findet zum badischen Bahnhof nach Basel
Kurz: Nochmal super aber zieht sich!

Alles in allem ist der Westweg natürlich ein Wanderweg der dementsprechend auch ausgestattet ist. Da gibt es eben verblockte Abschitte, an denen man tragen muss. Auch sollte man sich immer wieder auf Stiche mit 20% und mehr einstellen - die kommen regelmäßig. Dementsprechend sollte eine gute Grundfitness vorhanden sein. Der freundliche Kontakt zu Wanderern sollte selbstverständlich sein und war auch immer sehr nett.

Hier noch das Höhenprofil. Das liegt auch in meinen Fotoalbum in hoher Auflösung. Wer will, kann es von dort runterladen.





Gruss
Tobi


----------



## JackRackam (12. August 2012)

Respekt Tobi!
Vor allem Tag 2. Am Ende noch von Hausach zum Farrenkopf hoch schieben, tragen!
Ich bin damals in Hausach geblieben.
Ja da kommen Erinnerungen hoch. Überlege zur Zeit dies mal rückwärts zu fahren, also Basel->PF


----------



## Tobiwan (12. August 2012)

Ja, Tag 2 war zum Schluß schon relativ viel. Auch der erste Tag fand ich durchaus anstrengend. Das besondere am WW ist eben, dass es nicht wie in den Alpen 1 - 2 mal hochgeht, sondern es ein ständiges auf-und ab ist. Dementsprechend sind die HM auf Dauer echt anstrengend. Fahren werde ich den WW auf jeden Fall wieder - ob dann auch Rückwärts - wer weiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quickmik1 (15. April 2013)

Servus,

hab jetzt noch nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, aber hats mal jemand in 3 Tagen gemacht. Ich wäre zeitlich darauf limitiert. Wenn ja, wie waren die Etappen, bzw. die Route. Umfahrungen würde ich wg. zeitlichem Kompromiss in Anspruch nehmen. Bisher habe ich immer nur von min. 4 Tagen gelesen.

Merci


----------



## Tristero (17. April 2013)

Wenn Du gut in Form bist, ist das schon machbar. Allerdings ist das de facto deutlich anstrengender, als es von den bloßen Zahlen - 95km und etwa 2700hm pro Tag - aussieht. Denn es ist, ganz im Gegensatz zu den meisten Alpen-X, so gut wie kein Asphalt dabei.

Übernachten würde ich auf der Darmstädter Hütte und am Brend.

Die sinnvollen Umfahrungen sind ja im Parallelthread bereits ausführlich besprochen worden. Wenn Du darüber hinaus noch abkürzen willst, würde ich empfehlen von Pforzheim aus auf der Straße bis Neuenbürg(?) vorzufahren und damit den Teil bis dahin wegzulassen. Am Blauen kann man statt nach Süden auch sehr gut nach Westen, also nach Badenweiler, abfahren. Von dort erreicht man sehr schnell den Bahnhof in Müllheim. Ist dann insgeamt natürlich nicht mehr der Westweg, sondern eine Tour auf dem Westweg. Dementsprechend kein T-Shirt.


----------



## quickmik1 (17. April 2013)

Hi Tristero,

danke für deine Anmerkungen, bist du es mal in 3 Tagen gefahren? Kuck mir das heute Abend nochmal in der Karte genau an mit deinen Vorschlägen für die Etappen. Fit ist ja immer relativ, bin halt noch nie so extrem lange MTB Trail Passagen gefahren und kann es daher schlecht einschätzen. Rennrad Marathons >200km bin ich schon einige gefahren aber das ist ja schlecht bis gar nicht vergleichbar. Ich denke ich mach es einfach und muss dann halt schauen. Auf die Straße kann ich immer noch ausweichen wenn gar nichts mehr gehen sollte. Ich wohne ganz in der nähe von Pforzheim und würde zur Family aufschließen, die sich zum Verwandtenbesuch in der Nähe von Bad Säckingen aufhält. Umstände eigentlich wie gemacht für den Westweg, bis eben auf die zeitliche Limitierung.

Merci & VG


----------



## JackRackam (17. April 2013)

Bin es nicht in 3 sondern in 5 Tagen gefahren. Sag trotzdem was:
Die größte Zeitverlust sind die steilen Schiebepassagen mit Trageanteil. Das kostet halt Zeit. Die Trails selbst bergab kosten nicht soviel Zeit. Da du von hier bist (... so wie ich), empfehle ich die Ostwegvariante am Anfang bis ca. Grünhütte. Ist schöner...
Oder wenn du das alles kennst mit der Straßenbahn bis Bad Wildbad. Das spart nen halben Tag.


----------



## Tristero (18. April 2013)

quickmik1 schrieb:


> Hi Tristero,
> 
> danke für deine Anmerkungen, bist du es mal in 3 Tagen gefahren? Kuck mir das heute Abend nochmal in der Karte genau an mit deinen Vorschlägen für die Etappen. Fit ist ja immer relativ, bin halt noch nie so extrem lange MTB Trail Passagen gefahren und kann es daher schlecht einschätzen. Rennrad Marathons >200km bin ich schon einige gefahren aber das ist ja schlecht bis gar nicht vergleichbar. Ich denke ich mach es einfach und muss dann halt schauen. Auf die Straße kann ich immer noch ausweichen wenn gar nichts mehr gehen sollte. Ich wohne ganz in der nähe von Pforzheim und würde zur Family aufschließen, die sich zum Verwandtenbesuch in der Nähe von Bad Säckingen aufhält. Umstände eigentlich wie gemacht für den Westweg, bis eben auf die zeitliche Limitierung.
> 
> Merci & VG



Hab's nur einmal komplett gemacht. Mit nem Freund, mit dem es nur in vier Tagen in Frage kam. Im Süd- und Mittelteil war ich öfters unterwegs. Wenn Du die gesamte Strecke nimmst - mit den im anderen Frad geschilderten Umfahrungen, aber ohne die von mir oben vorgeschlagenen Abwandlungen - dürfte das ungefähr so anspruchsvoll sein, wie mit dem Renner drei Tage hintereinander einen bergigen Marathon zu fahren. Geht also. Ist aber eindeutig Sport.

Die von mir oben vorgeschlagenen Abwandlungen sparen übrigens etwa einen halben Tag. Es gibt auch noch andere Abkürzungen auf der Strecke, aber das ist nicht sinnvoll. Eher würde ich die Tour weiter nördlich beenden. Vom Notschrei könntest Du bspw. zum Schauinsland abschwenken und lohnend den Trail von demselben (Blaue Raute) nach Freiburg nehmen. Dergleichen ginge auch bereits von Hinterzarten oder Feldberg aus. Dann allerdings nicht via Schauinsland, sondern via Hinterwaldkopf runter nach Kirchzarten und von dort geschwind über den Dreisamradweg nach FR. Auch das ist ein Klassiker.


----------



## fmk (18. April 2013)

Wenn Du sowieso nach Bad Säckingen willst, würde ich ab Titisee die Ostvariante nehmen - sie ist wirklich auch schön. Falls irgendwann Zeit, Lust oder Kraft ausgehen, hast Du zwischen Gersbacher Hörnle und Hasel immer wieder die Möglichkeit, ins Wehratal abzufahren und gemütlich an den Rhein bis fast nach Säckingen zu rollen.

Auch die immer wieder zu lesenden Aussagen im Forum, dass wir Biker vor allem am Belchen nicht gerade willkommen sind, sprechen für die Ostvariante. Wenn die uns schon nicht wollen, sollten wir ihnen nicht auch noch das Geld hinterher tragen. Im Osten ist deutlich weniger los, weil die meisten Westweg-Wanderer ja unbedingt auf den Feldberg müssen und Schönheiten wie Herzogenhorn und Blößling nichts zählen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. April 2013)

Nun melde ich mich auch noch dazu.
Bin 2006  in 4 Tagen die Originalvariante, sprich ohne Umfahrungen gefahren und war damals recht fit und im Anschluss platt. Unter 4 Tagen ist glaube ich sehr sehr schwer nur zu schaffen!!! 
Die Frage ist auch was Du willst, wirklich nur von 6 Uhr bis 22 Uhr bolzen oder auch noch etwas vom der wundervollen Natur mitbekommen?

Bin sehr auf Deinen Bericht des Dreitagesritt gespannt und ob Du wirklich von Pforzheim nach Basel in 3 Tagen gekommen bist.

Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## quickmik1 (19. April 2013)

Servus,

Danke für all eure Rückmeldungen. Jetzt ist endlich WE und ich kann weiterplanen. Ich seh schon schwierig wirds allemal, aber das war mir fast klar. Genauso klar ist das es ohne tricksen in 3 Tagen nichts wird. Aber das macht mir eigentlich nichts aus, bringt mich nicht um wenn ich nicht jeden Millimeter vom Westweg gefahren bin. Im Gegenteil wenn ich die ein oder andere Schiebepassage vermeiden kann begrüße ich das sogar. Werde versuchen eine gute Kompromiss Variante zu planen. Die Ostvariante vom Titisee ab hatte ich schon im Auge, das passt ja eigentlich perfekt bis Säckingen. Ich poste dann mal wie ich es mir vorstelle. Jetzt schmeiß ich mal mein Google Maps an.

Merci & Schönes WE


----------



## quickmik1 (23. April 2013)

Hello again,

also die optimierte Westweg Grobplanung würde wie folgt aussehen. Wie gesagt 3 Tage sollen versucht werden ohne Anspruch die goldene Westweg Ehrennadel zu erhalten, Ausgang ungewiss. 


  Tag1:  Start am Kupferhammer, Kilometer & höhenmetersparend die 463 entlang an der schönen Nagold dann aber in Dillweisenstein einsteigen in den Westweg. Fahren bis Alexanderschanze. Problemstellen Abfahrt Hornisgrinde und Anstieg Forbach/ Badener Höhe durch bekannte Alternativen lösen. So ca. 90km.

  Tag2: Von der Alexanderschanze bis nach Titisee. Dabei ggfs. in Hausach übers Tal Kraft und Zeit sparen. So ca. 90km.

  Tag3: Werde von hier die Ostvariante in Angriff nehmen da perfekt nach Säckingen. Feldberg bin ich mir noch unschlüssig wg. den angeblich so strengen Kontrollen, hab kein Bock auf Theater. Muss ich nochmal drüber nachdenken, Vorschläge? Dann in Hasel ab ins Tal und locker nach Säckingen rollen (Wenn noch Kraft u. Zeit dann weiter auf der Ostvariante). Ungefähr 70km.

  Laut Maps müssten das dann so gute 250km sein, ohne Verfahren . In der Praxis also vermutl. ein paar mehr.

  Sonst noch ein paar Stellen die euch einfallen mit Optimierungspotenzial.


Hoffe auf gutes Wetter im Mai.

[FONT="][/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (24. April 2013)

@quickmik1: Das sollte gut zu machen sein. Wobei die Westvariante bis zum Blauen schon viel besser ist als die Ostvariante (letztere kenne ich ab Weißenbachsattel nordwärts). Da liegen echt Welten zwischen.

Feldi ist so eine Sache. Natürlich ist es immer cool auf dem höchsten Gipfel eines Gebirges zu stehen, und der Ausblick passt auch. Andererseits wirst Du bergauf schieben müssen und bergab die Straße nehmen. Das ist nicht so zwingend. Mein Tipp wäre daher, ab Titisee die ältere östliche Variante über Zweiseenblick zu nehmen und von der Ferlbergpasshöhe gleich das Herzogenhorn anzugehen. Den Feldberg würde ich an Deiner Stelle machen, wenn Du wiederkommst. Denn das musst Du sowieso, schon um den besten Teil des Westwegs nachzuholen.


----------



## quickmik1 (24. April 2013)

hey Tristero,

danke für dein Feedback. Ja Feldberg wäre fast schon ein MUSS, da gebe ich dir Recht. Werd ich nachholen aber jetzt erstmal nicht schieben . Auch Blauen und Belchen wären reizvoll. Machen aber so erstmal keinen Sinn für meine Rahmenbedingungen. 

Denke werde es genau so machen wie du schreibst. An der Passstraße ab zum Herzogenhorn. 

Werde berichten.

VG


----------



## Tristero (25. April 2013)

Kleiner Tipp noch, so wie Du es jetzt planst, ist der letzte Tag viel kürzer als die beiden ersten. Falls Dir das so auskommt, super. Ggf. könntest Du aber auch noch die beiden Übernachtungen etwas nach vorne verlegen und damit die Sache homogener gestalten. Über Zweiseenblick bist Du ratz fatz auf der Passhöhe, da nur ganz oben kurz Trail. Auch den Übergang bis Wacht habe ich als überaus fix in Erinnerung. Erstes richtiges Hindernis sind dann die 350hm zum Blößling. Und auch die sind nur zuoberst Trail. Bis zum Weißenbachsattel rollt's dann. Weiter südlich muss ich passen, aber der Karte nach zu urteilen, kommt da nicht mehr viel Trail oder Anstieg. Ich würde die zweite ÜN daher eher im Bereich Kalte Herberge ansetzen. Die erste dann dementsprechend.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. April 2013)

Die erste Etappe bin ich damals bis zum Wanderheim Ochsenstall gefahren. Dort gibts warmes Essen und v.a. eine Dusche und Bett. Einfach aber als Etappenübernachtung gut. Liegt jedoch nocn vor der Hornisgrinde.

Bei meiner Tour von Freudenberg nach Freiburg habe ich damals im Hotel Kalte Herberge  geschlafen, auch sehr zufrieden gewesen.

Zwischen Kalte Herberge und Titisee kommt noch das Wanderheim Berghäusle, da hatte ich damals die 3. Übernachtung gemacht, die waren dort wirklich sehr sehr freundlich!! Ich wollte schon um 6 Uhr los und da gabs noch kein Frühstück. Frau Schmidt hatte mir abends alles gerichtet und ich durfte mir aus dem Kühlschrank in der Küche mein Frühstück selbst holen um zeitig fahren zu können.

Ich würde jedoch um sicher zu sein dort schlafen zu können, im Voraus reservieren, ich war dann entspannter, auch wenns im Gasthof Blume in Hausach trotz Reservierung nicht geklappt hatte.

Die Westwegtour oder auch so ist eine Mehrtagestour durch den Schwarzwald ein Erlebnis!!!

Viel Spaß


----------



## quickmik1 (26. April 2013)

Hi,

danke nochmal für eure zahlreichen Inputs. Denke die Route steht jetzt. Werde sicherlich das ein oder andere spontan machen, bissl Spannung soll ja bleiben. Wenn ich mich gut fühle fahr ich länger, sonst halt kürzer. Übernachtungsvorschläge hab ich mir notiert. 

Muss nochmal sehen, evtl. will ich direkt schon nach Pforzheim mit dem Rad fahren, das wären nochmal 30 extra km, wenn auch nicht sehr schwierige. Dann werden die Übernachtungen vermutl. nach vorne verlagert.

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter halten. Aber da bin ich jetzt mal zuversichtlich.

Werde berichten.

VG


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. April 2013)

Bin gespannt!! Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackRackam (8. Juli 2013)

quickmik1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke nochmal für eure zahlreichen Inputs. Denke die Route steht jetzt. Werde sicherlich das ein oder andere spontan machen, bissl Spannung soll ja bleiben. Wenn ich mich gut fühle fahr ich länger, sonst halt kürzer. Übernachtungsvorschläge hab ich mir notiert.
> 
> ...



..*. und, wie wars?*

Habe dieses Jahr Freiburg -> Bad Wildbad auf Kandel-Höhenweg, 2-Täler-Steig, Westweg von Neueck->Kaltenbronn, dann Mittelweg gemacht.
Nie soviel geschoben.....


----------



## quickmik1 (16. Juli 2013)

Hi JackRackam,

bin gerade aus dem Urlaub zurück und hatte nun endlich Gelegenheit meine Eindrücke im versprochenen Erfahrungsbericht niederzuschreiben. Ist jetzt schon a bissl her aber besser spät als nie . Entsprechender Post kommt in kürze nach....

Soviel vorne weg...war eine eine tolle Erfahrung mit einigen Überraschungen..


----------



## quickmik1 (17. Juli 2013)

*Tag 1 Home  Hornisgrinde*
*Reine Fahrzeit ca. 8,5Std*
*Tageskilometer 133*
*Höhenmeter ca. 3000*

  Nach anfänglichem überlegen erst in Pforzheim einzusteigen habe ich mich dann doch anders entschieden und bin von der Haustür aus gestartet, was ca. 32 extra km bedeutet. Der erste Tag sollte mich gemäß Plan bis zur Alexanderschanze bringen. Moderat um 7:30 Morgens gings dann endlich los. Ich hatte richtig Glück mit dem Wetter, strahlender Sonnenschein, obwohl Wetterdienst eher düster aussah. Gleich bei Regen los hätte die Moral doch arg gefordert, daher war ich richtig happy. Eingestiegen in den Westweg bin ich dann in Dillweißenstein und dann weiter Richtung  Birkenfeld. Dort habe ich mich in der ersten Waldpassage gleich mal verfahren, da ich mir von ein paar Wanderen habe in die Irre führen lassen und meine Navigierkünste doch arg eingerostet waren. Musste wohl zudem erst noch ein Gefühl für die Frequenz von Westweg Hinweisschildern gewinnen, die aber rückblickend eigentlich immer ausreichend vorhanden sind. Die so zusammengekommenen 30 Minuten extra waren zu verschmerzen wenn auch ärgerlich. Also zurück Richtung B294 und ab nach Neuenbürg. Hoch zum sehenswerten Schloss dann die ersten knackigen Höhenmeter und kleine Schiebepassagen. Danach wieder Runter in den Ortskern um dann gleich wieder einen ordentlichen Anstieg auf die andere Seite zu meistern. Weiter gings zur Schwanner Warte inkl.  schönem Panoramablick. Der folgende Aufstieg zum Dobel war alles in allem sehr gut zu fahren und gab hier und da aber schon einen Vorgeschmack welche Passagen auf dem Westweg sonst so auftauchen können. Hoch auf dem Dobel super Ausblick und die Möglichkeit einen Aussichtsturm zu besteigen was den Ausblick nochmals verbessert. Weiter dann nach Kaltenbronn. Kurze Orientierung am Weithäulesplatz, Orientierungsphasen die ich dann auch immer routinierter in die Fahrt eingebaut habe. Da war nach dem anfänglichen Verfahren auch das Motto ausgegeben: lieber zweimal in die Karte kucken als weitere Höhenmeter umsonst zu sammeln. Im Hotel Sarbacher hab ich dann Mittagspause gemacht. Liegt knapp unterm Hohloh bzw. Hochmoor und ist sehr zu empfehlen. Nach Suppe und Kaffee gings weiter zum Hohlohsee und weiter zum Turm. Besteigung Pflicht, Ausblick genial. Bin ne Weile geblieben und habe genossen. Wie gesagt Wetter war ja super. Nächster Halt war dann der Latschigfelsen mit seinem Postkartenmotiv und schönem Ausblick ins Murgtal. Danach anspruchsvolle (zumindest für mich) Abfahrt nach Forbach. Dort hatte ich eh geplant der Murg zu folgen anstatt zur Badener Höhe mein Rad zu schieben. Bin dann bis Raumünzach dem schönen Radweg gefolgt und dann zur Schwarzenbachtalsperre an der Straße entlang gefahren. Dann wieder weiter auf dem Westweg zum Hochkopf. Dort habe ich dann über Unterkunft für die Nacht nachgedacht und mir überlegt nicht bis zu Alexanderschanze zu fahren (zum Glück). Hab dann in der Darmstädter Hütte unterhalb der Hornisgrinde angerufen und gleich den Zuschlag bekommen (Danke für den Super Tipp im Forum). Die Fahrt dorthin hat mir dann aber tatsächlich nochmal die letzten Körner geraubt. Zur Hornisgrinde hoch muss man relativ lange schieben, womit ich gar nicht mehr gerechnet hatte. Man wird aber ein weiteres Mal mit herrlichem Ausblick belohnt. Geflucht habe ich im Anstieg trotzdem wie Bulle. Leider wurde es schon langsam wieder etwas kälter und diesig so dass es nicht ganz so spektakulär wurde.  Vom Turm bin ich direkt zum Mummelsee abgefahren. Weiter zum Seibelseck und von da nochmal ca. 20 Minuten zur Unterkunft. Letztere kann ich ebenso nur wärmstens empfehlen. Super nette Wirtsleute, gutes Bett und lecker essen. Zudem Top Location mitten in der Natur. Ich kann nur sagen ich kam vor wie ein König, was sicherlich auch der Erschöpfung zugeschrieben werden kann. Auf jeden Fall gings mir nach lecker Spagetti + Kuchen mit anschließendem ausgiebigem Duschen wieder richtig gut. Dem Gefühl trauere ich heute noch nach. Vorm Bett gehen noch nettes Pläuschchen mit dem Wirt über Gott, die Welt und zwei sich bekriegende Auerhähne an der Hornisgrinde. Er hatte mir übrigens auch gestattete mein Bike in seiner Garage zu parken.

*Tag 2 Darmstädter Hütte  somewhere kurz vor Titisee*
*Reine Fahrzeit ca. 8 Std*
*Tageskilometer 117*
*Höhenmeter ca. 2500*

  Nach sehr entspannter Nacht war die Stimmung recht schnell etwas getrübt als ich die Fenster geöffnet habe und vor lauter Nebel nichts mehr zu sehen war. Egal, mit schlechtem Wetter war ja eigentlich zu rechnen, also nicht lamentieren. Frühstück gabs ab 8Uhr, Start zur 2ten Etappe dann um 8.30Uhr. Leider hatte es bis dahin auch noch ordentlich zu regnen angefangen, daher gleich rein in die Regenkluft. Los zum Ruhestein über den direkten Forstweg, da eh keine Sicht war habe ich mir die paar Meter original Westweg gespart. Dort hab ich dann schon wieder einen Navigationsfehler begangen (sollte zum Glück der Letzte sein). Eigentlich wollte ich mir aufgrund der schlechten Wetterverhältnisse ein paar Körner sparen und die B500 runterfahren. Bin dann aber, wohl noch geistig umnachtet, auf so ein Westweg Radwegschild reingefallen und die Schnellstraße nach Obertal runtergefahren. Als ich es gemerkt hatte wars schon zu spät. Egal hab ich mir gesagt, dann fährst du halt quer Richtung B500. Ging anfangs verdächtig gut und wurde dann zum richtigen Kraftakt, da ich leider irgendwo in der Pampa gelandet bin und mich durch unwegsame Schlammwege (beim Buhlbachsee) kämpfen musste. Paar Kilometer vor der Alexanderschanze bei Zuflucht (Name kam mir irgendwie sehr passend vor) bin ich dann auf voller Betriebstemperatur wieder zurück auf den Westweg. Zum Glück hatte ich am ersten Tag nicht wie geplant bis hierher durchgezogen, da die alte Bude ziemlich geschlossen aussah und wie gesagt die Darmstädter Hütte genial war. Von dort gings dann weiter auf immer wieder ziemlich holprigen und schlammigen Trails bis hin zu einem kleinen Stopp beim Ausguck auf den Glaswaldsee. Letzteren kann ich empfehlen, war irgendwie sehr chillig. Nächstes Zwischenziel laut Karte war dann der Harkhof. Die Schlammlöcher auf den Trails haben mich dann irgendwann doch arg genervt, da man ihnen einfach nicht ansehen kann ob tief oder nicht. So bin ich dann auch das ein oder andere mal ordentlich festgesteckt und konnte nen Abflug nur knapp vermeiden. Angekommen beim Harkhof hab ich dann wieder ein paar Minuten den schönen Blick ins Tal genossen bin aber recht schnell wieder weiter. Kurz vor der Kreuzsattelhütte, dann auf einmal ein komisches Geräusch vom Hinterrad. Eh ich gerafft hatte was los war, war es auch schon zu spät. Wie auch immer das passiert ist, auf jeden Fall hatte sich eine Schraube der Bremssattelbefestigung gelöst und auf nimmer wiedersehen verabschiedet. Danach war die Hinterradbremse quasi nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Ziemlich genervt bin ich dann noch bis zum Brandenkopf weiter und hab dann entschieden auf der Einbacher Straße Richtung Hausach abzufahren. Auch das war mit einer Bremse recht unpraktisch aber vermutl. besser als auf dem Westweg zu bleiben. In Haussach bin ich dann erstmal eingekehrt zum Mittagessen und um weiter zu planen. Wetter war übrigens wieder erwarten wieder ganz passabel geworden. Problem war das am Feiertag kein Laden offen hatte und ich deshalb auch keinen Radladen oder Baumarkt ansteuern konnte. Ich musste mir zudem auch eingestehen das ich ziemlich schlecht im Zeitplan lag. Daher hab ich dann entschieden erst mal auf dem Radweg an der Gutach entlang zu fahren und der B33 zu folgen anstatt wieder auf den Westweg Richtung Farrenkopf zu gehen.  Vorbei also an den sehenswerten Schwarzwaldhöfen Richtung Gutach. Bis Hornberg insgesamt sehr gut auf Nebenwegen zu fahren. Danach musste ich teilweise auf die B33 um nach Triberg zu gelangen was natürlich nicht so der Hit war. Bis hierhin folgt die B33 aber fast parallel dem Westweg. In Triberg gings dann ordentlich Bergauf Richtung Schönwald was dann quasi auf der B500 ablief. Dort hab ich dann kurz Rast gemacht und die Übernachtung geklärt und mich erfolgreich im Wanderheim Bergträumle kurz vor Titisee angekündigt. Da die Zeit weiterhin ein Problem war bin ich noch ein ganzes Stück auf und entlang der B500 geblieben und erst kurz hinter Furtwangen wieder auf den Westweg zurück. Dieser schlängelt sich hier ein ganzes Stück entlang der B500 bis ein paar Kilometer nach der Kalten Herberge. Gefühlt hat es sich von dort nochmal ewig gezogen mit ständigen kleinen giftigen Auf- und Abstiegen. Leider hatte ich nicht mehr die Verfassung um den durchaus immer wieder schönen Ausblick richtig genießen zu können. So gegen halb 9 tauchte dann endlich das ersehnte Wanderheim im Wald auf. Eigentlich nicht zu verfehlen, liegt genau aufm Westweg. Auch das sollte sich als solider Forumstipp erweisen. Nette Wirtsleute und zünftiges Essen (ich hatte mich ehrlich gesagt total überfressen und musste später etwas leiden). Mein Zimmer war winzig klein, äußerst hellhörig und na ja sagen wir mal farblich gewöhnungsbedürftig (ich sag nur Red-Room). Die gleichzeitig eingekehrte etwas verrückte Wandergruppe hat anscheinend selbst die Wirtsleute Nachts um den Schlaf gebracht, so dass die Nacht nicht wirklich erholsam war. Fahrrad in der Garage parken war übrigens wieder gar kein Problem.
*Tag 3 Wanderheim Bergträumle  Bad Säckingen*
*Reine Fahrzeit ca. 5,5 Std*
*Tageskilometer 89km*
*Höhenmeter ca. 1500*

  Am Morgen ordentlich gerädert aufgewacht und leider gleich bestes Regenwetter vorgefunden. Egal, erst mal so gegen 8  Uhr zur Stärkung im Frühstücksraum erschienen. Selbiges gab es dann wie das Abendessen in Hülle und Fülle, wobei ich noch ziemlich am verdauen war von der Schnitzelplatte am Vortag. Mit genug Kohlenhydraten an Bord dann direkt rein in die Regenklufft und ab auf die letzten Kilometer. Zum Einstieg rollte es dann gleich sehr gemütlich hauptsächlich bergab bis direkt nach Titisee. Ideal zum warm werden. Dort habe ich mich dann bei Passanten nach einem Radladen erkundigt und wurde an einen Verleih direkt am Seeufer verwiesen. Hier hatte ich Riesenglück und die Jungs haben mir einen Satz Gratisschrauben spendiert so dass ich fortan wieder mit zwei funktionierenden Bremsen unterwegs war. Ich hab zwar den Namen des Verleihs vergessen, aber an dieser Stelle trotzdem nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön. Da Säckingen mein Zielort war hatte ich mich ja zu Beginn schon für die Ostvariante des Westwegs entschieden und radelte dementsprechend am Ostufer entlang weiter. Von dort ging es dann direkt moderat bergauf Richtung Bärental. Hier fings dann an knackig zu werden, was ja zu erwarten war da ich in Richtung Feldberg unterwegs war. Was ich allerdings gar nicht auf dem Radar hatte und ich mich heute noch wundere warum eigentlich nicht, war SCHNEEEEE. Hin zum Ausblickspunkt Zweiseenblick fand ich es ja noch ziemlich lustig, was sich aber schnell ändern sollte. Mittlerweile wurde es auch immer kälter und der Regen immer stärker. Am Caritashaus kam ich dann auf die B317 und fuhr dann weiter Richtung Herzogenhorn. Da wurde mir auch so langsam klar dass hier noch verdammt viel Schnee lag und ich mich langsam aber sicher mitten drin befand. Es wurde so extrem das ich eigentlich nur noch am durch den Schnee schieben war (ab dem Bundesleistungszentrum). Leider war mir mittlerweile auch schon recht kalt und meine Schuhe standen relativ schnell unter Schneewasser. Bei ca. 2-3 Grad regnete es zudem wie Bindfäden. Von da an war mir dann eigentlich klar dass ich irgendwie zur nächsten Straße gelangen musste und der Westweg erstmal hinten an gestellt werden sollte. Das gelang mir dann beim Steinbruch Bernau-Wacht wo ich auf die L149 drauf bin und ca. 6km im absolut vollen piss nach Präg abgefahren bin. Beim ersten Gasthof, dem Hirschen, bin ich eingekehrt. Vor lauter zittern hab ich erstmal 20 Minuten gebraucht um in meine Ersatzkleidung zu kommen und wieder einigermaßen  Temperatur zu erlangen. War echt sch Die Bedienung dafür umso freundlicher und ich konnte meine nassen Sachen an die Heizung hängen. In der Stube dann gleich mit allem eingedeckt was warm macht, Tee, Suppe, Maultaschen, Kaffee und noch mehr Tee. Nachdem es mit wieder besser ging und die Kälte halbwegs aus den Knochen war hab ich den weiteren Verlauf geplant. Ich entschied mich zu warten bis der Regen aufgehört hatte, was zum Glück auch bald der Fall war, und dann nicht mehr auf den Westweg zurück zu fahren sondern ab hier den direktesten Weg nach Säckingen einzuschlagen. Mein Bedarf für den Tag war irgendwie schon gedeckt. Ich bin dann entlang der L151 zum Hochkopf hoch gefahren was auch ohne original Westweg schon ordentlich Höhenmeter bedeutete. Von dort ging es dann in einer herrlichen Abfahrt Richtung Todtmoos. Ab hiert gings dann über teilweise recht schöne Rad-/Nebenwege ins wunderschöne Wehratal. Bis zum Stausee dann aber doch wieder fast ausschließlich auf der  L148, glücklicherweise wenig Verkehr. Inzwischen war das Wetter richtig gut geworden. Konnte mich aber nicht überwinden meine doppelte Schicht Kleidung abzulegen. An dem Tag sollte es mir erst wieder unter der Dusche so richtig warm werden. Von Wehr bin ich dann über die Radwege direkt zum Rhein und ganz genüsslich über Wallbach bis zum Zielort Bad Säckingen gerollt. Dort habe ich mir erstmal was süsses in der Innenstadt geholt und meinen Trip dann direkt am Wasser, vor der historischen Brücke sitzend Revue passieren lassen bevor ich zu Family bin.

  Fazit: Fuckann 1 Kilometer lang und 20km/h schnell seinJ.

  Nee im ernst, alles in allem wars für mich eine tolle Erfahrung mit vielen Ups und einigen Downs. So habe ich auf jeden Fall einiges zu erzählen gehabt und eine Menge unvergessliche Erinnerungen gesammelt. Ach ja und 4 Tage Zeit wären definitiv besser gewesen um an einigen herrlichen Stellen richtig zu genießen.


Stell dann bei Gelegenheit noch ein Bilderchen rein...


So Long...


----------



## JackRackam (17. Juli 2013)

Super,
danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Durch diverse Umfahrungen war das wohl zu schaffen, denn auf dem Original Westweg wohl kaum. Hatte ja so meine Zweifel über das Vorhaben.
Habe im Juni während der Hitzephase Freiburg -> Bad Wildbad (Nähe Pforzheim) auf div. Wanderwegen und schwerpunktmäßig Westweg gemacht. War auch jeden Tag ca. 8h unterwegs und musste viel schieben ....


----------



## quickmik1 (17. Juli 2013)

Ja, ausschließlich Original Westweg ist in 4 Tagen kaum zu schaffen. Habe ja wie beschrieben einige Abkürzungen genommen, sonst wärs in 3 nichts geworden. Hatte eh nie den Anspruch alles im Original zu bewältigen, die Schiebepassagen braucht doch eh kein Mensch


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. Juli 2013)

Danke für Deinen Bericht, da werden doch Erinnerungen wieder wach!!!! *träum*.............


----------



## 12die4 (20. August 2013)

@quickmik1: Auch von mir vielen Dank für den Erfahrungsbericht. Deine Tour war ja schon eine kleine Odyssee mit viel Pech dabei. Schlechtes Wetter, okay kann einen erwischen, wenn man nicht ganz spontan planen kann. Der Bremsendefekt war aber unnötig. Hattest du das Rad vorher nicht gründlich durchgecheckt? Sonst kann sich so eine Bremssattelschraube ja kaum lösen.
Klingt jedenfalls toll. An 3 Tagen hätte ich das niemals gemacht. Gibt einige, die den WW komplett und ohne große Abweichungen an 3 Tagen durchfahren, aber das ist dann schon Quälerei. Ich hab's schon ewig vor in 5 Tagen zu machen. Die ersten zwei Tage bin ich auch schon zweimal gefahren. Danach war aber immer Schluss, entweder wegen Defekts oder Katastrophenwetter und Unterkühlung.
Die langen Schiebepassagen sind schon recht schlauchend. Daher würde ich die bekannten auch jederzeit umfahren. Aber kurze, kleine stören mich nicht. Dafür belohnt der WW dann zu sehr mit Ausblicken und schönen Abfahrten.


----------



## vitaminc (19. Mai 2014)

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber kurze Frage:

Der Westweg am Blößling, ist das "fahrtechnisch bergab" lohnenswert ?

Wir würden dann am Hochkopf vorbei kommen, ab da wollten wir dann in Richtung Belchen. Da habe ich aber dazwischen nichts interessantes (traillastiges) gefunden, so dass ich dann über Ehrsberg, Schönau, Utzenfeld zur Hütte Knöpflesbrunnen fahren würde, dort dann nächtigen. Alternative mit Trails wäre der Bikepark Todtnau, aber das könnte too much werden.

Nehme hier gerne Tipps an, Danke!


----------



## Tristero (13. Juni 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber kurze Frage:
> 
> Der Westweg am Blößling, ist das "fahrtechnisch bergab" lohnenswert ?
> 
> ...



Mir ist nicht ganz klar, in welche Richtung Ihr fahren wollt. Nach Norden ist der Trail - wart damals zumindest so - nett, aber kurz. Siehst Du auch auf der Karte. Nach Süden ist länger Trail, im Prinzip bis zum Weißenbachsattel runter.


----------



## vitaminc (13. Juni 2014)

Hat sich erledigt, wir sind die Tour bereits gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (17. Juni 2014)

Also ich bin den Westweg die letzte Woche endlich komplett gefahren. Wobei ich "komplett" dahingehend eingrenzen muss, dass ich die erste Etappe vekürzt habe. Habe die letzten zwei Jahre ja jeweils schon Versuche gestartet, die dann einmal wegen techn. Defekt und einmal mit 8°C und Dauerregen abgebrochen werden mussten.

Dieses Jahr ging alles glatt, ich hatte aber durch meine Kenntnisse der ersten Etappe nicht unbedingt Lust, nochmal von Pforzheim aus zu starten. Stattdessen fing die Tour in Karlsruhe an. Dort bin ich aber erstmal in die S-Bahn eingestiegen und auf das Rad hab ich mich erst in Bad Herrenalb gesetzt. Von dort ging es über den Geisbrunnenplatz zum Weithäusleplatz am Westweg. Die erste Etappe führte mich dann durch Forbach und über die Badener Höhe, die ich über die hier schon des öfteren beschriebenen Umfahrung (anstatt über den Wegscheid und den Zweiseenblick) erklommen habe. Die Unterkunft war das "Naturfreunde Haus Badener Höhe" kurz vor Sand. Die erste Etappe war abartig heiß (z. T. >35°C), was mir bis Forbach nicht viel ausgemacht hat. Der Aufstieg zur Badener Höhe ist jedoch auf der Umfahrung über weite Strecken unter der prallen Sonne verlaufen und bei 7km/h hatte man auch keinen Fahrtwind der gekühlt hätte. Daher musste ich mit aktuen Hitzeproblemen kämpfen. Ein paar kurze Pausen im Schatten und das Abkühlen der Füsse in der Schwarzenbachtalsperre halfen da aber ganz gut. Ebenfalls gut war, dass ich durch den Start in Bad Herrenalb nicht allzu viele km am ersten Tag machen musste. Viel war am Ende nicht mehr im Tank. Die knappen 50km waren auch so schon anstrengend genug. Highlight des ersten Tages ist die Abfahrt vom Latschigfelsen nach Forbach. Nach wie vor habe ich mit den Spitzkehren Probleme, da es hier in Stuttgart keine Örtlichkeiten gibt, wo man die und das Umsetzen des Hinterrades mal üben könnte. Ansonsten war der Trail aber sehr gut fahrbar und kam mir nun beim dritten Mal dort herunter, auch wesentlich leichter vor als anfangs. Wer Spitzkehren kann, wird hier also keine Probleme bekommen. Die restliche Strecke ist eher trailarm und verläuft viel auf breiten Schotterwegen. Ausnahmen gibt es aber natürlich auch und dafür gibt es bereits tolle Ausblicke über die umliegenden Täler. Besonders die Aussichtstürme am Hohloh und der Badener Höhe sollten unbedingt erklommen werden, sofern das Wetter mitspielt.

Die zweite Etappe ging von Sand aus bis auf die Hark. Auch diese Etappe war kürzer als bei meiner ursprünglichen Planung von Pforzheim aus, da die Badener Höher bereits am Vortag geschafft war. So war auch diese Etappe unter 50km lang. Die Aufstiege waren eher kurzer Natur, den auf die Hornisgrinde vielleicht ausgenommen. Der Hochkopf ist schnell erklommen (kurze Schiebepassage inkl.) und lockt dafür mit einem tollen Trail inkl. Abfahrt nach Unterstmatt. Erster Leckerbissen. Die Hornisgrinde habe ich dann ganz anders angefahren. Aus dem ersten Versuch wusste ich schon, dass die Auffahrt bis Ochsenstall mit dem Fahrrad höchst schwierig ist. Daher bin ich den Wirtschaftsweg diagonal über die Skipiste folgend hochgefahren und bin kurz vor Ochsenstall rechts und dann links steil hinauf. Auf diese Weise kommt man bei der Wetterwarte auf den steinigen Weg und von dort auf das Hochplateau. Angenehm zu fahren, auch wenn das letzte Stück anspruchsvoller ist und mit besser Aussicht als der WW. Für die Abfahrt habe ich den leichten Weg entlang der Busstraße zum Mummelsee hinunter genommen. Hier war ich vor zwei Jahren auch die meisten Zeit am Schieben, worauf ich diesmal keine Lust hatte. Lieber Kilometer machen und die Hitze (wieder deutlich >30°C) möglichst schnell hinter sich lassen. Auf dem folgenden Abschnitt hinter der Hornisgrinde werden nicht mehr viel Höhenmeter gemacht. Es geht auf der Hochebene an Darmstätter Hütte und Wildsee vorbei. Die Abzweigung des Hauptwegs in Richtung Wildsee würde ich persönlich nicht nochmal mitmachen. Nach kurzer schöner Abfahrt gelangt man an die Abzweigung in den Wildseekessel, der auch zu Fuss schwierig ist. Als Radfahrer bliebt dann nur eine etwas längere Schiebepassage wieder hinauf entlang des Hauptweges. Lieber gleich oben bleiben und Kraft sparen. Aussichten auf den Wildsee kommen eh erst später am Euting-Grab. Beim Schliffkopf warten dann flowige Wurzeltrails, die gut zu fahren sind und daher viel Spaß machen. Hinter der verlassenen Alexanderschanze biegt der WW in die Wildnis ein, bleibt aber immer gut fahrbar mit einigen Leckerbissen aber auch vereinzelt langweiligen Schotterstraßen. Die Reststrecke zur Hark war recht schnell bewältigt. Trotz der hohen Temperaturen ging es mir an diesem Tag sehr gut. Gegen Ende drohten Regenwolken und ein Gewitter. Während der Tour und auch auf der Hark blieb es aber trocken.

Am dritten Tag erwarteten mich wieder hochsommerliche Temperaturen von 33°C und mehr. In der kühlen Morgenluft war das noch sehr angenehm. Daher entschied ich mich auch, den 8km Umweg zum Brandenkopf zu machen. Leider hatte das Gasthaus dort an diesem Tag aber eh Ruhetag und es war nichts los. So blieb nur die Möglichkeit Panorama-Fotos vom exponierten Turm zu machen. Der Rückweg startet mit einem kurzen für mich unfahrbaren, da sehr grobfelsig ausgelegten, Wanderpfad. Der Rest des Abstechers ist fahrtechnisch eher von der langweiligen Art. Daher kann ich diesen Umweg nur für eine eingeplante Stärkung am Gasthaus empfehlen. Bis zum Spitzfelsen wechseln sich Nadelwaldpfade, Schotterstraßen und Wurzelpfade ab. Eine gute Mischung. Am Spitzfelsen wartet dann erstmal ein gerölllastiger Pfad auf den Abfahrer, der nach einem kurzen Schotterweg in einen Zick-Zack-Pfad übergeht. Leider habe ich hier irgendwie die Abbiegung verfehlt und bin stattdessen auf Schotter die letzten Höhenmeter runter. War dann zu faul um nochmal hoch zu strampelt. Hausach habe ich schnell hinter mir gelassen und den Farrenkopf komplett ausgelassen, da ich von vielen Leuten hier bereits gehört habe, das der Abschnitt bergauf vollkommen unfahrbar und sehr kraftraubend ist. Aus Umfahrung bin ich das Hauserbachtal hinaufgekurbelt, was jedoch auch alles andere als easy war. Denn die Sonne hat erbarmungslos auf das kleine, schattenarme Talsträßchen heruntergebrannt. Am Ende der Umfahrung warteten dann ein kurzer Trail und einie Menge sehr steiler aber fahrbarer Rampen bis ich wieder auf den WW war. Bei solchem Wetter sollte man sich gut überlegen, ob das wirklich Kräfte spart. Ansonsten eine durchaus empfehlenswerte, wenn auch unspektakuläre Umfahrung. Am Büchereck kommt man wieder auf den WW. Es folgen die Schanzen, der Huberfelsen und der Karlstein. Bei allen wird der WW kurzzeitig sehr steil und unwegsam, wodurch schieben/tragen angesagt ist. Sehr kräfteraubend und nur bedingt lohnenswert, mMn. Daher habe ich den letzten, den Karlstein dann ausgelassen und direkt zum Hotel Schöne Aussicht zur Stärkung. Danach entspannt sich die Lage wieder deutlich. Man hat wieder ein Höhenplateau erreicht und macht auf den letzten 15km bis zur Martinskapelle nur noch wenige Höhenmeter. Aufgrund des kraftraubenden ersten Abschnitts ging es mir aber nicht mehr allzu gut und auch leichte Steigungen zwangen mich in kleine Gänge. Daher war ich froh, am Ende das mit 1100m nochmal auf einer Anhöhe gelegene Martinskappelle zur Übernachtung zu erreichen. Wieder drohten am Abend dicke Gewitterwolken, die aber erneut vorbeizogen. Bei Donnergrollen vor dem Gasthaus zu sitzen, dem Treiben zuzuschauen und ein kühles Weizen zu trinken, hat schon echt was. 

Tag 4 und 5 folgen.


----------



## JackRackam (17. Juni 2014)

...klasse! 
Beim Lesen kommen Erinnerungen hoch!
Freue mich schon auf deinen weiteren Bericht!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Juni 2014)

Mehr!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (18. Juni 2014)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mehr!


noch mehr , freue mich auch schon mehr zu lesen, jaja lange ists her....

Habe gerade nochmal in alten Erinnerungen geschwelgt und festgestellt, dass meine Westwegtour schon 8 Jahre her ist !!!


----------



## 12die4 (18. Juni 2014)

Soo, hier Teil 2 meines Berichtes. Habe jetzt mal die GPS Aufzeichnungen gesichtet. Ist sogar laut diesen Daten mehr KM und Höhenmeter geworden, als ich gedacht hätte:

Tag 1: 46,3km und 1665hm
Tag 2: 54,8km und 1360hm
Tag 3: 55,0km und 1950hm
Tag 4: 69,5km und 1890hm
Tag 5: 64,4km und 1625hm

Ob die Daten nun besser stimmen als die offiziell kolportierten wage ich nicht zu beurteilen. Aufzeichnung erfolgte mit einem Garmin Oregon 450.

Die GPS Daten habe ich euch hochgeladen. Siehe unten.
Bilder folgen auch noch in kürze. Muss nur noch selber sichten und eine Auswahl treffen. Hab seit meiner Rückkehr nicht viel Zeit gefunden.

Heute folgt Tag 4:

Tag 4 fing auf der Martinskapelle bei endlich angenehmen Temperaturen an. An diesem Tag sollten es nicht mehr als 24°C werden, was wohl den abendlichen Gewittern zu verdanken war. Kurz hinter der Martinskappe ging es zunächst auf den Brent hinauf, ein mit 1150m nur unwesentlich höher gelegenen Berg, dessen Gipfel so glatt ist, dass man kaum mitbekommen würde, auf einem Berg zu sein, wenn dort nicht ihn nicht ein Naturfreunde Haus und in der Ferne ein Aussichtsturm ankündigen würde. Der Westweg folgt hier einem Pfad, der parallel zur Fahrstraße folgt und viel Spaß macht. Ein flowiger Schotterpfad führt zwischen Wald rechts und Weidezaun links hindurch. Macht richtig Spaß, es hier laufen zu lassen. Danach macht man zunächst leider erstmal Kilometer auf Asphalt und breiten Forstwegen und fährt an Furtwangen vorbei. Erst dahinter wird der Weg wieder Traillastiger, folgt aber immer niveauneutral der B500 und ist daher nicht unbedingt malerisch. Erst am Thurner-Pass ist es damit vorbei und der Westweg zweigt von der Landstraße ins Dickicht ab. Langsam steigt der Weg wieder an, bleibt dabei zumeist auf schönen Trails, die immer weiter ansteigen, bis man nach einer steilen Rampe die Weisstannenhöhe (1192m) erreicht hat. Im Anschluss geht es kontinuierlich bergab und Titisee kommt bereits in Sichtweite. Die Touristadt habe ich nach einer kleinen, günstigen und leckeren Stärkung am örtlichen Golfplatz (zu empfehlen!) schnell wieder verlassen. Nächstes Ziel war Hinterzarten. Zuvor muss man sich aber auf die Kesslerhöhe hochkurbeln und genießt dabei ein paar Blicke ins Umland. Kurz danach kündigen die Köpfe der Skisprungschanzen den Hermann-Dischler-Pfad an. Im oberen Teil wirklich spaßig, war das Zick-Zack im unteren Teil für mich leider nicht fahrbar. Hier geht es wohl wirklich nicht, wenn man das Umsetzen des Hinterrads richtig gut beherrscht, da die Kehren noch eine ganze Ecke enger als nach Forbach hinunter sind. Hinter Hinterzarten geht es auf direktem Wege ins Feldberg-Massiv hinein, was man an der kontinuierlichen aber gut fahrbaren Steigung gut merkt. Es wechseln sich Pfade und Schotterstraßen ab. Ausblicke gibt es hier noch keine. Am Rufenholzplatz stand ich dann vor der Wahl, die fahrbare Version des Feldberg-Aufstiegs über den Raimartihof und die Gipfelstraße zu nehmen, oder die schönere aber schiebeintensive Originalroute, den Emil-Thoma-Weg zu nutzen. Ich entschied mich angesichts meiner guten Kondition an diesem Tag für die Originalroute. Leider steht bereits bei gut 1200hm ein Fahrrad-Verbotsschild, was ich zunächst unsinnigerweise befolgte. Denn im unteren Teil ist der Pfad sehr gut fahrbar, einzelne Holzbohlenstege schlechten Zustands mal ausgenommen. Da sich das Wetter im Laufe des Tages auch etwas zugezogen hatte und nun mit Regen drohnte, waren auch nicht viele Wanderer unterwegs. Daher bin ich dann immer wieder zwischendurch aufgestiegen um einige Meter zu fahren. Der Weg hat dann doch etliche Stellen, die aus meiner Sicht nicht fahrbar sind bergauf. Trotzdem halte ich das generelle Fahrradverbot hier nicht ganz gerechtfertigt. Verlässt der Emil-Thoma-Weg dann bei ca. 1350hm den Wald, wird er wieder fahrbar und macht sogar richtig Spaß, wenn man sich nicht erwischen lässt. Leider habe ich auf dem gesamten Aufstieg leider keinen guten Blick über den Feldsee unter mir erhaschen können. Vielleicht habe ich auch einen Aussichtspunkt leicht abseits des Weges übersehen. War jedenfalls enttäuscht, kein Foto machen zu können. Während des Aufstiegs bekam ich ein paar Tropfen von einem nahenden Gewitter ab. Bis ich am Gipfel war, war das aber schon wieder weiter gezogen und es klarte wieder langsam auf.
Nach einer Stärkung in der St. Wilhelmer Hütte ging es dann zum Stübenwasen, der schnell erreicht ist und von dort hinab in Richtung Notschrei. Die ersten Meter verlaufen dabei auf einem breiten Weg, der durch sein Gefälle gut Geschwindigkeit bringt. Lustig war, dass die Querungen der Regenabflüsse dabei ab Geschwindigkeiten über 30km/h mit etwas Körpereinsatz richtig gute Sprungschanzen geboten haben. Hat Mordslaune gebracht, dort herunterzubügeln. Am Notschrei angekommen geht es nochmal einige hm bergauf durch ein Sumpfgebiet auf Schotterweg. Die letzten 2,5km sind wieder prächtig: ein abwechselungsreicher Schotterpfad zwischen beidseitigen Weidezäunen führt zwischen Kuhwiesen und anderem hindurch, schlängelt sich sehr flowig und spaßig bergab, bis man kurz vor dem Wiedener Eck ist. Einfach nur geil zu fahren. Hat mir ein breites Grinsen aufs Gesicht gezaubert. Aber Achtung: Am Ende vom Trail war der Weidezaun dann plötzlich quer gespannt. Ohne Fähnchen als Warnung! Kurz darauf war das Wiedener Eck als Etappenziel erreicht. Ich fuhr das alte Sträßchen nach Wieden hinunter und übernachtete in einem der schönen Gästehäuser bei einer sehr freundlichen Dame, die mich am nächsten Morgen sogar wieder hoch zum Eck fuhr. An diesem Tag fühlte ich mich so gut und war so happy, dass ich am liebsten noch 10-15km weiter gefahren wäre. Fast zu schade, trotz der fortgeschrittenen Uhrzeit von ca. 17:45h schon einzukehren. Am Ende der Etappe hab ich dann bemerkt, dass ich die vorderen Beläge verschlissen hatte. Waren vor dem Westweg noch auf 2/3 Belag. Zum Glück war Ersatz im Rucksack.


----------



## Tristero (20. Juni 2014)

Super Bericht!

Wäre schön, wenn Du noch was zu den Unterkünften sagen könntest (falls das noch jmd außer mir interessiert, könnte ich das auch, wenngleich meine Infos schon gut abgelagert sind).

Und Bilder wären natürlich toll, wenn Du hast.

Warst Du jetzt mit dem Deinem Epic unterwegs? Was würdest Du denn jetzt sagen, welches Bike besser geeignet ist?

Gruß,

Tristero


----------



## 12die4 (23. Juni 2014)

Japp, Bilder kommen definitiv noch. Aber ich bitte um etwas Geduld. 

Meine Unterkünfte waren:
Tag 1 auf 2: NFH Badener Höhe
Gastgeber etwas militärisch im Ton, aber durchaus nett. Das Haus ist sehr minimalistisch ausgestattet. Zum Beispiel keine Steckdose auf dem Zimmer, jedes Zimmer ist mit zwei Betten vollgestopft, kaum Platz zum Treten. Matrazen extrem hart. WC & Dusche auf der Etage. Aber immerhin leise, wenn da in der Nacht nicht ein Sturm aufgezogen wäre, der um die Ecken des Hauses geheult ist. Frühstück war okay, das Abendessen fand ich etwas zu fettig und daher nur bedingt lecker. Übernachtungspreis mit 21€ war dafür günstig. Leider gab es hier keine Leihhandtücher. Hatte meins um Gewicht zu sparen nicht mitgenommen. Lage schön, aber nicht spektakulär mit Blick auf Herrenwies.

Tag 2 auf 3: Harkhof
Sehr freundliche Gastgeber mit Übernachtung in echter Bauernhof-Atmosphäre. Bin nur noch im Mehrbettzimmer untergekommen, das aus 6 Betten bestand (zwei Etagen mit je drei Matrazen nebeneinander. Auch hier nur wenige Steckdosen, aber immerhin eine auf dem Zimmer. WC und Dusche sind auf der Etage. War letztendlich doch allein im Zimmer. Trotzdem konnte ich nicht richtig gut schlafen, da das Fenster leider zum Kuhstall lag und ich daher die ganze Nacht das Glockenbimmeln gehört habe. Ansonsten super idyllisch und ruhig gelegen. Das Abendessen war eine große Vesperplatte, was auf der Hark alles aus eigener Produktion stammt (Brot, Butter, Käse, Wurst...). Ist jedoch sehr fleischlastig und daher nicht wirklich vegetarier-geeignet. Wenn man nachfragt, überlegen sich die Gastgeber aber was (mir war's egal als Fleischesser). Frühstück auch lecker, aber auf Brötchen muss man verzichten. Leider wieder kein Leihhandtuch. Preis: 17€ inkl. Frühstück und damit saubillig.

Tag 3 auf 4: Gasthof zur Martinskapelle
Lage ruhig, aber weniger Aussicht als bei den vorigen Unterkünften. Daher nicht ganz so idyllisch. Das Haus ist dafür umso uriger. Komplett aus dunklem Holz innen und außen ergibt das eine sehr interessante Atmosphäre. Die Gastgeber sind ein altes Ehepaar, dem praktisch der ganze Ort gehört (auch der Kolmenhof nebenan an der Donauquelle). Sehr nette und zuvorkommende Menschen. Zimmer sind auch eher karg eingerichtet, was aber zum Haus passt. Waschbecken auf dem Zimmer, WC und Dusche auf der Etage. Das Essen war sehr lecker. Habe eine Gemüsewähe und Kuchen gegessen. Sehr zu empfehlen. Ebenfalls gutes Bier (Ketterer). Konnte die Nacht leider wieder nicht genießen, da ein paar Gäste meinten, ihre Enkel auch noch um 1 Uhr durch das Haus toben lassen zu müssen (Egomanen!) und so ein Holzhaus knarzt eben überall. Frühstück war der Hammer. Super Auswahl, besonders beim Müsli, dass man sich selber zusammenstellen konnte. Mit 31€ inkl. Frühstück zwar die teuerste Übernachtung, aber trotzdem sehr empfehlenswert.

Tag 4 auf 5: Haus Margarete (Wieden)
Sehr nette rüstige Dame, die einen im Haus begrüßt. Hatte das Glück allein im DZ unterzukommen und hatte somit auch TV auf dem Zimmer. Das EZ hatte wohl keinen TV. So konnte ich die Eröffnungsfeier der WM gucken. Betten super bequem, WC und Dusche auf dem Zimmer. Das Haus war scheinbar erst kürzlich komplett renoviert worden. Sieht alles sehr gepflegt und frisch aus. Die Lage ist verhältnismäßig ruhig, auch wenn die Passstraße direkt vor dem Haus entlang geht. Hier ist nachts kaum Verkehr. Die Dame war auch noch so hilfsbereit mir gratis Batterien zu spendieren und mich am Morgen noch hoch zum Eck zu fahren. Frühstück war auch sehr lecker. Abendessen gibt es nicht im Haus. Dafür muss man ein im Dorf zu einem der Hotels/Restaurants. Ich war im Hotel Sonnenhang und das war wirklich lecker. Preis war mit 30€ für das Gebotene wirklich günstig. Kann ich weiterempfehlen. Lage von Wieden ist schön, fällt gegenüber der Hark aber etwas ab.


Zu deiner letzten Frage: Ja, hatte das Epic dabei. Und bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Wahl gewesen. Mehr Federweg braucht es nur äußerst selten. Bin überall gut durchgekommen, was meine fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten nicht eh überfordert hätte. Das Mehrgewicht gegenüber dem Hardtail spürt man nicht. Dafür schont das Fully den Hintern, da die zahlreichen Schläge durch die steinigen/wurzligen Pfade deutlich abgedämpft werden. Hab mit dem Hardtail am zweiten Tag so sehr Poposchmerzen gehabt wie mit dem Fully die gesamte Zeit nicht. Außerdem hat man mit dem Fully an der Hinterradbremse mehr reserven, da das Rad hinten nicht so hin und her hoppelt. Das hat mir in einigen Abschnitten wirklich geholfen, wo ich wegen dem losen Geröll vorne kaum bremsen konnte.


----------



## 12die4 (23. Juni 2014)

Die Bilder sind nun übrigens online:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/57724

Bildbeschreibungen muss ich noch komplettieren. Die Panorama-Fotos hat er mir außerdem zu sehr verkleinert. Das werde ich bei Gelegenheit noch nachbessern. Text zu Tag 5 folgt auch noch. Hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## Beorn (23. Juni 2014)

Und wie das gefällt! Da werd ich beim anschaun direkt nostalgisch!

Bin den Westweg 2002 gefahren, damals undigital und forenlos, aber es kommen schöne Erinnerungen hoch, wenn ich die Bilder sehe (wir haben damals aus gewichtsgründen auf Photozeugs komplett verzichtet, könnt mich heut noch in A**** beißen dafür).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (24. Juni 2014)

Ja, ich bin auch anderen MTB Bikern begegnet, die zwar einen Fotoapparat dabei hatten, aber nur extrem selten auch geknipst haben. Man muss natürlich seinen Rhythmus beibehalten, aber Erinnerungen in Form von Fotos sind auch absolute Pflicht!


----------



## Beorn (24. Juni 2014)

Ich war damals mit der ererbten Spiegelreflex meines Opas unterwegs, analog, wenn ich sie denn mitgeschleppt habe oder eben auch nicht  Wir haben in Vesperschutzhütten mit Schlafsack gepennt (Schüler mit ohne sonderlichem Budget).


----------



## 12die4 (24. Juni 2014)

Klar, mit großer Spiegelreflex wär ich auch nicht gefahren. Wenn die im Rucksack ist, passt ja nix anderes mehr rein. Kompaktkamera muss schon sein. Aber schade um die tollen Fotos. Vielleicht ein Grund, den WW nochmal zu fahren??


----------



## Beorn (25. Juni 2014)

Das nächste Mal wird wohl um meinen Kindern zu zeigen, was für ein harter Hund ihr Papa früher mal war


----------



## Tristero (30. Juni 2014)

Nette Bilder. Die ganzen Tore gab's anno 2010 noch nicht - abgesehen von dem in Pforzheim. Mir ist auch nicht klar, wozu die gut sein sollen.


----------



## 12die4 (4. Juli 2014)

Danke, das Wetter war auch der Hammer.

Die Tore haben keinen tieferen Sinn. Dort sind immer Übersichtskarten vom Westweg und wo man sich gerade befindet angebracht. Außerdem ist in einem seitlichen Kästchen ein Stempel versteckt. Wer sich vorher eine Stempelkarte vom Schwarzwaldverein ausdruckt, kann sie hier befüllen.

Tag 5:
Heute sollte es vom Wiedener Eck über den Belchen, dann zum Blauen und von dort über Kandern nach Basel gehen. Dies war auf die Papier die längste Etappe mit ca 70km. Der Tag startete bei etwas diesigem Wetter. Am Wiedener Eck hing etwas Morgennebel, Tau war auf den Gräsern zu sehen, die auf den sonnenabgewandten Hängen wuchsen. Über Schotterwege geht es zunächst mal in Richtung Krinne. Unweit vom Startpunkt war der Westweg dann wegen Baumfällungen gesperrt, der Durchgang nur am Wochenende erlaubt. Da es Freitag war un dich in der Ferne bereits die Forstmaschinen hören konnte, bin ich der ausgeschilderten Umleitung gefolgt. Die Umleitung war allerdings nicht unbedingt ein Highlight. Zunächst steil bergauf, dann wieder bergab und anschließend auf Schotterwegen eine gefühlte Ewigkeit, bis man erst kurz vor der Krinne wieder auf den Westweg kommt. Ich bin mir sicher, die Originalroute ist schöner und motivierender zu fahren. Ab der Krinne geht es dann direkt in den Anstieg auf den Belchen hinauf. Zunächst ein breiterer Karrenweg, wird der Westweg dann zu einem schmalen Pfad, der sich im Zick-Zack den Hang hoch schlängelt. Mit nur wenigen Stellen ist das fahrbar, bis man bei gut 1200hm die Gipfelstraße kreuzt. Ab hier, so waren sich bislang alle einig, mit denen ich gesprochen habe, wird es für das MTB nicht mehr so spaßig. Schieben bzw. Tragen ist angesagt und man ist besser beraten, hier dann auf die Gipfelstraße auszuweichen. Das habe ich dann auch getan und es nicht bereut. Zwar ist die Straße fahrtechnisch natürlich nicht der Hit, dafür belohnt diese Route mit tollen Blicken auf die Bergflanken und hinab ins Tal in Richtung Böllen. Auf dem Belchengipfel herrscht dann streng genommen grundsätzlich Radverbot. Auf den breiten Schotterwegen zum Gipfelkreuz hinauf, habe ich das aber nicht eingesehen. Darüber hinaus waren die Wege fast menschenleer, da es noch früh am Vormittag war. Oben hatte ich dann das einzige Mal wirklich Pech mit dem Wetter: Als ich auf dem Belchen stand, zog gerade eine dicke Wolke um den Gipfel. Ausblick gleich Null. So konnte ich leider auch nichts von der so beeindruckenden Nordflanke des Bergs erkennen. Die Abfahrt bis zum Hohekelchsattel macht Spaß und bot wieder etwas mehr Ausblick. Am Sattel habe ich mich dann kurzfristig entschieden, nicht den Westweg über den Lützmann-Platz zu wählen und stattdessen den Karrenweg hinab zu fahren. Die Abfahrt vom Belchen war dadurch nur bedingt spektakulär. Ich war mir aber nicht sicher wegen der Zeit und wollte lieber nicht zu spät in Basel ankommen, da am selben Tag noch die Rückfahrt mit dem Zug anstand.
Hinter dem Belchen ging es dann zunächst immer wieder auf Trails im Hang abzweigend parallel zu einer Landstraße entlang, die mehrfach gekreuzt wird. Hier waren einige schöne, aber schwierige Abschnitte dabei. Lustig war, dass eine Gruppe älterer Franzosen auf ihren Rennrädern immer wieder sah, wenn ich auf die Landstraße zurück kam. Obwohl die Herren ja eindeutig die leichtere Strecke hatten und gekleidet waren wie Lance Armstrong. 
Wenig später, am Sirnitz-Sattel, zweigt der Westweg dann in den Wald ab und einer der schönsten Abschnitte für MTBler folgt. Über mindestens 8km verläuft er auf einem einzigen Single-Trail im Hang. Ultra-flowig, ohne echte Schwierigkeit, aber ganz sicher nicht langweilig. Einfach nur Fahrspaß pur. Und immer wenn man auf eine Waldautobahn kommt und denkt, der Trail wäre jetzt vorbei, zweigt er wenig später schon wieder auf der anderen Seite ab und das Erlebnis geht weiter. Das einzige, was hier fehlt, ist ein schöner Ausblick. Der Trail verläuft dauernd im Wald. Außerdem war an ein paar Stellen kurzes Absteigen erforderlich, da umgestürzte Bäume auf dem Pfad quer lagen.
Am Egerten (Schutzhütte) beginnt dann der Aufstieg zum Blauen, der leider wenig spektakulär war. Oben angekommen gab es dann aber bei guter Südaussicht einen leckeren Kuchen und Cappuccino. Da es trotz strahlend blauem Himmel etwas diesig war, konnte man die Alpen aber nicht ganz erkennen. Leider waren um den Blauen herum scheinbar erst kürzlich Forstarbeiten gelaufen. Daher waren sowohl Aufstieg als auch Abfahrt bis zum Hexenplatz nicht wirklich schön zu fahren. Der Boden war wie umgepflügt von den schweren Traktoren und ähnelte eher einer schlecht präparierten Waldautobahn als einem Wanderweg.
Die Wegstrecke bis nach Kandern war schnell überbrückt, auch weil es mit wenigen Ausnahmen immer wieder bergab geht. Ein kurzer Zwischenstopp an der Sausenburg und wenig später hat man das Markgräfler Land endgültig erreicht. Von Kandern aus ist es aber dann keine ebenerdige Tour. Zur Wolfsschlucht und später bei Wollbach und am Tüllinger Berg müssen noch dreimal kurze aber knackige Anstiege bewältigt werden. Dabei sieht man immer mehr Kirsch- und Apfelbäume. Die Burg Husen kündigt Lörrach, den letzten Ort vor der Schweiz, an und die letzten Kilometer verläuft der Westweg (auf Schweizer Seite so gut wie keine Ausschilderung mehr vorhanden!) mehrere Kilometer an einem Fluss entlang, bis man schließlich am Badischen Bahnhof Basel steht.
In Basel musste ich mich dann erstmal über die Ur-Schweizer Freundlichkeit aufregen, da mich eine Zimtzicke der DB im Reisebüro sofort des Hauses verweisen wollte, nachdem ich mit meinem Rad (kein Schloss) hinein gegangen war und anschließend ein fetter Schweizer in der Warteschlange ungefragt ständig Kommentare abgeben musste und mich damit auf die Palme brachte. Die DB war sowieso total überfordert mich dann noch mit Rad nach Karlsruhe zurück zu bringen. Angeblich wegen einer Baustelle am Schienennetz. Um nach Karlsruhe zu kommen, musste ich mit einem IRE nach Singen (kurz vor dem Bodensee) und dann mit einem RE über Donaueschingen, Triberg, Offenburg, Baden-Baden zurück. Fahrtzeit: über 4 Stunden. Gefühlt war ich mit dem Rad die letzten Tage schneller unterwegs. Erst um kurz vor 22 Uhr war ich dann wieder daheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (18. Juli 2014)

OK, Dein Rückweg ist Horror. Weiß noch, dass wir recht früh in Basel sein mussten, um über die Rheinschiene zurückfahren zu können.


----------



## Wooly (22. August 2014)

Moin,

ich war gerade mit meiner Frau 4 Tage auf dem Westweg, und habe einen neuen Übernachtungstip. Kurz vor Titisee findet man das Berghäusle, eine Wanderhütte, die seit einem Jahr von einem jungen Kölner Paar übernommen worden ist. Superbillige saubere Zimmer, sehr nette Atmosphäre, gutes Essen und einfach mal eine etwas andere Wanderhütte ... sehr zu empfehlen !!!!

http://www.schwarzwald-berghaeusle.de


----------



## Sven Freiburg (23. August 2014)

Danke für den Tipp! Hab ich mir mal gemerkt für ein Schwarzwald-WE. 
Sind die denn offen für Mountainbiker und haben eine Garage?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. August 2014)

Wooly schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich war gerade mit meiner Frau 4 Tage auf dem Westweg, und habe einen neuen Übernachtungstip. Kurz vor Titisee findet man das Berghäusle, eine Wanderhütte, die seit einem Jahr von einem jungen Kölner Paar übernommen worden ist. Superbillige saubere Zimmer, sehr nette Atmosphäre, gutes Essen und einfach mal eine etwas andere Wanderhütte ... sehr zu empfehlen !!!!
> 
> http://www.schwarzwald-berghaeusle.de



Bei meiner Tour 2007 habe ich auch dort geschlafen, scheinbar bei den Vorgängern. War damals schon super!!!


----------



## Wooly (9. September 2014)

Sven Freiburg schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! Hab ich mir mal gemerkt für ein Schwarzwald-WE.
> Sind die denn offen für Mountainbiker und haben eine Garage?



so eine Art Gartenhütte, allerdings habe ich unsere Räder einfach nur draussen angeschlossen ... bei den "unglaublichen Massen" die da täglich vorbeikommen sind glaube ich die Fahrraddiebe rar gesäht ... ;-) ... und die sind glaube ich zu allen nett, egal ob Biker, Wanderer oder sonst etwas ... einfach mal vorbeischauen !!


----------



## Sven Freiburg (9. September 2014)

Merci!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. September 2014)

Sven Freiburg schrieb:


> Merci!


Meins durfte damals im die Garage, aber wie gesagt, war bei den Vorgängern.


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie viele Höhenmeter es von Pforzheim bis Forbach sind?

Gruß Eva


----------



## 12die4 (5. Mai 2015)

Hmm, grob geschätzt so 1200-1400. Aber ich kann es genauer nachschauen, wenn ich mal Zeit habe.


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (5. Mai 2015)

das wäre nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackRackam (5. Mai 2015)

Eva_Renchtal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie viele Höhenmeter es von Pforzheim bis Forbach sind?
> 
> Gruß Eva


1428Hm hoch 1383hm runter
Bitteschöööön, Grüßle!


----------



## 12die4 (5. Mai 2015)

Okay, dann brauch ich ja nicht mehr gucken...


----------



## Redshred (5. Mai 2015)

Übersicht der Etappen  :http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/entdecken/Wandern/Westweg/Die-Etappen


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (8. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Mena (21. Mai 2015)

Tausend Dank für den detailreich liebevollen Bericht, sehr inspirierend! Ich werds wahrscheinlich nächste Woche versuchen. Sollte man die Übernachtungen vorher buchen oder reicht es, wenn man sich einige strategisch sinnvolle Telefonnummern aufschreibt?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Mai 2015)

Mena schrieb:


> Tausend Dank für den detailreich liebevollen Bericht, sehr inspirierend! Ich werds wahrscheinlich nächste Woche versuchen. Sollte man die Übernachtungen vorher buchen oder reicht es, wenn man sich einige strategisch sinnvolle Telefonnummern aufschreibt?



Viel Erfolg bei Deiner Tour - für gutes Wetter drücke ich Dir die Daumen.

Da nächste Woche Ferien in BaWü sind, würde ich buchen. Außer Du brauchst nach einem anstrengenden Tag noch den Nervenkitzel, im Ungewissen zu sein, ob Du was zum Übernachten findest oder nicht. 

Welche Route planst Du und wo willst Du übernachten?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. Mai 2015)

Aloha,

also ich bin seit Samstag zurück, wollte über das lange WE von PF bis Basel. Da ich nicht wusste, wie die Gruppe funktioniert, hatte ich nichts gebucht und trotz langem WE noch Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gefunden. Der Ochsenstall hatte auch noch freie Betten, im Harkhof im Matratzenlager waren auch noch zwei Betten frei. Beides aber klasse Locations 

Wir hatten immer um die Mittagszeit angerufen, als absehbar war, wie weit wir es noch schaffen. Ein paar Nrn. hatte ich mir notiert, so brauchte ich nicht lange suchen.

"Leider" mussten wir Samstag vom Karlstein nach Hornberg abfahren (auch schön!) weil uns nach 1. Bremse ohne Druckpunkt 2. Platten auch noch 3. der Freilauf festgefressen ist...

Bis Basel hätten wir es eh nicht mehr geschafft, da der Freitag komplett ins Wasser gefallen ist, und wir uns nur zu 45 km motivieren konnten. Aber dafür waren Abendessen und Frühstück (und das ganze Drumherum) im Harkhof vom Feinsten!

Grüßle


----------



## Mena (21. Mai 2015)

Hm, die Ferien sind ein gutes Argument fürs Buchen, zudem bin ich auch noch in finanzieller Hinsicht ziemlich eingeschränkt. Andererseits wird es meine erste richtige mtb Tour, also kann ich schwer einschätzen, ob ich die Etappen wie geplant schaffe. In den letzten Jahren war ich viel mit Trekkingrad und Zelt unterwegs und bei einer Alpenüberquerung zu Fuß hab ich ca. 1000hm am Tag geschafft. @ Andi, ihr hattet mit drei Pannen schon extremes Pech oder? Derlei Geschichten will ich nämlich nicht auch noch einplanen  Ich hab folgende Stationen vor:

Pforzheim – hinter Forbach (Bergwaldhütte Sand oder NFH Badener Höhe) – Harkhof – Furtwangen (Gasthof zum Hirschen oder Haus Waldblick) – Wieden (Haus Margarete) – ab Wieden dann nicht Basel, sondern Lenzburg in der Schweiz zu Freunden

Es sollten nicht deutlich über 2000hm pro Tag sein, stimmt das soweit oder hab ich was übersehen?

Ich denke ich werde buchen; sollte was schiefgehen, kann ich ja immer noch normalen Radwegen folgen (google maps sagt 4300hm, 269km).

Trotz Gefahr inflationären Gebrauchs des Wortes: Vielen vielen Dank für die großartige Unterstützung! Ihr seid eine wunderbare Gemeinschaft hier


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Mai 2015)

Der Kreis der Westweg-Bezwinger ist ein elitärer Kreis der verpflichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (24. Mai 2015)

@Mena ja klar, da kam schon einiges zusammen... der Freilauf und die Bremsen haben auch nichts mit dem anspruchsvollen Westweg zu tun


----------



## eazy_isi (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind gerade in den Planungen für den Westweg. Die Route steht soweit, jetzt stellt sich noch die Frage nach Übernachtungstips und Hinweisen zu den geplanten Etappen (Länge etc.). Die Route soll wenn möglich ohne Umfahrungen dem Westweg folgen (so ist zumindest der Plan  )
Wir würden Montags mit dem Zug nach Pforzheim und dann gegen 13:00h am Kupferhammer starten. Hier stellt sich schon die Frage ob das Zeitfenster für die Etappe ausreicht. Aber bevor ich zuviel drumherum schreibe, hier mal die Etappen:

Tag 1: 50,7km 1320HM Pforzheim - Forbach
Tag 2: 64,2km 2010HM Forbach - Harkhof
Tag 3: 58km 2080HM Harkhof - Kalte Herberge
Tag 4: 64,4km 1790HM Kalte Herberge - Haldenhof
Tag 5: 46km 1000HM Haldenhof -Basel 


Herzlichen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
eazy_isi


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (25. Juni 2015)

Hi, 
wir sind den kompletten Westweg in der ersten Juniwoche gefahren und in Pforzheim auch erst um 13.30Uhr mit dem Zug angekommen. Zeitfenster hat uns locker gereicht. Waren um 19Uhr in Forbach. Übernachtet haben wir dort bei Renate Fritz (sehr zu empfehlen, kleine Privatpension direkt am Westweg). 
2. Etappe haben wir genauso gestaltet wie ihr. Am 3. Tag gings bei uns bis zum Naturfreundehaus Brend und am 4. Tag bis Wiedener Eck (Haus Talblick). 
Unsere Umfahrungen waren: -
- ab Unterstmatt  über Schotter auf die Hornisgrinde und auf Teerstraße runter
- übers Hauserbachtal den Farrenkopf umfahren
- letztes Stück zum Feldberg über Zastler Hütte und nicht den original Emil-Thoma-Weg, da zuviele Wanderer

Die Umfahrungen haben wir allerdings im Nachhinein bereut. Original wäre schon besser gewesen. Im Hauserbachtal wars z.B. extrem heiß und es gibt keinen Schatten. Der Emil-Thoma-Weg ist wohl auch nur halb so schlimm, schieben wäre da gegangen. Belchen haben wir alles Originalroute gemacht und nichts bereut! Super Weg, man kann alles Schieben auf den letzten paar hm und muss NICHT tragen!

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen. Viel Spaß euch! Ist eine geniale Tour!!!
Gruß Eva


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Juni 2015)

Hi @eazy_isi

@Eva_Renchtal  Aussage kann ich Dir bestätigen, dass das ganze Stück den Feldberg hoch fahrbar ist. Der Weg ist zwar nicht immer schön und oben hast Du def. dicke Oberschenkel, aber das Gefühl hochgeradelt zu sein, hat uns entschädigt.

Auch wenn Umfahrungen grundsätzlich verpöhnt sind, würde ich von Forbach zur Wegscheide nicht hoch fahren wollen, runter bin ich dass schon oft gefahren. Standard-Umfahrung hier ist er Kapellenweg, der unterhalb vom Staudamm rauskommt. Dann kannst Du in der Mitte vom See hoch zur Wegscheide fahren und die Badner Höhe noch mitnehmen.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (25. Juni 2015)

Stimmt, so sind wir auch auf die Badner Höhe gefahren. Hatte ich schon wieder vergessen ^^


----------



## Grossvater (27. Juni 2015)

@neueste Westwegfahrer: irgendwelche negativen Erfahrungen gemacht bezügl 2m Regel? 

Bin vor paar Jahren mal von PF bis Feldberg und hab mir fest vorgenommen, irgendwann mal wieder den kompletten WW in Angriff zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eva_Renchtal (27. Juni 2015)

Die Abfahrt vom Belchen ist gesperrt, da steht ein Schild, weiß aber nicht ob das schon lange steht. Wanderer waren im südlichen Bereich eher etwas genervt, obwohl wir langsam gemacht haben, uns bedankt haben usw... Es gab schon zwei, drei blöde Kommentare, wo wir zurecht gewiesen wurden. Bis halbe Strecke nur positive Erfahrung mit Wanderern!
Durch den Burghof der Burg Röteln sollte man nicht fahren, der Burgherr ist fast ausgerastet als wir mit ca. 5kmh durchgerollt sind. Ein Auto hingegen ist in den Hof hineingerast, das war erlaubt (und wirklich gefährlich). Wir haben dort dann auch nicht eingekehrt, weil der Typ echt einen extrem Anfall bekommen hat, sodass die komplette Kundschaft im Burgcafe blöd geschaut hat (wir auch )


----------



## Grossvater (28. Juni 2015)

@Eva_Renchtal 
Danke für die Info. Sowas hab ich fast befürchtet


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (29. Juni 2015)

Wir waren Samstags morgens auf dem Belchen. Es war wenig los (nur ein paar Wanderer, die mit der Gondel hoch kamen). Auf dem gesperrten Weg dann eine Vierergruppe und zwei Zweiergruppen angetroffen. Sind den Trail gefahren und haben rechtzeitig langsam gemacht, wurden mehr oder weniger mürrisch vorbeigelassen. Also möglichst früh oben sein oder vll. sogar unter der Woche fahren


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Juni 2015)

Am Belchen gibt es extra für uns Radfahrer ein Schild, dass wir den Westweg vom Belchen weiter Richtung Süden nicht fahren dürfen.

Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass wir das respektieren sollten, auch wenn der Trail noch so schön ist. Mit dem Auto auf dem Radweg zu fahren würde hier ja auch keiner empfehlen - auch uhrzeitabhängig nicht.


----------



## Tristero (13. August 2015)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Am Belchen gibt es extra für uns Radfahrer ein Schild, dass wir den Westweg vom Belchen weiter Richtung Süden nicht fahren dürfen.
> 
> Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass wir das respektieren sollten, auch wenn der Trail noch so schön ist. Mit dem Auto auf dem Radweg zu fahren würde hier ja auch keiner empfehlen - auch uhrzeitabhängig nicht.



So gesehen ist die Sache einfach: Du darfst den ganzen WW nicht fahren!

Es gibt imho keine objektiv guten Gründe, ausgerechnet am Belchen nicht zu fahren. Ob man es tut oder nicht würde ich daher von der aktuellen "Verkehrssituation" abhängig machen. Man muss ja nicht noch Öl ins Feuer gießen. Aber wenn, wie so oft, wenig los ist, warum nicht?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. August 2015)

Tristero schrieb:


> So gesehen ist die Sache einfach: Du darfst den ganzen WW nicht fahren!



Da muss ich Dir wiedersprechen. Ich hab mich häufig schon über den Forstautobahnanteil auf den Westweg geärgert - und das bei einem Premiumwanderweg. Und da ist das fahren rechtlich i.O.. ;-)



Tristero schrieb:


> Es gibt imho keine objektiv guten Gründe, ausgerechnet am Belchen nicht zu fahren. Ob man es tut oder nicht würde ich daher von der aktuellen "Verkehrssituation" abhängig machen. Man muss ja nicht noch Öl ins Feuer gießen. Aber wenn, wie so oft, wenig los ist, warum nicht?



Du hast natürlich recht, unabhängig davon sollte das jeder grundsätzlich überall so machen. Als wir am Belchen waren, war Sonntag nachmittags - da ist die Situation wohl auch recht speziell. Dass wir kriminell sind bei der fachgerechten Ausübung unseres Sports, das wissen wir ja alle.


----------



## vitaminc (13. August 2015)

Vom Belchen runter in Ri Blauen ist halt schon ein Highlight in der Gegend, ist ja nicht immer die Hölle los da oben außer natürlich Sonntag Nachmittags


----------



## MForrest (14. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin noch auf der Suche nach Begleitung für den Westweg, Zeit hätte ich vom 26.8. - 10.9.2015.
Alternativen wären natürlich auch willkommen.
Teilabschnitte davon kenne ich, da ich in der Nähe von Baden-Baden wohne.

Wenn noch jemand Begleitung sucht bitte PN

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mausoline (5. April 2018)

Zum Einstimmen auf die Berge ist dieses Jahr mal der Westweg geplant, zumindest ein Teil oder ne Runde  ist noch offen.

Jetzt brauch ich einen Tipp der Locals von Forbach zur Wegscheid. Den Kapellenweg will ich nicht fahren.
Wiedbach queren und Herrenwieserweg hoch wird nichts Prickelndes sein.
Wie siehts aus mit Einstieg über Kapellenweg und dann rechts ab, vermutlich alte blaue Raute (kommt von Richtung Bundesstraße hoch) bis zu einer Vielfachkreuzung wo der WW kreuzt, und dann aber auf Forstweg weiter zur Wegscheid. Oder kann ich da gleich den WW hochschieben 

Kartenausschnitt hochladen funktioniert grad nicht 

Vielleicht gibts noch ne andere nette Idee  Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. April 2018)

Bermersbach die Straße hoch und dann im Ort irgendwo links ab, da gibt es einen Weg der bei der Wegscheide ankommt.

Aber ob das besser ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (6. April 2018)

Danke 
Ich versuchs mal im lokalen Forum, wollte sowieso eh dort schreiben und nicht hier.


----------



## amerryl (8. April 2018)

kommst du vom Latschigfelsen nach Forbach, willlst du auf dem
kürzesten Weg zur Wegscheide?


----------



## accutrax (8. April 2018)

bin mir nicht sicher ob das eine alternative wäre....
je nach dem was du suchst...
siehe auch post 84 ff

fahre immer von forbach hoch zur kapelle, dort links auf dem forstweg zum wasserschloss,
am wasserschloss/wasserwerk rechts haltend steil hoch-oder geradeaus im grossen bogen rauf ( meine wintervariante) -zum dem weg entlang/oberhalb des sees..
von dort verschiedene varianten zur wegscheid, oder am schwarzenbach entlang über herrenwies rauf zur badener höhe..

in der anderen richtung immer direkt den westweg ...

gruss accu


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. April 2018)

amerryl schrieb:


> kommst du vom Latschigfelsen nach Forbach, willlst du auf dem
> kürzesten Weg zur Wegscheide?



Ich habe zwar nicht gefragt, aber gibt es eine bessere Variante außer Kapellenweg oder über Bermersbach, die fahrbar ist?


----------



## amerryl (8. April 2018)

Ich würde sagen der kürzeste Weg zur Wegscheide ist:
Klammstr(Kopfsteinpflaster) hoch Richtung Schützenhaus, an dem Tennisplatz vorbei, nächste rechts (nicht  zum Schützenhaus), nächste gerade aus, immer dem Weg folgen, kommt man direkt an der Wegscheide raus.
Ist teilweise aber recht steil, sind halt ca. 450Hm.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. April 2018)

amerryl schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen der kürzeste Weg zur Wegscheide ist:
> Klammstr(Kopfsteinpflaster) hoch Richtung Schützenhaus, an dem Tennisplatz vorbei, nächste rechts (nicht  zum Schützenhaus), nächste gerade aus, immer dem Weg folgen, kommt man direkt an der Wegscheide raus.
> Ist teilweise aber recht steil, sind halt ca. 450Hm.



Danke - hab mir auf Komoot grad einen GPX-Track erstellt - das probiere ich mal nächsten Sonntag.


----------



## Mausoline (8. April 2018)

amerryl schrieb:


> kommst du vom Latschigfelsen nach Forbach, willlst du auf dem
> kürzesten Weg zur Wegscheide?



Schön  dass ihr euch meldet.
Ich will mit meinen Ladies den WW zur Vorbereitung für die große Tour fahren und ihnen nebenbei natürlich die Gegend zeigen.
Heißt im Prinzip keine Abweichung vom Westweg, aber natürlich Umfahrung z.B. zur Wegscheid hoch oder danach zur Badner Höh.
Natürlich auch ein bißchen wetterabhängig, aber an der Talsperre will ich schon vorbeifahren und natürlich ne Runde um den Herrenwiesersee.




DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Danke - hab mir auf Komoot grad einen GPX-Track erstellt - das probiere ich mal nächsten Sonntag.



Du kannst dann ja mal Feedback geben wegen Wegbeschaffenheit, grobschottrig, Löcher usw.
Ich hab jetzt schon einiges beim Alpenverein-Tourenplaner ausprobiert, sind alle steil.
Am Schützenhaus vorbei, WW kreuzen, evtl. Murgleiter hoch oder noch ne Kehre weiter und dann zur Wegscheid, hat das schon jemand versucht


----------



## arise (9. April 2018)

Falls ihr ne Umfahrung des Farenkopfes braucht....? Über Hornberg und dann den Fünfgeldpfad hoch oder ein paar hundert Meter weiter den....hab ich vergessen Pfad hoch. Man kommt dann oben am Aussichtsfelsen/Karlsfelsen oder am Rensberg raus.


----------



## Mausoline (9. April 2018)

accutrax schrieb:


> ....
> am wasserschloss/wasserwerk rechts haltend steil hoch-oder geradeaus im grossen bogen rauf ( meine wintervariante) .....



Meinst du nach der Wasserleitung einen Pfad rechts hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (1. August 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Meinst du nach der Wasserleitung einen Pfad rechts hoch



Den Weg bin ich vorletzte Woche runtergelaufen  den wöllt ich nicht hochfahren oder vermutlich eher schieben, sausteil.


----------



## arise (1. August 2018)

Es gibt zwei Varianten...eine davon ist am Anfang steil ja....und die andere etwas relaxter...man kann aber auch dort die Forstwege nehmen und entspannt hoch fahren. Man kommt dann Nähe dem Aussichtsfelsen raus bzw etwas weiter südlich....und definitiv entspannter als den Farenkopf hoch...


----------



## Mausoline (1. August 2018)

Ooohh jetzt komm ich durcheinander. Ich meinte die Umfahrung WW von Forbach hoch 



accutrax schrieb:


> ...fahre immer von forbach hoch zur kapelle, dort links auf dem forstweg zum wasserschloss,
> am wasserschloss/wasserwerk rechts haltend steil hoch-oder geradeaus im grossen bogen rauf ( meine wintervariante) -zum dem weg entlang/oberhalb des sees..
> von dort verschiedene varianten zur wegscheid, oder am schwarzenbach entlang über herrenwies rauf zur badener höhe..



Also hier für die Umfahrung WW lieber einen Forstweg wählen und einen Bogen fahren 

War aber auch schön, die Wege zu Fuß auszukundschaften und nebenher Heidelbeeren zu sammeln


----------

